# Ονομασίες πτηνών από την Ορνιθολογική Εταιρεία



## Aiden23 (Jul 9, 2012)

Πρόσφατα έτυχε να διαβάσω το βιβλίο « Όλα τα πουλιά της Ελλάδας» που επιμελήθηκε η Ελληνική Ορνιθολογική Εταιρία και εκδόθηκε από τον «Ελεύθερο Τύπο» το 1996. Έχω υπόψη μου και τα βιβλία «Τα πουλιά της Ελλάδας και της Ευρώπης» (1981) και «Το κόκκινο βιβλίο των απειλούμενων σπονδυλόζωων» (1991) καθώς και τον «Οδηγό αναγνώρισης πουλιών» της Ε.Ο.Ε. Για τις δραστηριότητες της Ε.Ο.Ε. δεν ξέρω περισσότερα απ’ όσα αναφέρονται στα εισαγωγικά σημειώματα των βιβλίων της και στην ιστοσελίδα της, ούτε έχω πρόθεση να απαξιώσω την οποιαδήποτε προσφορά της στα περιβαλλοντικά θέματα, παρόλο που, σε σχετικούς ιστότοπους του διαδικτύου, η πλειονότητα των σχολίων και των τοποθετήσεων όσον αφορά τη δράση της, είναι από αρνητική έως εντελώς απορριπτική. 
Θέλω όμως να θίξω ένα διαφορετικό τομέα της δραστηριότητας της Ε.Ο.Ε. και της συνδεόμενης με αυτήν Επιτροπής Αξιολόγησης Ορνιθολογικών Παρατηρήσεων. Μου προκάλεσε μεγάλη απορία και προβληματισμό η ονοματολογία που υιοθετούν για τα πουλιά, η οποία καθιερώνεται, απ’ ότι φαίνεται, ως η επίσημη νεοελληνική.
Όπως είναι γνωστό, οι καθιερωμένες σήμερα διεθνώς επιστημονικές ονομασίες των φυτών και των ζώων, γραμμένες στο λατινικό αλφάβητο, προέρχονται σ’ ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό τους από την αρχαία ελληνική γλώσσα. Αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή:
Πολλές από τις ονομασίες αυτές υπάρχουν ήδη στην αρχαία ελληνική γραμματεία, όπως π.χ. στα έργα του Αριστοτέλη και του Θεόφραστου, και διατηρήθηκαν αυτούσιες ή ελαφρά τροποποιημένες στη σύγχρονη επιστημονική ορολογία. 
Για φυτά και ζώα που ανακαλύφθηκαν και μελετήθηκαν στα νεότερα χρόνια, οι Ευρωπαίοι επιστήμονες δημιούργησαν νέα ονόματα από την αρχαία ελληνική γλώσσα, στηριζόμενοι στον λεκτικό πλούτο της και τη μοναδική εκφραστική και συνθετική της ικανότητα.
Μια πρώτη επαφή με τις ονομασίες αυτές είχα όταν φοιτούσα στην Α΄ και Β΄ τάξη του παλιού εξαταξίου Γυμνασίου, τη δεκαετία του 1960 στην Κάρπαθο, στα μαθήματα της Φυτολογίας και Ζωολογίας που διδάσκονταν τότε. Δίδασκε ένας εξαίρετος φυσικός, που εκτός από τις ελληνικές επιστημονικές ονομασίες των φυτών και των ζώων, μάς έδινε και τις διεθνείς επιστημονικές, γραμμένες στα λατινικά. Για ένα μαθητή 12-14 χρόνων ήταν πολύ σημαντικό να μαθαίνει ότι ο πλάτανος λέγεται στη διεθνή επιστημονική γλώσσα platanus, o αστερίας asterias, η σκολόπεντρα scolopendra και ότι ακόμη και ο ορνιθόρυγχος της μακρινής Αυστραλίας που ανακαλύφθηκε τα νεώτερα χρόνια, ονομάστηκε ornithorynchus paradoxus! Είχε έτσι ο νεοέλληνας μαθητής την ευκαιρία να εκτιμήσει ορθότερα τη γλώσσα του, να κατανοήσει την προσφορά της στον παγκόσμιο πολιτισμό και να συνειδητοποιήσει το δικό του χρέος για τη διατήρηση και την προστασία της. 

Διαβάζοντας τα βιβλία της Ελληνικής Ορνιθολογικής Εταιρίας που αναφέρω στην αρχή, απογοητεύτηκα. Αν οι προτεινόμενες από την Ε.Ο.Ε. ονομασίες των πτηνών καθιερωθούν ανάμεσα στους Έλληνες επιστήμονες, τότε θα έχει συντελεστεί ένα μεγάλο βήμα προς την εκβαρβάρωση της γλώσσας μας.
Κατ’ αρχάς επισημαίνω ότι στα προαναφερόμενα βιβλία (υποθέτω και στις λοιπές δημοσιεύσεις τους) οι γλωσσοπλάστες ορνιθολόγοι δεν αλλοίωσαν τις ονομασίες των τάξεων και των οικογενειών των πτηνών. Έτσι διαβάζουμε: Τάξη: Πελεκανόμορφα, Πελαργόμορφα, Δρυοκολαπτόμορφα κτλ. Οικογένεια: Φαλακροκορακίδαι, Ερωδιίδαι, Δρυοκολαπτίδαι κτλ., και μάλιστα με το αρχαιοπρεπές άλφα γιώτα στην κατάληξη. Είναι θετικό το ότι σεβάστηκαν τις υπάρχουσες ονομασίες και δεν έγραψαν π.χ. «Κορμορανόμορφα», «Τσικλιταρόμορφα», ούτε έγραψαν «Τσικνίδαι», Τσικλιταρίδαι» κτλ.
Δεν συνέβη όμως το ίδιο και στις ονομασίες των ειδών και των γενών. Αναφέρω παραδείγματα: Ο δρυοκολάπτης έγινε από τους ορνιθολόγους τσικλιτάρα, ο κορυδαλός κατσουλιέρης, ο χαραδριός σφυριχτής, ο φαλακροκόρακας κορμοράνος, ο υδροβάτης (hydrobates) πετρίλος, ο γύπας (gyps) όρνιο, ο ταχύβαπτος (tachybaptus) νανοβουτηχτάρι, η oxyura leucoptera κεφαλούδι, ο circus cyaneus χειμωνόκιρκος, ο circus macrourus στεπόκιρκος, ο pandion haliaetus ψαραετός, ο porphyrio porphyrio σουλτανοπουλάδα, ο ιμαντόπους (himantopus himantopus) καλαμοκανάς, ο xenus cinereus ρωσότρυγγας, ο hoplopterus αγκαθοκαλημάνα, ο lymnocryptes κουφομπεκάτσινο, ο apus σταχτάρα, η eremophila χιονάδα, ο phoenicurus καρβουνιάρης, η oenanthe (οινάνθη) ασπροκωλίνα, ο acrocephalus melanopogon ψαθοποταμίδα, η hippolais λιοστριτσίδα, η sylvia τσιροβάκος, ο pyrrhocorax pyrrhocorax κοκκινοκαλιακούδα, ο plectrophenax χιλιοτσίχλονο, ο neophron percnopterus ασπροπάρης κτλ. Νομίζω ότι είναι αρκετά τα παραδείγματα.
Η πρώτη διαπίστωση είναι ότι οι ορνιθολόγοι της Ε.Ο.Ε. έχουν μια εμφανή αντιπάθεια προς την ελληνική γλώσσα και ιδίως προς τις ρίζες της αρχαίας ελληνικής. Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι ανάμεσά τους δεν υπάρχει κανείς που να γνωρίζει αρχαία ελληνικά ή λατινικά. Έτσι η λέξη percnopterus τούς ήταν εντελώς ακατανόητη. Για γνώση του γοητευτικού μύθου του Πανδίονα δεν γίνεται λόγος.
Φαντάζομαι τον Γάλλο ή Άγγλο ή Γερμανό κτλ. ερευνητή των προηγούμενων αιώνων να ψάχνει το αρχαίο ελληνικό λεξιλόγιο, την αρχαία ελληνική ιστορία και μυθολογία για να δημιουργήσει λέξεις όπως «ιμαντόπους», «οινάνθη», «ακροκέφαλος ο μελανοπώγων». Δεν γνώριζε προφανώς ότι στο μέλλον θα εμφανιστούν, και μάλιστα στην Ελλάδα, οι γλωσσοπλάστες ορνιθολόγοι της Ε.Ο.Ε και θα υποβαθμίσουν τις ευρηματικές λέξεις του μετατρέποντάς τες σε «καλαμοκανάς», «ασπροκωλίνα» και «ψαθοποταμίδα».
Έρχομαι τώρα στο θέμα της σύνθεσης. Είναι προφανές ότι οι ορνιθολόγοι της Ε.Ο.Ε αντιπαθούν τις περιφράσεις και επιδιώκουν να αποδώσουν μονολεκτικά τις ονομασίες των πτηνών, παρόλο που ο λεκτικός χαρακτηρισμός των φυτών και των ζώων γίνεται κατά κανόνα με δυο λέξεις, από τις οποίες η πρώτη δηλώνει το γένος και η δεύτερη το είδος, π.χ. asterias ruber, αστερίας ο ερυθρός. 
Η ελληνική γλώσσα έχει αξιοθαύμαστη συνθετική ικανότητα. Αλλά η σύνθεση υπακούει σε κάποιους κανόνες και πρέπει, ιδιαίτερα αν πρόκειται για νεολογισμούς (και μάλιστα στο πεδίο της επιστήμης), να συνοδεύεται και από ευαισθησία και να κινείται μέσα σε κάποια μέτρα. Αυτές όμως οι προϋποθέσεις δεν ισχύουν για τους ορνιθολόγους της Ε.Ο.Ε. Ας δούμε μερικά παραδείγματα:
Ο δρυοκολάπτης αποδόθηκε ως «τσικλιτάρα» και τα είδη του ονομάστηκαν:
πρασινοτσικλιτάρα, μαυροτσικλιτάρα, παρδαλοτσικλιτάρα, βαλκανοτσικλιτάρα, μεσοτσικλιτάρα, νανοτσικλιτάρα, στραβολαίμης, λευκονότης και τριδάχτυλος.
Στην οικογένεια των χαραδριιδών ο χαραδριός έγινε «σφυριχτής» και τα είδη του ονομάστηκαν: ποταμοσφυριχτής, αμμοσφυριχτής, θαλασσοσφυριχτής, βουνοσφυριχτής.
Στην οικογένεια των σκολοπακιδών αναφέρονται μεταξύ άλλων τα είδη: μαυρότρυγγας, βαλτότρυγγας, δασότρυγγας, λασπότρυγγας, ρωσότρυγγας, ποταμότρυγγας, κολυμπότρυγγας.
Στην οικογένεια των σιλβιιδών διαβάζουμε (στα προαναφερόμενα βιβλία και σε κατάλογο πτηνών του Ελληνικού Κέντρου Δακτυλίωσης Πουλιών, από το διαδίκτυο, που προφανώς υιοθετεί την ονοματολογία της Ε.Ο.Ε.) ότι υπάρχουν μεταξύ άλλων τα είδη: κοκκινοτσιροβάκος, μαυροτσιροβάκος, μουστακοτσιροβάκος, δεντροτσιροβάκος, ψαλτοτσιροβάκος, λαλοτσιροβάκος, θαμνοτσιροβάκος, μολυβοτσιροβάκος, ρεικοτσιροβάκος, καστανοτσιροβάκος, αιγαιοτσιροβάκος, μελωδοτσιροβάκος, γερακοτσιροβάκος, βουνοτσιροβάκος, κηποτσιροβάκος.
Πίστευα ότι οι γλωσσοπλάστες ήταν άτομα με φαντασία, ευαισθησία και δημιουργικότητα. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση όμως το έργο τους είναι μάλλον χειρωνακτικό. Εδώ πρόκειται για βιομηχανία νέων λέξεων, για ένα είδος εργολαβίας (αμειβόμενης βεβαίως). Αν π.χ. ανακαλυφθούν μερικά ακόμη είδη «τσιροβάκου», μπορούμε από πριν να φανταστούμε πώς θα τα ονομάσουν: λαγκαδοτσιροβάκος, γκρεμοτσιροβάκος, ποταμοτσιροβάκος, λασποτσιροβάκος, θεσσαλοτσιροβάκος, μακεδονοτσιροβάκος, πινδοτσιροβάκος κτλ. Να πόσο εύκολα λύνονται τα επιστημονικά προβλήματα. Αφήστε τους αφελείς Ευρωπαίους να ψάχνουν τα λεξικά! 
Ως προς τον αριθμό συλλαβών των νεολογικών σύνθετων, φτάνουν πολύ συχνά τις 6, τις 7, κάποτε και τις 8, όπως π.χ. στη λέξη: «μαυροπεριστερόκοτα»!
Είπαμε ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα έχει εκπληκτικές δυνατότητες σύνθεσης. Ήδη από τον 5ο αιώνα π.Χ. ο Αριστοφάνης (Εκκλησιάζουσαι, στίχοι 1169-1174) συνέθεσε λέξη με 78 συλλαβές! Εκείνος όμως γράφει κωμωδίες, δεν υπηρετεί την επιστήμη, όπως (υποτίθεται) οι ορνιθολόγοι της Ε.Ο.Ε.
Η εισαγωγή νεολογισμών, και μάλιστα ως «επιστημονικών» όρων, σε μια ιστορική γλώσσα όπως είναι η ελληνική, πρέπει να γίνεται με ιδιαίτερη προσοχή. Οι λέξεις «πουπουλόπαπια» και «χουλιαρόπαπια» ακούγονται περισσότερο σαν γλωσσοδέτες παρά σαν επιστημονικοί όροι. Η λέξη «στριτσίδα» (hippolais) φάνηκε τόσο αρμονική στους γλωσσοπλάστες της Ε.Ο.Ε., ώστε αποφάσισαν να ονομάσουν το είδος hippolais polyglotta «ορφεοστριτσίδα»! Η «στριτσίδα» συγκατοικεί στην ίδια λέξη με τον μελωδικό Ορφέα.

Αυτά για τη γλωσσοπλαστική δραστηριότητα των ορνιθολόγων της Ε.Ο.Ε. Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να σκεφτεί: «Ορνιθολόγοι είναι, δεν είναι γλωσσολόγοι». Έχουν όμως το δικαίωμα, ουσιαστικά και ηθικά, να καταργούν την προϋπάρχουσα ονοματολογία και να καθιερώνουν νέα, και μάλιστα τέτοιας υποστάθμης; Οι έλληνες γλωσσολόγοι και οι φορείς που τους εκπροσωπούν, που δικαιωματικά αποτελούν τους θεματοφύλακες της γλωσσικής μας κληρονομιάς, έχουν γνώση του θέματος; Αντιλαμβάνονται τον κίνδυνο που απειλεί τη γλώσσα; Συμφωνούν με την προτεινόμενη στα παραπάνω βιβλία ονοματολογία; Συναινούν στον εξοβελισμό των καθιερωμένων ελληνικών επιστημονικών όρων από την επίσημη νεοελληνική γλώσσα; Αποδέχονται την εισαγωγή στο επιστημονικό λεξιλόγιο νέων, αδόκιμων και κακόηχων λέξεων, πολλές από τις οποίες προέρχονται πιθανότατα από την αλβανική, τη σλαβική, τη βλάχικη;

Προστασία δεν χρειάζεται μόνο το φυσικό περιβάλλον, χρειάζεται και το γλωσσικό. Κι αυτό κινδυνεύει. Και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση κινδυνεύει όχι από ξένους, αλλά από Έλληνες «ερευνητές». Είμαστε όλοι κληρονόμοι μιας μοναδικής γλώσσας για την οποία δεν παραλείπουμε σε κάθε περίπτωση να καυχιόμαστε. Δεν αρκεί όμως η περηφάνια και η αυταρέσκεια. Χρέος μας επιτακτικό είναι και η προστασία της, όσο αυτό είναι δυνατόν, από την υποβάθμιση, τη νόθευση, τον εκφυλισμό. Γιατί και οι γλώσσες απειλούνται, κινδυνεύουν, διαβρώνονται. Λέξεις με μοναδική πολιτιστική φόρτιση, που έχουν τις ρίζες τους στα ομηρικά έπη, που γλύτωσαν από τους κατακτητές και συμπλήρωσαν ιστορία τριάντα αιώνων, κινδυνεύουν στις ημέρες μας με αφανισμό. Θυμηθείτε τον ποιητή:
Τη γλώσσα μού έδωσαν ελληνική.
Το σπίτι φτωχικό στις αμμουδιές του Ομήρου.
Μονάχη έγνοια η γλώσσα μου στις αμμουδιές του Ομήρου.
Η διαφύλαξη της γλώσσας απαιτεί «έγνοια», απαιτεί διαρκή επαγρύπνηση. Ως Νεοέλληνας ένιωσα προσβεβλημένος διαβάζοντας τις νέες αυτές «επίσημες» ονομασίες των πτηνών. Ένιωσα ότι η γλώσσα μου απειλείται από ένα σμήνος αρπακτικών, που όλα εξορμούν από τους καταλόγους της Ε.Ο.Ε: τσικνιάδες, καπακλήδες, κιρκίρια, σαρσέλες, φερεντίνια, γκισάρια, τσίφτες και τσιφτάδες, σαΐνια και διπλοσάινα, καλαμοκανάδες, τουρλίδες, κατσουλιέρηδες, χουχουριστές, γαϊδουροκεφαλάδες, καρατζάδες, καλιακούδες, ασπροκώλες και ασπροκωλίνες, χαβαρόνια, τσαρτσάρες, στριτσίδες, τσιροβάκοι, βλάχοι και σκουρόβλαχοι.
Όλα αυτά τα γλωσσικά τερατουργήματα επιτίθενται ομαδικά στη γλώσσα μας. Υπάρχει τρόπος να την προστατέψουμε;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 9, 2012)

Ενδιαφέρουσα ανάλυση. Να πω την αλήθεια, κι εμένα με ξενίζει η τσικλητάρα, ο κατσουλιέρης και ο τσικνιάς για τα πουλιά που χρόνια ήξερα ως δρυοκολάπτη, κορυδαλλό και ερωδιό. Για τον τσίφτη και τον χουχουριστή, πάλι, δεν έχω πρόβλημα, άλλωστε δεν ξέρω άλλη κοινή ονομασία. Αλλά οι κοινές ονομασίες, όπως είναι γνωστό, είναι πολλές, διαφέρουν ανάλογα με την περιοχή, και συχνά έχουν και αλληλεπικάλυψη ή ασάφεια.

Δεν γνωρίζω τα κριτήρια με τα οποία υιοθετήθηκαν οι συγκεκριμένες κοινές ονομασίες για να συμπεριληφθούν στο βιβλίο, πριν όμως τις χαρακτηρίσω αδόκιμες, θα φρόντιζα να μάθω. Υποθέτω ότι θα είναι ονομασίες που καταγράφηκαν από τους επιστήμονες που ασχολήθηκαν με το θέμα, ονομασίες που χρησιμοποιούνται σε κάποιες περιοχές, με κάποια συχνότητα. Δεν γνωρίζω τι ακριβώς έγινε, πώς έγινε η καταγραφή και πώς η επιλογή, αλλά γι' αυτό ακριβώς θα φρόντιζα να μάθω.

Υποθέτω ότι ένα μήνυμα στην ορνιθολογική θα μπορούσε να ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα. Μάλιστα θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να το μάθουμε.


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2012)

...
Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, τουλάχιστον τα πτηνά που υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα, οι ορνιθολόγοι δεν τα βαφτίζουν όπως τους αρέσει ή όπως τους κατέβει, γλωσσοπλαστικά, αλλά ψάχνουν αν υπάρχει *κοινή* ονομασία των πτηνών - σε χρήση δηλαδή από τους άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενους, εκείνους που ασχολούνται καθημερινά με τα πτηνά από κοντά και όχι από κάποιο γραφείο, οι οποίοι ευνόητα κάπως τα έχουν ήδη ονομάσει και αυτή την ονομασία χρησιμοποιούν δεκαετίες ή αιώνες τώρα. Την πιο συχνή ή την επικρατέστερη σε ευρύτερο γεωγραφικό χώρο επιλέγουν να συμπεριλάβουν ως κοινή ονομασία στους καταλόγους τους οι ορνιθολόγοι. Άλλωστε, άλλο κοινή ονομασία, άλλο «επίσημη» ή «επιστημονική», άλλο διώνυμη λατινική (λατινογενής, ελληνογενής, λατινόμορφη ή ελληνόμορφη, με σωστό σχηματισμό ή όχι, με κάποιο ουσιαστικό νόημα ή όχι). Η «επίθεση των αρπακτικών» δηλαδή δεν οφείλεται τόσο στους ορνιθολόγους, όσο στους _γνήσιους_ _χρήστες_ της γλώσσας σε αυτό τον τομέα, αυτούς που την πλάθουν, που τη διαμορφώνουν στην καθημερινότητά τους χωρίς άνωθεν επιταγές.

Αν πούμε σ' έναν αγρότη, έναν κυνηγό ή άλλον ξωμάχο για συλβίες, μάλλον θα μας κοιτάζει παράξενα, όπως θα κοίταζε έναν ξένο που θα του ζητούσε warblers, αν όμως του μιλήσουμε για τσιροβάκους, θα μας δείξει και πού φωλιάζουν. Πολλές από τις κοινές ονομασίες προέρχονται ήδη από αρχαιοελληνικές [π.χ. τσίχλα < κίχλη, ερωδιός = τσικνιάς < κυκνίας (στον Παυσανία)]. Φυσικά, υπάρχουν και αλλοιώσεις, παραφθορές και επιδράσεις από άλλες γλώσσες, είτε μας αρέσουν είτε όχι, είτε μας αρέσει αυτή η φυσιολογική λειτουργία κάθε γλώσσας είτε όχι. 
Τι να κάνουμε; Έτσι είναι οι ζωντανές γλώσσες, δυναμικές και προσαρμοστικές· μόνο οι νεκρές παραμένουν αναλλοίωτες, απολιθωμένες. 

Για τους μύθους περί ελληνικής γλώσσας, ένα ενδιαφέρον νήμα: Ο αντίλογος στους μύθους για την ελληνική γλώσσα. 

Επίσης, για την αριστοφανική συνθετική λεξιπλασία: turducken.


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τον πλούσιο προβληματισμό που καταθέσατε και σας συγχαίρω για το ενδιαφέρον σας για αυτόν το δύσκολο χώρο της διώνυμης ονοματολογίας. Μου αρέσει κι εμένα αυτό το παιχνίδι των ξένων επιστημόνων, που αξιοποιούν τον γλωσσικό πλούτο των ελληνικών και των λατινικών για τις ονομασίες ζώων και φυτών, καμιά φορά με λάθη, όλο και πιο συχνά με εκλατινισμό ανθρωπωνυμίων και τοπωνυμίων. Έχει πλάκα.

Αντιλαμβάνεστε βέβαια ότι αυτά τα ονόματα μόνο οι επιστήμονες τα ξέρουν. Και φαντάζομαι ότι θα έβγαινε ένα πολύ ωραίο σατιρικό σκετσάκι με μερικούς γέροντες τρελοεπιστήμονες να συζητούν τις παρατηρήσεις τους και να ανταλλάσσουν εντυπώσεις πετώντας σε ρυθμό πυροβόλου το ένα λατινικό μετά το άλλο, και με αγγλική προφορά μάλιστα. «The _Ornithorhynchus anatinus_ had a most impressive bill, William!» Μόνο που κι αυτοί φαντάζομαι στην καθημερινότητά τους χρησιμοποιούν, όπου υπάρχει, το απλούστερο όνομα που έχει η γλώσσα τους (εδώ platypus, όπως τον βάφτισε ο ζωολόγος Τζορτζ Σο — καμία σχέση με τον συγγραφέα). 

Φοβάμαι ότι το ίδιο θα συνέβαινε αν χρησιμοποιούσαμε σε οποιοδήποτε μη επιστημονικό κείμενο τις επιστημονικές ονομασίες. Φαντάζεστε τον κυνηγό να μπαίνει καμαρωτός στο καφενείο και να αναγγέλλει ότι χτύπησε δύο μελανοπώγωνες ακροκεφάλους (αν κι αυτό είναι ωδικό — αλλά καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ).

Αντιθέτως, επειδή η γλώσσα μας δεν διστάζει να δανειστεί στοιχεία και από την τουρκική και από τις σλαβικές γλώσσες (και πολλές πολλές άλλες), θεωρώ ότι είναι υποχρέωση της ορνιθολογικής και άλλων παρόμοιων οργανώσεων να καταγράψουν τις ονομασίες που χρησιμοποιεί ο λαός για την πανίδα και τη χλωρίδα του τόπου μας. Θα ήταν απαράδεκτοι αν δεν το έκαναν. Τα επιστημονικά ονόματα είναι στα βιβλία και δεν πρόκειται να πάνε πουθενά. Και τον Όμηρο κανείς δεν πρόκειται να τον κουνήσει από εκεί που είναι. Η γλώσσα του είναι απολύτως ασφαλής. Αλλά αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι είναι στη φορμόλη, έτσι;

Έχω αντιληφθεί ότι πολύ συχνά η Ορνιθολογική παίρνει ένα κοινό όνομα και, με βάση την αγγλική ή τη λατινική ονομασία του, δημιουργεί τα σύνθετα που λέτε. Μου άρεσε μάλιστα και το μελλοντολογικό που γράψατε, για συνθέσεις όπως λαγκαδοτσιροβάκος κ.ά. Μα δεν αντιλαμβάνεστε αυτήν ακριβώς την ομορφιά της γλώσσας μας; Μακάρι να την αξιοποιούσαμε περισσότερο αυτή την ευελιξία, την πλαστικότητα, τη δημιουργικότητα. Ναι, τη δύναμη που είχε ο Αριστοφάνης!

Η γλώσσα μας είναι η ιστορία μας. Οι λαοί με τους οποίους ζήσαμε. Τα ωραία μας μαζί με τις περιπέτειές μας. Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο πλούσιος ένιωθα όταν διάβαζα τον κατάλογό σας: «τσικνιάδες, καπακλήδες, κιρκίρια, σαρσέλες, φερεντίνια, γκισάρια, τσίφτες και τσιφτάδες, σαΐνια και διπλοσάινα, καλαμοκανάδες, τουρλίδες, κατσουλιέρηδες, χουχουριστές, γαϊδουροκεφαλάδες, καρατζάδες, καλιακούδες, ασπροκώλες και ασπροκωλίνες, χαβαρόνια, τσαρτσάρες, στριτσίδες, τσιροβάκοι, βλάχοι και σκουρόβλαχοι». Μα πώς απειλείται η γλώσσα σας και η γλώσσα μας; Αυτή είναι, η τόσο όμορφη, η τόσο πλούσια, αυτή η τεράστια αγκαλιά. Αγκαλιάστε την κι εσείς, δίπλα της είστε.


Μια μικρή παρατήρηση από τη μαλλιασμένη γλώσσα μου: στη διώνυμη ονοματολογία το γένος το γράφουμε με κεφαλαίο αρχικό, το είδος με πεζό: π.χ. Himantopus himantopus, Pandion haliaetus κ.ο.κ.


----------



## Resident (Jul 10, 2012)

Μεταφέρω την απάντηση ενός παλαιού και ενεργού μέλους της ΕΟΕ ο οποίος έλαβε γνώση του μηνύματος. 

"Την ονοματολογία δεν την έβγαλε η ΕΟΕ αλλά ο Φ. Ακριώτης επίκουρος καθηγητής στο Παν. Αιγαίου. Δεν είναι όπως τα λέει ο αρθρογράφος. Υπάρχουν επιχειρήματα για την επιλογή των ονομάτων. Προωθώ το μήνυμα σε φόρουμ πουλολόγων για διαβούλευση."


----------



## SBE (Jul 10, 2012)

Να πω κι εγώ τη γνώμη μου, τότε. Σίγουρα η γλώσσα δεν φτωχαίνει, ούτε συμφωνώ με τον πεσσιμισμό του αρχικού μηνύματος. Από την άλλη καλή και άγια η τοπική ονομασία, αλλά ο κορυδαλλός ακόμα και για εμάς που δεν έχουμε δει ποτέ κορυδαλλό, δεν είναι άγνωστη λέξη, δεν έχει πέσει σε αχρηστία, και ξέρουμε ότι εκτός από συνοικία του Πειραιά είναι και πτηνό. Οπότε θα ήθελα να ξέρω το σκεπτικό της επιλογής ή όχι μερικών ονομάτων, αν έχουν όντως παραλειφθεί.


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει στις εκδόσεις της Ορνιθολογικής, τις οποίες δυστυχώς δεν έχω. Έχουμε, ωστόσο, τις σελίδες της στο διαδίκτυο και κυρίως αυτή την ιστοσελίδα με σπάνια (σπάνια;) πουλιά της Ελλάδας:
http://www.ornithologiki.gr/page_list.php?lID=3&sp=no&st=no&sf=yes&ss=yes

Εκεί δεν βλέπει κανείς _κορυδαλλό_. Βλέπει την οικογένεια Alaudidae (αλαουδίδες) και η αλήθεια είναι ότι _κορυδαλλός_ είναι οποιοδήποτε πουλί αυτής της οικογένειας, στην οποία περιλαμβάνονται γαλιάντρες, κατσουλιέρηδες, σιταρήθρες κ.ά. Δυστυχώς στην ιστοσελίδα δεν έχουν κοινές ονομασίες για οικογένειες και χάνεται ο _κορυδαλλός_, έστω και σαν καταχρηστικό κοινό όνομα για κάποιο από τα γένη ή είδη. Δεν ξέρω πώς τα χειρίζονται αυτά τα θέματα στα βιβλία, αλλά πιστεύω ότι, όπου υπάρχει χώρος, θα χρησίμευε να έχουμε και τις ελληνικές επιστημονικές ονομασίες καθώς και ονόματα που δημιουργούν ερωτηματικά όταν λείπουν.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 10, 2012)

Resident said:


> "Την ονοματολογία δεν την έβγαλε η ΕΟΕ αλλά ο Φ. Ακριώτης επίκουρος καθηγητής στο Παν. Αιγαίου. Δεν είναι όπως τα λέει ο αρθρογράφος. Υπάρχουν επιχειρήματα για την επιλογή των ονομάτων. Προωθώ το μήνυμα σε φόρουμ πουλολόγων για διαβούλευση."


Αν επιτρέπεται, θες να μας πεις ποιο είναι το μέλος και ποιο το φόρουμ; Το πρωτο το ρωτώ από περιέργεια, μήπως τυχόν τον/την ξέρω, επειδή είμαι μέλος της ΕΟΕ (όχι πολύ ενεργό δυστυχώς) και ξέρω κάποια άτομα, είτε προσωπικά είτε εξ ακοής. Το δεύτερο το ρωτώ για να μπορώ να παρακολουθήσω την συζήτηση, και για να μάθω ποιο είναι αυτό το φόρουμ πουλολόγων (ήξερα ερπετολόγων, αλλά πουλολόγων όχι, και πολύ θα ήθελα να το μάθω).

Τώρα, για τον Ακριώτη, δεν το ήξερα. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι τα περισσότερα τα συνέλεξε ο Χανδρινός, πριν γίνει η έκδοση του πρώτου οδηγού πουλιών (το 87 αν δεν απατώμαι), ότι όντως είναι κοινές ονομασίες που χρησιμοποιούνται από ανθρώπους που έχουν επαφή με τη φύση, και ότι η επιλογή των ονομασιών που τελικά συμπεριλήφθηκαν στο βιβλίο έγινε κάπως αυθαίρετα. Αλλά όλα αυτά ράδιο αρβύλα, από προσωπικές κουβέντες με μέλη της ΕΟΕ, πιθανόν να κάνω λάθος ή να λειτούργησε χαλασμένο τηλέφωνο.

Γι 'αυτό και είπα ότι θα ήθελα να μάθω ακριβώς πώς έγινε η καταγραφή των ονομασιών και η τελική επιλογή των συγκεκριμένων.

Ίσως σε εμάς που μένουμε στο άστυ, και ξέρουμε τον Κορυδαλλό μόνο ως συνοικία και όχι ως πουλί, η ονομασία κορυδαλλός να είναι πιο οικεία, ενώ σε εκείνους που ζουν στην εξοχή και βλέπουν ζωντανούς κορυδαλλούς, να είναι πιο οικείο το κατσουλιέρης. Μια εικασία είναι, δεν ξέρω. Λέω μόνο ότι, αφού δεν ξέρω, θα ήθελα να μάθω πριν κρίνω.

Θα ήταν ωραία να είχαμε σε κάθε είδος μέσα σε παρένθεση και όλες τις άλλες κοινές ονομασίες που έχουν καταγραφεί, όπως κάνει ο τύπος στην avibase.


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ίσως σε εμάς που μένουμε στο άστυ, και ξέρουμε τον Κορυδαλλό μόνο ως συνοικία και όχι ως πουλί, η ονομασία κορυδαλλός να είναι πιο οικεία, ενώ σε εκείνους που ζουν στην εξοχή και βλέπουν ζωντανούς κορυδαλλούς, να είναι πιο οικείο το κατσουλιέρης. Μια εικασία είναι, δεν ξέρω.


Δεν ξέρω αν διάβασες την εξήγηση που αποπειράθηκα εγώ να δώσω (ότι κορυδαλλοί είναι όλη η οικογένεια). Ο κατσουλιέρης, ειδικότερα, πάντα σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα αυτή αλλά και με τον Πάπυρο, είναι το είδος Galerida cristata, δηλαδή η λοφιοφόρος, crested lark στα αγγλικά (και κατσούλα = κουκούλα). Στα πάμπολλα ευρήματα για "Galerida cristata " + κατσουλιέρης βλέπω και άλλες ονομασίες (π.χ. τσουρτσούλιανος, σκορταλλός), που δεν ξέρω πόσο έγκυρες είναι και αν έχουν καταγραφεί, όπως αναρωτιέσαι.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 10, 2012)

Μα και ασκορδαλός.
Εγώ πάλι, που λατρεύω τα στρουθιά μα και τις λέξεις, θα 'θελα να ξέρω όλα τους τα ονόματα. Και τα λατινικά, και τα επίσημα ελληνικά, και τα ελληνικά του κυνηγού και τα ελληνικά του άστεως. Και να μην καταργείται κανένα, παρά μόνο αν αποδειχτεί ότι ήταν λάθος. Ζητάω πολλά;


----------



## daeman (Jul 10, 2012)

...
Και σκορδαλός (και ασκορδαλός στην Κρήτη). 






O σκορδαλός με το τσουνί και με τον ένα πόδα 
η μάνα του τον φώναζε κι αυτός εσφυρολόγα 

τσουνί = κοτσάνι, λοφίο 

Πλεονεξία, Μπέρνι, ή μάλλον πλεονλεξία. :) Κι εγώ μαζί: Αρχή παιδεύσεως η των ονομάτων επίσκεψις.
Μια που λέμε για τα πουλιά και τα ονόματά τους: ξεφτέρι < οξύπτερον.


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2012)

Αν βάλουμε κάτω και τον κατάλογο του Δημήτρη Λιθοξόου (_εδώ_), τότε έχουμε:

ασκορδαλός, ασκορδιλός, γλιγλής, κατσαβός, κατσιλαϊνός, κατσουλιανός, κατσουλιέρης, κατσουλιέρος, κορδιαλός, κορυδός, κουκουλιάτα, κουρκουλιάνος, κουρτσολιός, κουρτσουλιάνος, κουτσουλίτης, σκορδιαλός, τσολοβίτης, τσουρτσουλιάνος, τσουτσουλάνος, τσουτσουλιάνος, τσουτσούλιαντρος, τσουτσουλίγκας, χλούφτης

Όλα αυτά (σχεδόν) είναι λαϊκές ονομασίες για το είδος _Galerida cristata._ Ο κορυδαλλός πήρε το όνομά του από την αρχαία _κόρυν_ (_κόρυς_ «περικεφαλαία»), αλλά και το λατινικό _galerita_, ο κορυδαλλός στα λατινικά, είναι από τη λέξη _galerus_ «δερμάτινο καπέλο», για το οποίο το λατινικό της Οξφόρδης λέει «apparently Greek loanword» (;;;). Για το πώς η _galerita_ έγινε _galerida_, δεν έχω το κουράγιο να ψάξω.*

* OK, κουτουράδα των ζωολόγων:

The name _Galerida_ has been rejected, and new names have been created by Madarasz and Dresser, because they supposed that _Galerida_ was a misprint for _Galerita_, which was preoccupied. There is, however, nothing in the original publication to prove this. In the same volume Brehm adopted _Galerida_, and we may suppose that Boie and Brehm purposely spelt the name with _d_ in order to distinguish it from the well-known name _Galerita_, referring to a common beetle, undoubtedly known to both authors.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν διάβασες την εξήγηση που αποπειράθηκα εγώ να δώσω (ότι κορυδαλλοί είναι όλη η οικογένεια).


Ναι, το διάβασα. Απλά έκανα κι εγώ μια άλλη σκέψη. Μπορεί βέβαια να ισχύει αυτό που λες, αν κι έχω παρατηρήσει γενικά μια τάση το πιο χαρακτηριστικό είδος να δίνει το όνομά του σεόλη την οικογένεια ή και σε ευρύτερη ομάδα (όπως συμβαίνει με την "κουκουβάγια" που είναι η _Athene noctua_ αλλά μπορεί να αναφέρεται και σε οποιοδήποτε πουλί "κουκουβαγόμορφο", όπως μπούφο, γκιώνη κ.τ.ό.). Θέλω να πω ότι χρησιμοποιείται _η ίδια _λέξη για το γενικό (την οικογένεια) και για το ειδικό (το γνωστότερο είδος της).

Α, και τον τσουτσουλιάνο τον θυμάμαι, από μια συλλογή λαϊκών παραμυθιών του Μέγα! ("Ελληνικά παραμύθια", εκδ. Ι.Δ. Κολλάρος, έχει και εισαγωγή του Φ. Πολίτη για την πρώτη έκδοση, με χρονολογία 1927).

ΕΔΙΤ: έστειλα ένα μήνυμα και σε γνωστούς της ΕΟΕ, μήπως κάποιος μπορέσει να μας διαφωτίσει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 11, 2012)

Έχω ήδη την πρώτη απάντηση, από τον Κώστα Παπακωνσταντίνου:



> Πριν δυο μέρες μας κοινοποίησαν το αρχικό κείμενο και απάντησα εντός της ΕΟΕ με το παρακάτω κείμενο. Μπορείς να το προωθήσεις στο φόρουμ με την επισήμανση ότι οφείλουμε κάποια στιγμή να κάνουμε μια συνολική ανασκόπηση της ιστορίας της ελληνικής ονοματολογίας πουλιών. Σε αντίθεση με όλους τους άλλους κλάδους της ελληνικής φύσης, εμείς έχουμε κάνει μια σοβαρή δουλειά για να έχουμε ένα όνομα για κάθε είδος. Πρόσεξε (αν και το λέω και παρακάτω) ότι οι ονομασίες που είναι σε χρήση είναι εκείνες στον Οδηγό και όχι στην (κακή κατά τη γνώμη μου – αν και είχα εμπλακεί πολύ) έκδοση του Ελεύθερου Τύπου.
> 
> Ίσως γράψω κάτι πιο αναλυτικό «στις διακοπές».
> 
> ...


----------



## Aiden23 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Ονομασίες πτηνών ορνιθολογικής εταιρίας*

Χαίρομαι που ο προβληματισμός μου για την ονοματολογία των πτηνών βρήκε τόση ανταπόκριση στη Λεξιλογία, και μάλιστα από τόσο καλλιεργημένους και ευγενικούς συζητητές. Με κάποια καθυστέρηση, που οφείλεται μόνο σε προσωπικούς λόγους, θέλω κι εγώ να ανταπαντήσω, να επισημάνω, να ζητήσω διευκρινίσεις. Έμαθα πολλά διαβάζοντας τα σχόλια στο αρχικό κείμενο και ευχαριστώ όλους τους συζητητές. Ωστόσο πολλές από τις απορίες μου έμειναν αναπάντητες.

Πολλοί από τους σχολιαστές γράφουν (και προφανώς πιστεύουν) ότι όλες οι προτεινόμενες από την Ε.Ο.Ε. ονομασίες είναι οι «κοινές» νεοελληνικές. Πότε όμως μια ονομασία μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί «κοινή»; Όταν τη χρησιμοποιεί η μισή Ελλάδα; Το ένα τέταρτο; Το ένα δέκατο; Και έχουν τόσο πολύ μελετήσει τις ονομασίες των πτηνών οι ορνιθολόγοι, ώστε να καθορίζουν με βεβαιότητα ποια είναι σε κάθε περίπτωση η επικρατέστερη; Σε μια χώρα σαν την Ελλάδα, με τέτοια γεωγραφική κατάτμηση και τόσα νησιά, είναι αναμφίβολο ότι θα υπάρχουν πολλές διαλεκτικές ονομασίες. Ο Nickel 10-07-12 αναφέρει 23 λαϊκές ονομασίες για τον κορυδαλλό. Κι εγώ ξέρω αρκετές εκτός από αυτές. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι οι νεοελληνικές λαϊκές ονομασίας για τον κορυδαλλό είναι 30 (σίγουρα είναι περισσότερες). Τις ξέρουν όλες οι ορνιθολόγοι; Κι αν τις ξέρουν, με ποια κριτήρια επέλεξαν τον κατσουλιέρη και αποσιώπησαν τις άλλες 29; Μήπως επειδή ο παππούς του ονοματοθέτη καταγόταν από μια συγκεκριμένη περιοχή; Αυτό όμως δεν είναι σοβαρό κριτήριο για την επιστημονική ονοματοθεσία.

Και τέλος πάντων, καλώς ή κακώς, ο κορυδαλλός πήρε την επίσημη ονομασία κατσουλιέρης. Λύθηκε το πρόβλημα; Αν πάνε στην Κρήτη (και σε άλλες περιοχές) και πουν «κατσουλιέρης», θα τους καταλάβει κανείς; Δηλαδή για να αποφύγουμε μιαν υποτιθέμενη βαβυλωνία, πέφτουμε σε άλλη χειρότερη. Παράλληλα δημιουργούνται σοβαρές παρανοήσεις. Γιατί οι κάτοικοι του Λεκανοπεδίου, που αποτελούν σχεδόν το ένα τρίτο των Ελλήνων και δεν βρίσκονται σε άμεση επαφή με τη φύση, ίσως να νομίσουν ότι ο κορυδαλλός λέγεται κατσουλιέρης από τα υπόλοιπα δύο τρίτα. Μα τότε οι άλλες 29 ονομασίες από ποιους χρησιμοποιούνται; Γράφει ο Κώστας Παπακωνσταντίνου στην απάντησή του (AoratiMelani 11-07-12) ότι «εκεί στο βουνό τον πυρροκόρακα τον λένε καλιακούδα». Συμφωνώ. Αλλά σε ποιο βουνό; Αν υποθέσουμε ότι τον λένε έτσι στον Ταΰγετο, είστε σίγουρος ότι μερικά βουνά πιο πέρα, στον Χελμό, τον λένε με το ίδιο όνομα; Ή στον Παρνασσό, στον Όλυμπο, στη Ροδόπη, στον Ψηλορείτη; Είμαι βέβαιος ότι σε πολλούς ελληνικούς τόπος την καλιακούδα την ξέρουν μόνο από το δημοτικό τραγούδι: «Μαύρη μαυρίλα πλάκωσε, μαύρη σαν καλιακούδα..». Και ο Daeman 09-07-12 γράφει ότι οι ξωμάχοι τη συλβία τη λένε τσιροβάκο. Ποιοι ξωμάχοι όμως; Ποιας περιοχής;

Δεν υποστηρίζω ότι πρέπει να υποχρεώσουμε τον βοσκό της Πίνδου να χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη κορυδαλλός, αν αυτός ξέρει το πτηνό ως κατσουλιέρη. Ούτε όμως πρέπει να υποχρεώσουμε τον αγρότη της Κρήτης να τον λέει κατσουλιέρη, αφού αυτός τον ξέρει ως σκορδαλό. Ας μη παίζουμε με τη λογική. Εγώ μίλησα για τις επίσημες – επιστημονικές ονομασίες που επιδιώκει να καθιερώσει η Ε.Ο.Ε. Εκεί βρίσκονται οι γλωσσοπλασίες, οι αυθαίρετες και ατεκμηρίωτες επιλογές, οι γλωσσικές εργολαβίες. Δεν μίλησα για την ύπαιθρο, για τα χωριά, τους βοσκούς, τους αγρότες, τους ξωμάχους, τους ψαράδες, ούτε για το καφενείο των κυνηγών. Αυτοί μιλούν τα ιδιώματά τους – και μακάρι να τα μιλούν για πολλούς αιώνες ακόμη. Το ζήτημα είναι η επιλογή μιας λαϊκής ονομασίας και η καθιέρωσή της ως επίσημης επιστημονικής. Το σωστότερο θα ήταν, όπως πρότειναν κάποιοι συζητητές (AoratiMelani 10-07-12, Bernardina 10-07-12, Nickel 10-07-12), να καταγράφονται όλες οι λαϊκές ονομασίες και μάλιστα με τον τόπο προέλευσης η καθεμιά, και όχι να επιβάλλεται αυθαίρετα ο κατσουλιέρης και να καταργείται ο κορυδαλλός και μαζί του άλλες 29 (τουλάχιστον) λαϊκές λέξεις. Είναι δύσκολο βέβαια αλλά «τα καλά κόποις κτώνται». Θα πρόσθετα ότι στην τελική επιλογή η ελληνική γλώσσα πρέπει να έχει μια προτεραιότητα, τουλάχιστον σε ορισμένες οριακές περιπτώσεις.

Δεν είμαι λογιώτατος, δεν επιδιώκω γλωσσική εθνοκάθαρση. Κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν αντιεπιστημονικό, αντιδημοκρατικό και εκ των προτέρων καταδικασμένο. Δεν ονειρεύομαι «ορνιθολογικές» διαδηλώσεις και ταραχές, όπως έγινε πριν από ένα αιώνα στην Αθήνα με τα Ορεστειακά και τα Ευαγγελιακά. Κι εγώ «μαλλιαρός» είμαι, όπως δήλωνε με καμάρι ο Παλαμάς. Ελπίζω όμως να συμφωνείτε μαζί μου στο ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει περισσότερη σοβαρότητα όσον αφορά το ζήτημα της επιστημονικής ονοματοθεσίας.

Δεν έχουν δίκιο όσοι πιστεύουν ότι η γλώσσα λειτουργεί πάντοτε με τον αυτόματο πιλότο. Ανοίξτε το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη στις σελ. 627-628 και δέστε ένα δειγματοληπτικό κατάλογο ελληνικών «λαϊκών» λέξεων παλαιότερης εποχής, οι οποίες αντικαταστάθηκαν από άλλες ταυτόσημες ελληνικής ρίζας. Η αντικατάσταση δεν έγινε αυτόματα, αλλά με τη δυναμική παρέμβαση του Κοραή και των οπαδών του. Ο Κοραής όμως πονούσε τη γλώσσα του. Δεν αδιαφορούσε, δεν επαναπαυόταν σαν τους Ρωμαίους, που καθισμένοι αναπαυτικά στις κερκίδες του Κολοσσαίου και μασώντας σπόρια, έβλεπαν τις τίγρεις να ξεσχίζουν ανθρώπους. Ίσως όμως κάποιος να διατυπώσει και το αντεπιχείρημα: «Αν δεν παρενέβαινε ο Κοραής, σήμερα δεν θα είχαμε ανάγκη από διερμηνέα ταξιδεύοντας στην Τουρκία. Είναι κι αυτό μια άποψη.

Όσον αφορά το ερώτημα «Ποιος έχει την ευθύνη για την προτεινόμενη ονοματολογία, το τοπίο είναι θολό: «Δεν φταίμε εμείς… Η προηγούμενη διοίκηση… Εμείς έτσι τα βρήκαμε… Πρόλαβαν και καθιέρωσαν τον μαυροπετρίτη… Εμείς θα τον λέγαμε βαρβάκι… Ο Κανέλλης… Ο Ακριώτης… Ο Χανδρινός… κτλ.». Δεν κατάλαβα πολλά πράγματα. Μου θύμισαν το προπατορικό αμάρτημα: - Αδάμ, τι έκανες; - Κύριε, η Εύα με παρέσυρε. – Εύα, γιατί; - Κύριε, ο όφις με εξαπάτησε. Τελικά ό θεός βαρέθηκε τις ανακρίσεις και τους έδιωξε και τους τρεις από τον παράδεισο κακήν κακώς, αυτό όμως το τελευταίο δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το θέμα μας.

Δεν είναι σωστό το ότι οι επιστημονικές ονομασίες χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο από εξειδικευμένους επιστήμονες (Nickel 09-7-12). Τις χρησιμοποιούν και πολλοί ερασιτέχνες παρατηρητές της φύσης. Δεν πρέπει να τους αγνοούμε ούτε να τους υποτιμούμε. Υπάρχουν εκλαϊκευμένα βιβλία στην ελληνική και ξένη βιβλιογραφία, που βοηθούν αυτούς τους ανώνυμους και ανιδιοτελείς ερασιτέχνες να εντοπίσουν, να ταυτίσουν, να φωτογραφήσουν, να αγαπήσουν τα πουλιά, και γενικότερα την πανίδα και τη χλωρίδα. Πιστεύω ότι ο Nickel δεν θα έκανε αστείο σκετσάκι γι’ αυτούς. Ούτε οι κυνηγοί είναι (πάντοτε) επιστήμονες, αυτοί όμως ενδιαφέρονται, όπως φαντάζομαι, μόνο για τα πουλιά που τρώγονται.

Δυσκολεύτηκα να φανταστώ τον Nickel να προφέρει τις λέξεις: κιρκίρι, σαρσέλα, γκισάρι, χαβαρόνι, τσιροβάκος, τσαρτσάρα, στριτσίδα, και η ακουστική τους να του προκαλεί μια αισθητική απόλαυση, σαν να άκουγε μια αγαπημένη μελωδία: «Χάρτινο το φεγγαράκι, ψεύτικη η ακρογιαλιά…». Λέει ότι διαβάζοντας αυτές τις ονομασίες, ένιωσε πλούσιος. Αν προμηθευτεί όλους τους καταλόγους της Ε.Ο.Ε., θα νιώσει πάμπλουτος. Όλοι έχουμε ανάγκη από τέτοιες ψευδαισθήσεις σε μιαν εποχή κρίσης και λιτότητας.

Ο Resident 10-07-12 αναφέρει τη λέξη Πουλολόγος , μια λέξη που προκαλεί έκπληξη στην AoratiMelani 10-07-12. Σκέφτηκα να το πω εγώ αλλά με προλάβατε. Πουλολόγοι λοιπόν. Γιατί όχι; Αυτό είναι το σωστό. «Όρνιθα» στα νεοελληνικά είναι η κότα, ενώ «όρνις» στα αρχαία ελληνικά είναι κάθε πουλί γενικά (θυμηθείτε και τους «΄Ορνιθες» του Αριστοφάνη). Όμως οι επιστήμονες της Ε.Ο.Ε. δεν ασχολούνται με κότες αλλά με πουλιά. Έπρεπε λοιπόν να λέγονται πουλολόγοι, και η εταιρία τους «Ελληνική Πουλολογική Εταιρία, συντομογραφικά Ε.Π.Ε. Εδώ κατάργησαν εντελώς την αρχαία ελληνική γλώσσα από την ονοματολογία των πτηνών. Ντράπηκαν να την καταργήσουν στον τίτλο της οργάνωσης;

Δυο λόγια σχετικά με την απάντηση του Κώστα Παπακωνσταντίνου, που είναι περισσότερο πυροσβεστική παρά ενημερωτική (AoratiMelani 11-07-12). Γράφετε: «Οφείλουμε κάποια στιγμή να κάνουμε μια συνολική ανασκόπηση της ιστορίας της ελληνικής ονοματολογίας πουλιών». Μακάρι. Την περιμένω χωρίς καμιά προκατάληψη.

Γράφετε ακόμη: «Πράγματι πολλά από τα παλαιά ονόματα πουλιών, όπως εμφανίζονται στην έκδοση του Ελεύθερου Τύπου, ήσαν κακόηχα και αγνοούσαν την ελληνική ρίζα πολλών επιστημονικών ονομάτων (τ’ ακούτε, κ. Nickel;). Αυτό άλλαξε κατά πολύ με τη μεγάλη προσπάθεια των νέων ονομάτων που εμφανίζονται στον Οδηγό». Αυτό ακριβώς υποστήριξα κι εγώ. Εκτιμώ ιδιαίτερα αυτή σας τη γενναία διαπίστωση. Και το ότι η τσικλιτάρα ξανάγινε δρυοκολάπτης ως επίσημη ονομασία, είναι ένα μικρό αλλά χαρακτηριστικό δείγμα γραφής. Μόλις βρω χρόνο, θα παραλληλίσω τις ονομασίες των δύο εκδόσεων και θα χαρώ να διαπιστώσω τη βελτίωση για την οποία μας διαβεβαιώνετε. Πάντως πιστεύω να συμφωνείτε κι εσείς ότι είναι εντελώς αντιεπιστημονικό να αλλάζουν κάθε τόσο οι ονομασίες των ειδών και των γενών. Από τον επιστήμονα όλοι απαιτούν συνέπεια, νηφαλιότητα, ορθή κρίση. Κανείς δεν του συγχωρεί την προχειρότητα, τη βιασύνη και τις παλινωδίες.

Οι αιτιάσεις μου για την Ε.Ο.Ε. στο αρχικό κείμενο δεν στρέφονταν εναντίον συγκεκριμένων προσώπων ή συγκεκριμένων Διοικητικών Συμβουλίων, γιατί αγνοώ τα διοικητικά της εταιρίας. Ο αναγνώστης ενός βιβλίου σχετικά με τα πουλιά, δεν είναι δυνατόν να ξέρει ποιος ήταν κάθε φορά ο πρόεδρος, ποιος ο αντιπρόεδρος, ποιος ο ονοματοθέτης.

Σας χαιρετώ όλους. Ακόμη κι αν οι απόψεις μας συχνά διαφέρουν, μας συνδέει κάτι σημαντικότερο. Το ειλικρινές ενδιαφέρον για τη γλώσσα μας.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 13, 2012)

Αγαπητέ (και, κατά κάποιο τρόπο, κοντομερίτη) Aiden ο λόγος σου χειμαρρώδης και εν πολλοίς δεν διαφωνούμε. Όμως εκείνο το "πουλολόγοι" το ζήτησες στα σοβαρά; Αν δεχθούμε ότι η όρνιθα είναι η κότα -μολονότι ο ίδιος παραδέχεσαι αμέσως κατόπιν ότι στα αρχαία ελληνικά _είναι κάθε πουλί_, οπότε δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι πλήρως την ένστασή σου- γιατί προτείνεις την αντικατάσταση του "ορνιθολόγοι" με το μάλλον αστείο πουλολόγοι (που ταιριάζει καλύτερα σε λιγότερο επίσημα συμφραζόμενα) και όχι, πχ, πτηνολόγοι; Και Πτηνολογική Εταιρεία; :)

Καλημέρα και καλή βδομάδα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 13, 2012)

Χε χε, με τον πουλολόγο μου θύμισες την αφιέρωση που εμφανίζεται στο βιβλίο "Τα πουλιά της Ελλάδας και της Ευρώπης", των Peterson, Mountfort και Hollom, σε μετάφραση Κανέλλη και Bauer. Υποθέτω ότι η αφιέρωση είναι των συγγραφέων και όχι των μεταφραστών, στην ελληνική έκδοση όμως εμφανίζεται βεβαίως μεταφρασμένη. Αντιγράφω:


> Στις υπομονετικές γυναίκες μας
> 
> _Κλαίει και δέρνεται αφεντικό... ο άντρας της ταχιά θα πάει για πουλολόγημα_
> Shakespeare - Οι εύθυμες κυράτσες του Ουίνδσορ



Ασχέτως αν συμφωνώ ή όχι με την απόδοση (αυτές οι κυράτσες.... γκμχ...), την οποία δεν μας λένε κιόλας από πού την πήρανε (αν υποθέσουμε την πήρανε και δεν το ξαναμετέφρασαν επιτούτου - δεν έχω καμιά μετάφραση του Σεξπυρ πρόχειρη :) ), το πουλολόγημα έχει μια χαριτωμενιά, δεν μπορώ να πω. :)

Πέρα από αστειάκια, συμφωνώ κι εγώ εν πολλοίς με την τοποθέτηση του Aiden23 στο τελευταίο του σχόλιο, κι εύχομαι να γίνει πραγματικά μια μέρα η δουλειά που πρέπει με την καταγραφή των ονομάτων.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2012)

Για να έχουμε ολόκληρο το σεξπιρικό: 

MISTRESS QUICKLY: Well, she laments, sir, for it, [that it would yearn your heart to see it]. Her husband goes this morning a-birding...

Καλή είναι η μετάφραση, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να εντοπίσω την πηγή. 

Έχω μερικές αντιρρήσεις για τις τοποθετήσεις του Aiden και θα επανέλθω.


----------



## Aiden23 (Aug 16, 2012)

Αγαπητή Bernardina

Η αναφορά μου στον «πουλολόγο» δεν ήταν βέβαια επίσημη πρόταση για αντικατάσταση της λέξης «ορνιθολόγος», αλλά ένα έμμεσο σχόλιο για την προχειρότητα με την οποία έγινε η επιλογή, αντικατάσταση και καθιέρωση της νέας ονοματολογίας. Όταν ο ερωδιός γίνεται «τσικνιάς», ο δρυοκολάπτης «τσικλιτάρα» και ο πασίγνωστος κορυδαλλός «κατσουλιέρης», τότε οι ίδιοι οι ορνιθολόγοι θα έπρεπε να ζητήσουν να λέγονται πουλολόγοι. Υπάρχει και το ομώνυμο βυζαντινό ποίημα. Είναι αστεία ονομασία, έχεις δίκιο. Αλλά μήπως η «πουπουλόπαπια», η «χουλιαρόπαπια» ή η «ορφεοστριτσίδα» είναι σοβαρές;

Όμως, ακόμη κι αν αποφάσιζα να κάνω πρόταση για αντικατάσταση της λέξης, ποιος θα την έπαιρνε υπόψη του; Μόνοι τους επιλέγουν τις ονομασίες, μόνοι τους τις αλλάζουν, μόνοι τους τις εγκρίνουν, μόνοι τους τις καθιερώνουν. Εμείς είμαστε απλώς υποχρεωμένοι να τις αποδεχτούμε και να τις υιοθετήσουμε. Μου θυμίζουν μια παλαιότερη αλλά πολύ γνωστή διαφήμιση αθηναϊκού καταστήματος: «Αδελφοί (τάδε). Διαλέγουν πριν από σάς, για σάς».


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2012)

Φίλτατε Aiden, δεν έχω βρει χρόνο να σχολιάσω το #15 και δυστυχώς όχι επειδή «διακοπεύω»*, το αντίθετο. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να αφήσω να περάσει ασχολίαστη η παρατήρηση για τον _τσικνιά_. Ακόμα και στον παμπάλαιο Δρανδάκη διαβάζω στο λήμμα _ερωδιός_: «Γενικώς οι ερωδιοί είναι γνωστοί παρ' ημίν υπό το όνομα _τσικνιάδες_». (Αυτά φαντάσου τα πολυτονισμένα, το _τσικνιάδες_ με περισπωμένη.) Και στον Πάπυρο αν πάω στο λήμμα _ερωδιός_, πέφτω πάνω σε όλους αυτούς τους _τσικνιάδες_ που φιλοξενεί η Ορνιθολογική και εδώ: _σταχτοτσικνιά, πορφυροτσικνιά, πρασινοτσικνιά_ κ.ο.κ. Και αρχίζει λέγοντας ότι ερωδιός «είναι η *γενική* ονομασία πελαργόμορφων πτηνών της οικογένειας Ardeidae. Περιλαμβάνουν τους τσικνιάδες, τις μουγκάνες, τον γελαδάρη, τον νυχτοκόρακα, την εγκρέτα κ.λπ.».

Με άλλα λόγια, κακώς δεν αναφέρει η σελίδα της Ορνιθολογικής τον _ερωδιό_ κάπου δίπλα στο όνομα της οικογένειας, αλλά βλέπουμε από το γεγονός ότι _αυτά_ τα λαϊκά ονόματα χρησιμοποιούν και οι εγκυκλοπαίδειες ότι δουλειά δεν γίνεται χωρίς αυτά. Αν πεις «πορφυρό ερωδιό» τον Purple Heron (Ardea purpurea) και όχι «πορφυροτσικνιά», θα βρεθείς να κάνεις παρέα με την Qwika (ιστότοπο αυτόματης μετάφρασης της Wikipedia).







* Note to self: Να βάλω το _διακοπεύω_ στους νεολογισμούς.


----------



## Pericles (Apr 12, 2013)

Καλημέρα σας, καλώς σας ηύρα. Τόσα χρόνια παρακολουθώ το φόρουμ απ' έξω, αλλά μόνο αυτή η συζήτηση με έπεισε να γίνω κατεπειγόντως μέλος.

Εδώ και χρόνια γίνομαι έξαλλος γι' αυτή την ονοματολογία των πτηνών.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι στις περισσότερες απαντήσεις προς το εναρκτήριο μήνυμα υπάρχει μια βασική παρανόηση. Η Ορνιθολογική Εταιρεία δεν έχει καμία αρμοδιότητα να εφεύρει ή να επικυρώσει τις λαϊκές ονομασίες: λαϊκή ονομασία θα πει αδέσποτη. Αν μπει στη μέση επιστημονικός οργανισμός, πάει περίπατο η λαϊκότητα. Δουλειά της είναι να βρει _επιστημονικές _ονομασίες. Είναι αστείο να συζητάμε αν θα πρέπει να επιβληθεί στον κυνηγό και το βοσκό να αλλάξει από _τσικλητάρα _σε _κορυδαλλό_, γιατί ο κυνηγός και ο βοσκός κατέχουν ήδη όλο το λεξιλόγιο που τους χρειάζεται, και ανάγκη που μας είχανε. *Δεν απευθύνεται σ' αυτούς η Ορνιθολογική*.

Κι εγώ τρέφω σεβασμό και θαυμασμό για τη γλώσσα που έφτιαξε όχι μόνο την Αλκυόνα και το Δρυοκολάπτη αλλά και την Τσικλητάρα και τον Μπούφο. Άλλο όμως αυτό κι άλλο η Ορφεοστριτσίδα, που δεν την έφτιαξε κανένας λαός και καμία γλώσσα, και που δεν αποδεικνύει τη θαυμαστή συνθετική δυνατότητα της ελληνικής αλλά αντιθέτως τα όρια αυτής της δυνατότητας.

Τέλος: αν οι φορουμίτες δεν το γνωρίζουν, οι Ορνιθολόγοι δεν επιτρέπεται να αγνοούν ότι *υπάρχει πλήρες σύστημα ελληνικών επιστημονικών ονομασιών *για κάθε έμβιο είδος, ένα σύστημα που βρίσκεται σε πλήρη αντιστοιχία με το διεθνές λατινικό και με το όλο σύστημα ταξινόμησης των ειδών. Πελεκάν ο ονοκρόταλος, Εμύς η ευρωπαϊκή, Μελοψίττακος ο κυματώδης, Ορνιθόρρυγχος ο παράδοξος. Ένα σύστημα που και αισθητικά ταιριάζει περισσότερο σε επιστημονικό λόγο απ' ό,τι οι τσικληρτάρες, και δεν ανταγωνίζεται τη λαϊκή ονοματολογία. (Και φυσικά επεκτείνεται και σε είδη που δεν υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα και δεν έχουν καμιά λαϊκή ονομασία!) Ποιος και γιατί αποφάσισε να το πετάξει στα σκουπίδια; 

Το ονοματοθετικό έργο της Ορνιθολογικής, πέρα από ατυχές, είναι και απολύτως περιττό. Διεθνής επιστημονική ονοματολογία ήδη υπήρχε. Ελληνική επιστημονική, επίσης. Ελληνική κοινή, επίσης. Τι ακριβώς έλειπε;


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2013)

Καλωσόρισες, Περικλή. Δεν έχω τις γνώσεις σου γι’ αυτά τα πράγματα ούτε τις γνώσεις των βιολόγων του φόρουμ, αλλά ξέρω αρκετά ώστε να έχω απορίες. Ξέρω ότι υπάρχει το λατινικό σύστημα του Λινναίου και πάνω σ’ αυτό έχει δημιουργηθεί η πλήρης διεθνής επιστημονική ονοματολογία. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι *δεν υπάρχει πλήρες σύστημα ελληνικών επιστημονικών ονομασιών*, όπως, ας πούμε, δεν υπάρχει πλήρες σύστημα αγγλικών επιστημονικών ονομασιών. Για παράδειγμα, αυτό το πουλάκι που αναφέρεις με το εκπληκτικό όνομα *ορφεοστριτσίδα* λέγεται _Hippolais polyglotta_ στη διεθνή επιστημονική ονοματολογία και, αν πάμε σε ένα διεθνές συνέδριο ορνιθολόγων, αυτό το όνομα θα το καταλαβαίνουν όλοι. Οι Αγγλοσάξονες (τουλάχιστον) θα ξέρουν και το αγγλικό, που βλέπω ότι είναι *melodious warbler*. Τώρα, αυτό το melodious warbler δεν είναι ακριβώς επιστημονική ονομασία. Η κοινή καθημερινή ονομασία του πουλιού είναι, που χρησιμοποιούν οι Εγγλέζοι στα γραφτά τους, με ή χωρίς την παρέα του λατινικού. Δεν πρέπει να έχει άλλα λαϊκά ή τοπικά ονόματα επειδή δεν είναι πουλί της Αγγλίας. 

Θέλω να πω ότι οι Εγγλέζοι έχουν αφενός το λατινικό επιστημονικό και αφετέρου το αγγλικό για γενική χρήση. Δεν έχω ξανακούσει για αγγλικό ή γαλλικό ή ιταλικό _επιστημονικό_ όνομα. Υπάρχει συνήθως ένα, το πιο διαδεδομένο, και αυτό βάζουν σαν λήμμα στις αγγλικές, γαλλικές ή ιταλικές εγκυκλοπαίδειες — δεν στέλνουν τους αναγνώστες τους σε λατινικές ονομασίες της πανίδας και της χλωρίδας. (Και στις ελληνικές εγκυκλοπαίδειες τώρα πια βρίσκεις την πατάτα στο λήμμα _*πατάτα*_ — ούτε στο γεώμηλο ούτε στο σολανό.)

Ειδικότερα εδώ, στις *στριτσίδες*, έχουμε κι ένα πρόβλημα με το λατινικό. Ενώ η αρχαία ονομασία που έτυχε να έχουν αυτά τα ζωντανά (δεν έχουν όλες οι ονομασίες αρχαιοελληνική ρίζα), από τον Αριστοτέλη και τον Θεόφραστο, είναι *υπολαΐς*, ο Λινναίος έκανε λάθος και έγραψε _Hippolais_, οπότε άντε να ψάχνεις για ίππους μέσω των λατινικών. Μόνο οι Γάλλοι ξέρουν να τη λένε σωστά: *l’hypolaïs polyglotte* — όχι μόνο σε ορνιθολογικές μελέτες, αλλά να, και για τη μουσική. Αν ξέρετε γαλλικά, απολαύστε αυτή τη μεγάλη πρόταση για τον Ολιβιέ Μεσιάν:

Mais Messiaen apprit à reconnaître des chants moins familiers comme ceux du torcol ou de l'hypolaïs polyglotte, ainsi que les sons très riches de la grive musicienne ou du merle noir, les chants très mélodieux de la fauvette à tête noire ou ceux, très dissonants, de la corneille noire, les trilles très rapides de l'engoulevent ou les ralentissements de fin de phrase et la tessiture très restreinte de la bouscarle.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=KQdgj5FON_YC&pg=PA147#v=onepage&q&f=false

Βέβαια, απ’ όλα τα πουλιά της πρότασης, μόνο η υπολαΐς αποτί(ν)ει φόρο τιμής στον Αριστοτέλη. Μα να που και οι Ισπανοί και οι Ιταλοί τον έχουν ξεχάσει. Τόσο ωραίο όνομα για τόσο μελωδικό πουλάκι, και οι μεν το λένε _zarcero_ και οι δε, ω της ιεροσυλίας, _canapino_!

Θα μπορούσαμε να κρατήσουμε κι εμείς την ονομασία *υπολαΐδες* και να μη λέμε *στριτσίδες* αυτό το γένος. Από ποια βαλκανική γλώσσα να είναι άραγε αυτό; *Η πολύγλωσση υπολαΐς!* 

Την ορφεοστριτσίδα τη βρίσκω σε δύο βιβλία (και πολλές ιστοσελίδες):
Σε δελτίο της Ελληνικής Εταιρείας Προστασίας της Φύσεως:
http://books.google.gr/books?id=BdJ...en&sa=X&ei=PYFoUdjALMPm7Ab4o4H4Aw&redir_esc=y
και στο Περιγραφικό λεξικό των πουλιών της Ελλάδος (1993):
http://books.google.gr/books?id=khF...en&sa=X&ei=PYFoUdjALMPm7Ab4o4H4Aw&redir_esc=y

Στον Πάπυρο, στο λήμμα *υπολαΐς*, η ελληνική λέξη _υπολαΐς_ εμφανίζεται μόνο στην κεφαλή του λήμματος. Στη συνέχεια έχουμε μερικά είδη, με το λατινικό _Hippolais_ και κοινές ονομασίες, όλες _στριτσίδες_: _λιοστριτσίδα, ωχροστριτσίδα, κιτρινοστριτσίδα_.

Δεν ξέρω αν η _ορφεοστριτσίδα_ είναι ονομασία που έδωσε η Ορνιθολογική. Ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι αυτή, είναι άλλες. Η Ορνιθολογική επιδιώκει να δώσει μονολεκτικές ονομασίες σε πουλιά που δεν έχουν κοινές ονομασίες. Εξήγηση υπάρχει στην παράγραφο 3 του #14. Φαίνεται να έχουν κάνει συστηματική δουλειά και να την έχουν διαδώσει. Αν υπάρχει άλλη καλύτερη, πού μπορεί να τη βρει κανείς; Έχουν φροντίσει τα πανεπιστήμιά μας να διαδώσουν την επιστημονική ορολογία που θεωρούν ότι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε και οι υπόλοιποι θνητοί; Διότι, αν δεν το έχουν κάνει, τότε την ορολογία την ορίζουν η αγορά (η πιάτσα), η Ορνιθολογική και τα φόρουμ. Έτσι είναι η εποχή μας, καλώς ή κακώς.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 13, 2013)

Καλώς ήλθες κι από μένα Περικλή. 

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι λέγοντας "σύστημα ελληνικών επιστημονικών ονομασιών" εννοείς την απόδοση στα ελληνικά του διεθνούς συστήματος επιστημονικών ονομασιών. Είναι γεγονός ότι υφίστανται αποδόσεις για πολλά είδη, διότι παλαιότερα ήταν ουσιαστικά καθιερωμένη η απόδοση στα ελληνικά (_Μέροψ ο μελισσοφάγος _και τα παρόμοια). Σήμερα η τάση έχει πλέον ατονήσει και δεν γίνεται συστηματική και καθολική απόδοση - γεγονός που αναγκάζει εμάς τους μεταφραστές πολλές φορές να δημιουργήσουμε νέες αποδόσεις (όπως έκανα κι εγώ η ίδια σε αρκετά βιβλία με δεινόσαυρους και άλλα). Είναι ενδιαφέρουσα η ιδέα να αναβιώσουμε την τάση, δεν ξέρω ωστόσο πόσο βιώσιμη θα είναι τελικά, και δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να καλύψει την ανάγκη ύπαρξης μιας "κοινής", "καθημερινής", νεοελληνικής ονομασίας, έστω και πλαστής. Η λεξιπλασία δεν είναι αναγκαστικά καταδικαστέα, ιδίως όταν έρχεται να καλύψει μια υπαρκτή ανάγκη και όχι να υποκαταστήσει τη ζωντανή υφιστάμενη γλώσσα.

Το ιδανικό για μένα θα ήταν η συστηματική καταγραφή των υπαρχουσών κοινών/λαϊκών ονομασιών από μια ομάδα που θα περιλάμβανε λαογράφους, γλωσσολόγους και βιολόγους. Η ίδια ομάδα στη συνέχεια θα μπορούσε να προτείνει κοινές ονομασίες με βάση τη συχνότητα ή άλλους παράγοντες και πλάθοντας νέες ονομασίες, σύνθετες ή όχι αναλόγως, όπου θα χρειαζόταν. Αλλά αυτά είναι όνειρα εαρινής πρωίας στην Ελλάδα της οικονομικής κρίσης. Ελλείψει τέτοιας πολυτέλειας, η ΕΟΕ κάνει ό,τι καλύτερο μπορεί με τους πόρους και το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό που διαθέτει και σίγουρα πολύ περισσότερα απ' όσα κάνει οποιοσδήποτε άλλος.

Ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, ακριβώς αυτή τη δουλειά έκανα εγώ με τον Κώστα Παπακωνσταντίνου για τους πιγκουίνους όταν προέκυψε ανάγκη, όταν δηλαδή μου ήρθε για μετάφραση ένα βιβλίο που είχε μέσα όλα τα είδη πιγκουίνων: καθήσαμε και βρήκαμε τι υπήρχε και τι δεν υπήρχε και αυτοσχεδιάσαμε στα υπόλοιπα (αυτοσχεδίασα αρχικά εγώ και στη συνέχεια ο Κώστας έκανε παρεμβάσεις), προσπαθώντας οι αυτοσχεδιασμοί να είναι ας το πούμε βάσιμοι, δεν ξέρω τι άλλη λέξη να χρησιμοποιήσω.

Συμμερίζομαι τον προβληματισμό σου, θεωρώ ωστόσο ότι υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες δεν είναι εφικτό κάτι καλύτερο.


----------



## Pericles (Apr 13, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλωσορίσματα.


nickel said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι *δεν υπάρχει πλήρες σύστημα ελληνικών επιστημονικών ονομασιών*, όπως, ας πούμε, δεν υπάρχει πλήρες σύστημα αγγλικών επιστημονικών ονομασιών. [...] Θέλω να πω ότι οι Εγγλέζοι έχουν αφενός το λατινικό επιστημονικό και αφετέρου το αγγλικό για γενική χρήση. Δεν έχω ξανακούσει για αγγλικό ή γαλλικό ή ιταλικό _επιστημονικό_ όνομα.


 Ναι. Ειδικά ελληνικό όμως υπάρχει. Οι αναλογίες μεταξύ ελληνικής και λατινικής γλώσσας το επιτρέπουν. Θα το δείτε π.χ. στην εγκυκλοπαίδεια του Ελευθερουδάκη. Δεν ξέρω πότε ήταν της μόδας και πότε άρχισε να εγκαταλείπεται.


nickel said:


> Στον Πάπυρο, στο λήμμα *υπολαΐς*, η ελληνική λέξη _υπολαΐς_ εμφανίζεται μόνο στην κεφαλή του λήμματος. Στη συνέχεια έχουμε μερικά είδη, με το λατινικό _Hippolais_ και κοινές ονομασίες, όλες _στριτσίδες_: _λιοστριτσίδα, ωχροστριτσίδα, κιτρινοστριτσίδα_.


 Μα είναι κοινές; Τις λένε οι άνθρωποι; Εννοώ οι άνθρωποι που δεν είναι ορνιθολόγοι. (Και να διευκρινίσω ότι την εμβληματική αυτή Ορφεοστριτσίδα την πήρα από το εναρκτήριο άρθρο του νήματος, ειδ' άλλως ούτε εγώ την ήξερα.)


nickel said:


> Η Ορνιθολογική επιδιώκει να δώσει μονολεκτικές ονομασίες σε πουλιά που δεν έχουν κοινές ονομασίες. Εξήγηση υπάρχει στην παράγραφο 3 του #14.


 Καλώς. Μια απορία λύθηκε: δεν προσπαθούν να φτιάξουν επιστημονικές ονομασίες αλλά κοινές. Βασικά κι αυτό το θεωρώ περιττό, διότι αν ένα είδος είναι γνωστό στην Ελλάδα θα έχει ήδη κοινή ονομασία και αν δεν είναι δε θα έχει και δε θα τη χρειάζεται. Λέμε _πούμα, πάντα, κόμπρα_, ξένες λέξεις για ξένα είδη. Βέβαια λέμε και _πιγκουΐνος, στρουθοκάμηλος, βίσωνας_, αλλά όχι επειδή κάποια ομάδα ονοματοθεσίας το αποφάσισε! Αλλά τέλος πάντων, παραδέχομαι ότι η εξήγηση που δίνουν (στο λινκ) έχει τη λογική της.


nickel said:


> Φαίνεται να έχουν κάνει συστηματική δουλειά και να την έχουν διαδώσει. Αν υπάρχει άλλη καλύτερη, πού μπορεί να τη βρει κανείς; Έχουν φροντίσει τα πανεπιστήμιά μας να διαδώσουν την επιστημονική ορολογία που θεωρούν ότι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε και οι υπόλοιποι θνητοί; Διότι, αν δεν το έχουν κάνει, τότε την ορολογία την ορίζουν η αγορά (η πιάτσα), η Ορνιθολογική και τα φόρουμ. Έτσι είναι η εποχή μας, καλώς ή κακώς.


 Άλλο η επιστημονική και άλλο η τρέχουσα ορολογία. Δεν υπάρχει άλλη καλύτερη, υπάρχει το σύστημα των ελληνικών επιστημονικών ονομασιών που εξυπηρετεί άλλους σκοπούς και που δεν αφορά τους "κοινούς θνητούς" και επομένως δεν είχε κανένα λόγο διάδοσης, παρεκτός μεταξύ της επιστημονικής κοινότητας. Το γιατί δε χρησιμοποιείται πλέον δεν το γνωρίζω. Ωστόσο, μια επιστημονική κοινότητα αλλάζει το επίσημο λεξιλόγιό της κατόπιν "αποφάσεως". Η ζωντανή κοινή γλώσσα καθημερινής επικοινωνίας αλλάζει φυσικά, με τις επιλογές της γλωσσικής κοινότητας. Εδώ μοιάζει να έχει γίνει το αντίστροφο!

_____________________________ 


@Αόρατη Μελάνη: Προκειμένου για μεταφράσεις μη επιστημονικών κειμένων, πάω πάσο. Όντως χρειάζεται μια "κοινή" λέξη για να αποδώσει την κοινή λέξη μιας άλλης γλώσσας. 
Όμως, ας είναι αυτές οι φτιαχτές κοινές λέξεις κάπως ισορροπημένες. Όχι _κρυπτοτσικνιάς _και _αιγαιόγλαρος_. 

Που και πάλι δηλαδή, τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι... Στη λατινοαμερικάνικη λογοτεχνία συναντάμε συχνά περίεργα ονόματα ζώων και φυτών, εξωτικών και άγνωστων σ' εμάς, που οι Έλληνες μεταφραστές τα κρατάνε αμετάφραστα, στην αρχική τους γλώσσα, που συνήθως είναι κάποια ιθαγενής γλώσσα (όθεν συνάγεται ότι ακόμα και η ισπανική δε θεώρησε καλό να τα αντικαταστήσει). Ε λοιπόν, εμένα αυτές οι άγνωστες λέξεις με βοηθάνε να φανταστώ την ατμόσφαιρα εξωτισμού που θέλει να φτιάξει ο συγγραφέας. Αν έβλεπα μια λέξη που να θυμίζει λεξιλόγιο ελληνικού χωριού, η μαγεία θα πήγαινε στράφι!


----------



## Aiden23 (Apr 18, 2013)

Καλωσορίζω κι εγώ τον Περικλή, με τον οποίο δεν βλέπω να έχουμε διαφορές στις απόψεις. Πράγματι, κατά τη διάρκεια της συζήτησης μετατοπίστηκε πολλές φορές το κέντρο βάρους. Στο αρχικό μου κείμενο διατύπωσα την αντίθεσή μου για τις νέες ονομασίες πτηνών που επιδιώκει να καθιερώσει η Ελληνική Ορνιθολογική Εταιρεία ως επίσημες επιστημονικές, καταργώντας τις προϋπάρχουσες. Ήταν ένα θέμα γενικής φύσεως. Πολλοί ωστόσο από τους συζητητές είτε προσκολλήθηκαν στις λεπτομέρειες, είτε υπερασπίστηκαν με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο τις λαϊκές ονομασίες, πράγμα περιττό, αφού κανείς δεν μπορεί (και δεν πρέπει) να τις καταργήσει. Η παρέμβαση του Περικλή ήταν καίρια και επανέφερε το ζήτημα από τις λεπτομέρειες στην ουσία.

Παρακολουθώντας τα υπόλοιπα νήματα της Λεξιλογίας, συμπεραίνω ότι αυτός ο ιστότοπος φιλοξενεί κυρίως μεταφραστές, επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές. Η αγωνία τους είναι πώς θα μεταφράσουν, και αυτό ομολογουμένως είναι πολύ δύσκολο. Σ’ αυτή τη δυσκολία αναφέρεται και η Aorati Melani


> Σήμερα η τάση έχει πλέον ατονήσει και δεν γίνεται συστηματική και καθολική απόδοση - γεγονός που αναγκάζει εμάς τους μεταφραστές πολλές φορές να δημιουργήσουμε νέες αποδόσεις (όπως έκανα κι εγώ η ίδια σε αρκετά βιβλία με δεινόσαυρους και άλλα)


. Εδώ όμως δεν πρόκειται για μετάφραση. Πρόκειται για επιστημονική ονοματοθεσία. Η ελληνική γλώσσα είναι μία, αλλά το επίπεδό της αλλάζει ανάλογα με την περίσταση, ανάλογα με την «περιρρέουσα ατμόσφαιρα». Όταν ακούω βουλευτές να αγορεύουν από το βήμα της Βουλής και να χρησιμοποιούν τις εκφράσεις «γιουρούσι», «τσάμπα μάγκας», «κωλοτούμπα», «τσαμπουκάς», «τι λες μωρή;», «παλιοκόριτσο», «χοντρέ» και άλλες παρόμοιες, ντρέπομαι όταν σκέφτομαι ότι με εκπροσωπούν, και πιστεύω ότι η πλειονότητα των Ελλήνων νιώθει το ίδιο. Γιατί άλλο πρέπει να είναι το επίπεδο του υπεύθυνου δημόσιου λόγου και άλλο είναι το κουβεντολόι σε μια λαϊκή ταβέρνα.

Αυτό ισχύει και στην επιστημονική ονοματοθεσία, και μάλιστα κατά μείζονα λόγο, γιατί στην επιστήμη δεν υπάρχουν οι σφοδρές συγκρούσεις της πολιτικής, που ως ένα σημείο αιτιολογούν (αλλά δεν δικαιολογούν) την απώλεια της ψυχραιμίας και της ευπρέπειας. Οι ονοματοθέτες ορνιθολόγοι δεν λειτουργούν υπό πίεση. Δεν έχουν κανέναν αντίπαλο απέναντί τους. Δεν μπορώ λοιπόν να εξηγήσω πώς αυτοί οι νηφάλιοι πτυχιούχοι έδωσαν σε κάποιο δυστυχές πτηνό την «επιστημονική» (!) ονομασία «πουπουλόπαπια». Αφήνω τη δυσκολία της προφοράς (που μου θυμίζει τον παιδικό γλωσσοδέτη: Μια πάπια, μα ποια πάπια; Μια πάπια με παπιά). Αυτή λοιπόν η λέξη ήταν κατά τη γνώμη των ορνιθολόγων η καλύτερη επιλογή; Και πώς την τεκμηριώνουν; Αλλά κι αν παρακάμψουμε την ηχητική ακαλαισθησία και πάμε στο σημαινόμενον, τι σημαίνει «πουπουλόπαπια»; Μια πάπια που έχει πούπουλα; Μήπως τα άλλα είδη της πάπιας δεν έχουν;
Όσο για την «ορφεοστριτσίδα», θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους ορνιθολόγους: Σε ποια περιοχή της Ελλάδας τη λένε έτσι οι άνθρωποι του λαού; Αν πάλι είναι πλαστή λέξη, ποιος την επινόησε; Κι ακόμη θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τον αγαπητό Nickel (# 22): Τι εννοεί όταν λέει ότι η «ορφεοστριτσίδα» είναι εκπληκτικό όνομα;


> Για παράδειγμα, αυτό το πουλάκι που αναφέρεις με το εκπληκτικό όνομα ορφεοστριτσίδα


 Κυριολεκτεί ή ειρωνεύεται; Κι από ποια άποψη είναι εκπληκτικό; 
Περιορίζομαι μόνο σ’ αυτά τα δυο παραδείγματα. Περισσότερα έχω γράψει στο αρχικό κείμενο.

Γράφει ο Nickel (# 22) ότι οι ορνιθολόγοι


> Φαίνεται να έχουν κάνει συστηματική δουλειά


. Και η Aorati Melani (# 23) ότι


> η ΕΟΕ κάνει ό,τι καλύτερο μπορεί με τους πόρους και το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό που διαθέτει και σίγουρα πολύ περισσότερα απ' όσα κάνει οποιοσδήποτε άλλος


. Μα πρέπει να κάνουν, αφού αυτή είναι η δουλειά τους. Γι’ αυτό πληρώνονται. Αν πάντως κρίνω από τα αποτελέσματα, η ποιότητα της εργασίας τους δεν συμβαδίζει με την ποσότητα. Πιθανόν άλλοι να μην έχουν κάνει απολύτως τίποτε. Όταν όμως συγκρινόμαστε με το μηδέν, όλοι νιώθουμε ήρωες και ονειρευόμαστε ανδριάντες.

Η Aorati Melani (# 23) παραδέχεται ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην ονοματολογία που προτείνουν οι ορνιθολόγοι, κάνει μάλιστα και μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα πρόταση που με βρίσκει απολύτως σύμφωνο:


> Να καταγραφούν οι λαϊκές ονομασίες από επιστημονικές ομάδες με συμμετοχή βιολόγων, γλωσσολόγων και λαογράφων.


 Πιστεύει όμως ότι στην παρούσα οικονομική κρίση και με τα πενιχρά μέσα και το ανεπαρκές προσωπικό που διαθέτει η Ε.Ο.Ε., δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα για κάτι καλύτερο απ’ αυτό που γίνεται


> Συμμερίζομαι τον προβληματισμό σου, θεωρώ ωστόσο ότι υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες δεν είναι εφικτό κάτι καλύτερο.


. Σ’ αυτό δεν συμφωνώ. Η αλλαγή της ονοματολογίας έγινε δεκαετίες πριν από την κρίση, τότε που «δέναν τα σκυλιά με τα λουκάνικα» και οι πλουσιοπάροχες επιχορηγήσεις έρρεαν ανεμπόδιστα (και σ’ ένα βαθμό ανεξέλεγκτα). Τότε οι ορνιθολόγοι θεώρησαν ότι η λέξη κορυδαλλός δημιουργεί πρόβλημα, και για να το λύσουν τον μετέτρεψαν σε «κατσουλιέρη». Τώρα πρέπει να περιμένουμε να ξεπεραστεί η κρίση και να ξαναγυρίσoυν οι μισθοί στα προ του 2008 επίπεδα, για να ξαναγίνει ο «κατσουλιέρης» κορυδαλλός;
Σας χαιρετώ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 18, 2013)

Να παρατηρήσω μόνο ότι συζητάμε για τις προτεινόμενες κοινές ονομασίες, και όχι για τις επιστημονικές.
Η ΕΟΕ ποτέ δεν πρότεινε τις ονομασίες αυτές (κατσουλιέρης, στριτσίδα, τσικνιάς κ.τ.ό.) ως επιστημονικές, αλλά ως κοινές.

Επίσης να προσθέσω ότι η ΕΟΕ είναι ένα σωματείο, δηλαδή ένας οργανισμός μη κερδοσκοπικός. Δεν είναι ακριβώς "δουλειά τους" "αυτά", είναι το πάθος τους, γι' αυτό και δημιούργησαν το σωματείο και γι' αυτό εργάζονται εκεί όσοι εργάζονται (σίγουρα όχι για τίποτε παχυλούς μισθούς, ούτε για καμιά σίγουρη δουλειά με προοπτικές ανέλιξης). "Αυτά" είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου δουλειά των πανεπιστημιακών, ίσως και των αρμόδιων υπουργείων, και όχι των ερασιτεχνικών σωματείων. Φτάνει που αυτά τα τελευταία κάνουν τη δουλειά των πρώτων, κρίμα είναι να ακούν και γκρίνια από πάνω.

Από εκεί και πέρα θα συμφωνήσω προσωπικά ότι κάποιες επιλογές είναι μάλλον ατυχείς. Θα προτιμούσα κι εγώ κορυδαλλό και ερωδιό αντί για κατσουλιέρη και τσικνιά. Αλλά επειδή δεν έχω κάνει καμιά έρευνα πάνω στο θέμα και βασίζομαι μόνο στις προσωπικές μου παραστάσεις και εντυπώσεις, ούτε και σε αυτό δεν θα επέμενα.


----------



## Pericles (Apr 18, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Να παρατηρήσω μόνο ότι συζητάμε για τις προτεινόμενες κοινές ονομασίες, και όχι για τις επιστημονικές.
> Η ΕΟΕ ποτέ δεν πρότεινε τις ονομασίες αυτές (κατσουλιέρης, στριτσίδα, τσικνιάς κ.τ.ό.) ως επιστημονικές, αλλά ως κοινές.



Αυτό το βρίσκω παλαβό. Αφού κοινές ονομασίες υπάρχουν!!! Και σ' αυτές περιλαμβάνεται και ο _κατσουλιέρης _(έτσι λένε τον κορυδαλλό σε ορισμένα μέρη) και ο _κορυδαλλός _(έτσι τον λένε στις περιοχές του διαλεκτικού κενού). Και άλλα πράγματα εκτός από τα πουλιά λέγονται αλλιώς από τόπο σε τόπο.

Αλλά έστω. Βγάλαν κοινές ονομασίες. Οι ελληνικές επιστημονικές πού πήγαν; Τουλάχιστον μέχρι τη δεκαετία 1930, οι Έλληνες ζωολόγοι φαίνεται να συνεννοούνταν με λεξιλόγιο όπως:

Απτηνοδύτης ο παταγονικός (Aptenodytes patachonica – βασιλικός πιγκουΐνος)
Δασύπους ο σμηριγγοφόρος (Dasypus villosus – αρμαντίλο)
Ευνήκτης ο μυοθήρας (Eunectes murinus – ανακόντα)
Γυπογέρανος ο γραμματεύς (Gypogeranus serpentarius – νομίζω τον λένε “γραμματικό” στα ελληνικά)
Στεάτορνις η καρίπειος (Steatornis caripensis – είδος αφρικάνικης γιδοβύζας)
Μουγίλος ο κέφαλος (Mugil cephalus – κέφαλος / μπάφα)
Γυπάετος ο πωγωνίας (Gypaetus barbatus – γυπαετός)
Πανδίων ο αλιάετος (Pandion haliaetus – ψαραετός)
Λεπτόπτιλος ο βαλαντιοφόρος (Leptoptilus crumeniferus – μαραμπού)

Εκφωνήστε τα δυνατά να τα ακούσετε: αυτές οι λέξεις είναι ποίηση! Ποια πουπουλόπαπια...


----------



## Earion (Apr 18, 2013)

Το χέρι τρέμει … Ο πυρετός… Ξεχάστηκα πολύ,
ασάλευτο ένα μαραμπού στην όχθη να κοιτάζω.

Εννοείτε ότι θα βάζατε στη θέση του μαραμπού τον λεπτόπτιλο τον βαλαντιοφόρο; Και ότι αυτό θα είναι ποίηση; Μήπως παρασύρεστε;


----------



## Pericles (Apr 19, 2013)

Προφανώς δεν εννοώ αυτό. Είπαμε: άλλη χρήση έχουν οι επιστημονικές ονομασίες κι άλλη οι κοινές.

Δεν υποστήριξα ότι ποίηση είναι να παίρνεις ένα ποίημα και να του αλλάζεις τις λέξεις κατά τα γούστα σου, ούτε είπα ότι θα το έκανα. Χαρακτήρησα ως ποίηση τις ονομασίες από μόνες τους! Μ' αυτό μπορεί κάποιος να μη συμφωνεί, γούστα είναι αυτά. Κάπως πιο αντικειμενικό όμως είναι το εξής: αν οι παλιοί Έλληνες ζωολόγοι -μόνοι αυτοί από όλους τους συναδέλφους τους άλλων εθνών- είχαν τη δυνατότητα να λένε στη γλώσσα τους _Λεπτόπτιλος _αντί για το μακαρονικό _Leptoptilus _(όταν μιλούν *επιστημονικά*, ξανατονίζω), γιατί να τη χάσουν;

Αυτό λοιπόν που είπα είναι: αφού η Ορνιθολογική έβγαλε «κοινές» και όχι επιστημονικές ονομασίες, οι ελληνικές επιστημονικές πού πήγαν; Τις έχετε δει ποτέ, είτε για πουλιά είτε για άλλα ζώα, σε πηγές πιο πρόσφατες από το 1930;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 19, 2013)

Pericles said:


> Αφού κοινές ονομασίες υπάρχουν!!! Και σ' αυτές περιλαμβάνεται και ο _κατσουλιέρης _(έτσι λένε τον κορυδαλλό σε ορισμένα μέρη) και ο _κορυδαλλός _(έτσι τον λένε στις περιοχές του διαλεκτικού κενού). [...] Αλλά έστω. Βγάλαν κοινές ονομασίες.


Βεβαίως υπάρχουν κοινές ονομασίες. Ωστόσο για πολλά είδη υπάρχουν πάνω από μία και εκεί επέλεξαν να κρατήσουν τη μία (με κάποια κριτήρια, σωστά ή λάθος, αυτό μπορεί να συζητηθεί), θεωρώντας ότι θα πρέπει να επιλέξουν και να προτείνουν μία μόνο, για πρακτικούς λόγους, για να αποφύγουν τη σύγχυση (καλώς ή κακώς). Για άλλα δεν υπήρχαν και εκεί τις δημιούργησαν (καλώς ή κακώς), είτε προσθέτοντας κάποιο συνθετικό στην υπάρχουσα ονομασία ενός συγγενικού είδους, είτε μεταφράζοντας κάποια ξένη (καλώς ή κακώς, λέμε - κι αυτό μπορεί να συζητηθεί, το πόσο καλώς ή πόσο κακώς το έκαναν).



Pericles said:


> οι παλιοί Έλληνες ζωολόγοι -μόνοι αυτοί από όλους τους συναδέλφους τους άλλων εθνών- είχαν τη δυνατότητα να λένε στη γλώσσα τους Λεπτόπτιλος αντί για το μακαρονικό Leptoptilus (όταν μιλούν επιστημονικά, ξανατονίζω), γιατί να τη χάσουν;


Γιατί το νόημα της επιστημονικής ονομασίας, ήδη από τον καιρό του Λινναίου, είναι να μπορούν να συννενοούνται μεταξύ τους όλοι οι επιστήμονες όλου του πλανήτη Γη, και όχι μόνο οι έλληνες μεταξύ τους. Οπότε οι ελληνόφωνες επιστημονικές ονομασίες παρέλκουν.

Από εκεί και πέρα, αν κάποιοι θέλουν να συνεχίσουν να συντηρούν ένα παράλληλο σύστημα ελληνόφωνων επιστημονικών ονομασιών, ή/και μια γραμμή μετάφρασης των διεθνών επιστημονικών στα ελληνικά, δικαίωμά τους. Προσωπικά το θεωρώ παρωχημένο και περιττό.



Pericles said:


> Αυτό λοιπόν που είπα είναι: αφού η Ορνιθολογική έβγαλε «κοινές» και όχι επιστημονικές ονομασίες, οι ελληνικές επιστημονικές πού πήγαν;


Κατάλαβα, θεωρείς ότι η εγκατάλειψη των ελληνόφωνων αποδόσεων των διεθνών ονομασιών συνδέεται με την προσπάθεια καθιέρωσης ορισμένων κοινών ονομασιών (άλλοτε υπαρκτών και άλλοτε εν μέρει πλαστών) από την ΕΟΕ. Αυτό όντως ίσως να συμβαίνει στο βαθμό που οι ελληνόφωνες ονομασίες πτηνών, είτε μιλάμε για κοινές (υπαρκτές ή πλαστές) είτε για απόδοση των επιστημονικών, χρησιμοποιούνται από τους ελληνόφωνους επιστήμονες όταν μιλούν μεταξύ τους. Σϊγουρα δεν συνδέεται με τους απλούς χρήστες της γλώσσας, αυτοί ποτέ δεν χρησιμοποίησαν επιστημονικές ονομασίες, ούτε διεθνείς ούτε ελληνόφωνες.

Σε σχέση με αυτό, γνώμη μου είναι ότι οι χρήστες της ορολογίας είναι αυτοί που θα καθορίσουν και τη μορφή της. Δηλαδή οι ίδιοι οι επιστήμονες που τη χρησιμοποιούν. Δεδομένου ότι πολλοί από αυτούς είναι μέλη της ΕΟΕ, εύλογο είναι να επιλέγουν τη μορφή που τους εξυπηρετεί ή που θεωρούν πιο κατάλληλη για τη χρήση που την προορίζουν. Φυσικά, καθένας που κάνει χρήση της ορολογίας μπορεί να πει την άποψή του και να επιχειρήσει να την καθιερώσει. Το αν θα έχει επιτυχία ή όχι θα το δείξει η πράξη. Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι μπορούμε να αποφανθούμε ότι το "σωστό" είναι αυτό ή εκείνο, ότι δηλαδή είναι "καλύτερες" οι κοινές ονομασίες από τις ελληνόφωνες αποδώσεις των διεθνών ονομασιών ή το αντίστροφο. Την ίδια δουλειά κάνουν, και προφανώς θα επικρατήσει το σύστημα που θα κάνει τη δουλειά καλύτερα, πράγμα που θα κριθεί από τους χρήστες του συστήματος.

Θυμίζω ξανά ότι για τη συνεννόηση μεταξύ επιστημόνων, το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι ένα σύστημα, το διεθνές - τοπικά ή εθνικά συστήματα δεν χρειάζονται.


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2013)

Γυρνάμε γύρω γύρω και επαναλαμβανόμαστε. Τα κυριότερα, που τόσο καλά (ξανα)εξήγησε η Αόρατη, είναι:


*Επίσημες ονομασίες* είναι οι λατινικές. Δεν υπάρχει πλήρες επίσημο ελληνικό σύστημα, όπως δεν υπάρχει αγγλικό ή γαλλικό.
Υπάρχουν *λαϊκές ονομασίες* που δεν τις πειράζει κανείς γιατί θα είναι σαν να θες να πείσεις τη νοικοκυρά να μη ζητάει _πατάτα_ από τον μανάβη αλλά _κονδυλόρριζο σολανό_ (που έχει κι αυτό την ποίησή του, δεν λέω, αλλά να φάει θέλει η γυναίκα, όχι να κομπλάρει το μανάβη).
Υπάρχουν και οι *τσόντες για ζώα και φυτά που δεν τα ξέρουμε εδώ*, ενδεχομένως δεν έχουν καν ελληνικές επιστημονικές ονομασίες —διότι, είπαμε, το σύστημα ούτε επίσημο είναι ούτε πλήρες— και οπωσδήποτε δεν έχουν λαϊκές. Κάποιες λέξεις τις φέραμε όπως τις βρήκαμε έξω: το μαραμπού, το λάμα, την πατάτα, τη ντομάτα. Και για κάποιες ανάγκες —για να μπορεί να δουλέψει ο υποτιτλιστής του National Geographic, ας πούμε— φτιάχτηκαν λέξεις που δεν είναι ιδανικές για κάθε χρήση.

Είπα για την _ορφεοστριτσίδα_ ότι είναι «εκπληκτικό όνομα» επειδή κάνει αυτό το φτιαχτό πάντρεμα ανάμεσα σε μια εύηχη ελληνική λέξη από κυριώνυμο και μια καραλαϊκή και για κάποιους κακόηχη, δημιουργώντας ένα τερατάκι που δύσκολα μπορεί να αποδώσει τον _melodious warbler_ ή να συναγωνιστεί την _υπολαΐδα_. Αλλά εδώ το πρόβλημα το έχει η υπαρκτή λαϊκή λέξη, η _στριτσίδα_, όχι η προσθήκη που έκανε η ΕΟΕ.

Κάθε φορά που προτείνω την απόδοση ενός ονόματος ζώου ή φυτού, επιδιώκω να δώσω μια πλήρη απάντηση που να περιλαμβάνει το σύνολο του προβληματισμού που υπάρχει: αυτό ταιριάζει στη μία περίπτωση, αυτό στην άλλη, εδώ πρέπει να εξειδικεύσεις, εδώ επιτρέπεται να δώσεις κάτι πιο γενικό και κατανοητό. Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι μπαξές είναι και έχει απ’ όλα.


----------



## Pericles (Apr 19, 2013)

Ως επί το πλείστον συμφωνώ με την Αόρατη Μελάνη στο #30. Μερικά σημεία μόνο:



AoratiMelani said:


> Γιατί το νόημα της επιστημονικής ονομασίας, ήδη από τον καιρό του Λινναίου, είναι να μπορούν να συννενοούνται μεταξύ τους όλοι οι επιστήμονες όλου του πλανήτη Γη, και όχι μόνο οι έλληνες μεταξύ τους. Οπότε οι ελληνόφωνες επιστημονικές ονομασίες παρέλκουν.



Μα η ύπαρξη, κάποτε, αυτής της ελληνικής ορολογίας δεν καταργούσε τη διεθνή. 

Τέλος πάντων, η ελληνική είναι οριστικά παρελθόν, οπότε περιττεύει να επιχειρηματολογήσω περαιτέρω υπέρ της... Απλώς λυπάμαι που τη χάσαμε. Είναι κι αυτή μέρος του πλούτου της γλώσσας.



AoratiMelani said:


> Κατάλαβα, θεωρείς ότι η εγκατάλειψη των ελληνόφωνων αποδόσεων των διεθνών ονομασιών συνδέεται με την προσπάθεια καθιέρωσης ορισμένων κοινών ονομασιών (άλλοτε υπαρκτών και άλλοτε εν μέρει πλαστών) από την ΕΟΕ.



Όχι ακριβώς. Πρόκειται για δύο γεγονότα που τα παρατήρησα ταυτόχρονα. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει οπωσδήποτε ότι συνδέονται μεταξύ τους. Σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα τα είχα όντως μπερδέψει μεταξύ τους, γιατί είχα την εντύπωση ότι οι ονομασίες της Ορνιθολογικής προορίζονταν για επιστημονική χρήση. Αυτή ήταν μια παρανόησή μου που στην πορεία διαλύθηκε. Εφεξής ας κρατήσουμε τα δύο γεγονότα ξεχωριστά: οι μεν ονομασίες της Ορνιθολογικής είναι κοινές και είναι το θέμα της συζήτησης, οι δε παλιότερες ονομασίες που καταργήθηκαν ήταν επιστημονικές και ήταν κάτι που αναφέρθηκε en passant.
_______________________________________

Ασφαλώς και η χρήση και ο χρόνος θα αποφασίσουν για το ποιο σύστημα θα επικρατήσει. Ο φυσιολογικός τρόπος είναι: εισάγουμε πατάτες, εισάγουμε και την ονομασία τους, κάποιος προτείνει να τις μετονομάσουμε σε γεώμηλα, δεν πιάνει, τις λέμε πατάτες. Εισάγουμε κίβι, κάποιος προτείνει να τα πούμε ακτινίδια, αυτό έπιασε κι έμεινε.
Μου φαίνεται όμως αθέμιτο να υποδεικνύει ένας επίσημος φορέας, με όλο του το κύρος, πώς να λέμε -εμείς ο _λαός_- πράγματα που ήδη κάπως τα λέγαμε. Επιτροπές που να εισηγούνται την επίσημη ορολογία κάποιου επιστημονικού, τεχνικού κλπ. χώρου έχουν υπάρξει πλείστες φορές. Που να εισηγούνται όμως το λεξιλόγιο της κοινής ομιλίας, μόνο στη δυστοπική λογοτεχνία (και σε μερικές δυστοπικές πραγματικότητες, όπως π.χ. η εκστρατεία κατάργησης των μειονοτικών γλωσσών στην Ελλάδα, των Ιρλανδικών στην Ιρλανδία κλπ.). 

Επιπλέον, αυτή η «κοινή» ονοματολογία:

-δεν έχει λόγο ύπαρξης, αφού οι μεν επιστήμονες είχαν ήδη την ορολογία τους (τη διεθνή), οι δε μη επιστήμονες επίσης.
-απειλεί τη λεξιλογική πολυμορφία που προκύπτει από τις διαλεκτικές / ιδιωματικές διαφορές (_γύπας/γιούπας/αγιούπας, όρνιο, σκάρα_: όχι, όλοι να λέμε μία μόνο λέξη).
-είναι, σε κάποιο βαθμό, φτιαγμένη χωρίς σεβασμό στη γλώσσα και τους κανόνες της, με αποτέλεσμα να περιλαμβάνει όλους τους ακαλαίσθητους, νοηματικά φτωχούς ή και απλούστατα λανθασμένους όρους που επισημάνθηκαν ήδη σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα.
-είναι λαϊκίστικη: στη γλώσσα του λαού υπάρχει και ο _κορυδαλλός _και η _σιταρήθρα_ (διότι «λαός» δεν είναι μόνο οι γραφικές βοσκοπούλες και ο ψαράς με το τσιμπούκι: και άνθρωποι σαν λ.χ. τα μέλη αυτού του φόρουμ, κι αυτοί λαός είναι), επιλέγεται όμως μόνο η σιταρήθρα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2013)

Pericles said:


> -είναι λαϊκίστικη: στη γλώσσα του λαού υπάρχει και ο _κορυδαλλός _και η _σιταρήθρα_ [...] επιλέγεται όμως μόνο η σιταρήθρα.



Δεν έχω κάτσει να ψάξω, να ανακαλύψω ποιες κοινές λέξεις λείπουν από τις λίστες τους και γιατί. Το δεύτερο μπορώ να το φανταστώ: η ΕΟΕ βάζει τη συστηματική δουλειά, οι άλλες ονομασίες (θα μπορούσαν να ισχυριστούν) είναι για τα λεξικά. Θεωρώ ωστόσο ότι θα ενισχυόταν σημαντικά το έργο τους αν συμπληρωνόταν με τις κοινές ονομασίες που λείπουν. Θα έκαναν και τη δουλειά του μεταφραστή πιο εύκολη. Το ότι μπορώ να βρω στις σελίδες τους lark / σιταρήθρα, αλλά όχι lark / κορυδαλλός, με κάνει να φοβάμαι τις λίστες τους επειδή μπορεί να με οδηγήσουν σε παράλειψη. 

Αν υπάρχει κάπου κάποια δουλειά που περιλαμβάνει τις παραλείψεις τους, θα έπρεπε να την αναδείξουμε.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 20, 2013)

Pericles said:


> Μα η ύπαρξη, κάποτε, αυτής της ελληνικής ορολογίας δεν καταργούσε τη διεθνή.


Όχι μόνο δεν την καταργούσε, αλλά την υποκαθιστούσε, κάποτε. Η τάση αυτή όμως εγκαταλείφθηκε και σήμερα οι επιστήμονες χρησιμοποιούν τη διεθνή - και καλά κάνουν κατά τη γνώμη μου. 

Η ελληνόφωνη ορολογία επομένως παρέλκει, περιττεύει, δεν χρειάζεται. Επιστημονική ορολογία χρειάζεται μόνο *μία*, και ήδη υπάρχει. Η *όποια *ελληνόφωνη ορολογία, είτε "λόγια" είτε "λαϊκίστικη", είναι για "εσωτερική χρήση" οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να είναι επιστημονική.



Pericles said:


> -είναι λαϊκίστικη: στη γλώσσα του λαού υπάρχει και ο _κορυδαλλός _και η _σιταρήθρα_ (διότι «λαός» δεν είναι μόνο οι γραφικές βοσκοπούλες και ο ψαράς με το τσιμπούκι: και άνθρωποι σαν λ.χ. τα μέλη αυτού του φόρουμ, κι αυτοί λαός είναι), επιλέγεται όμως μόνο η σιταρήθρα.


Ένας λόγος για τη συγκεκριμένη επιλογή ίσως θα μπορούσε να είναι ότι η λέξη κορυδαλλός χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει διάφορα μέλη της οικογένειας alaudidae, ενώ το σιταρήθρα αναφέρεται μόνο στο _Alauda arvensis_ και το κατσουλιέρης μόνο στο _Galerida cristata_. Αυτή είναι μια δική μου υπόθεση, δεν ξέρω τι θα απαντούσαν από την ΕΟΕ αν τους ρωτούσες. Υποθέτω όμως - γνωρίζοντας ότι κι εκείνοι έχουν μόρφωση και δείκτη νοημοσύνης τουλάχιστον ισοδύναμα με τα δικά μου, και ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα νοιάζονται για το θέμα εξίσου ή περισσότερο από εμένα - ότι κάποιο σκεπτικό θα είχαν όταν έκαναν τις επιλογές τους, και εικάζω ότι θα είναι ένα βάσιμο σκεπτικό. Θα άξιζε ίσως να ρωτήσεις τους ίδιους.

Το αν είναι λαϊκίστικη ή όχι είναι κάτι που αξίζει ίσως να το συζητήσουμε και να το ψάξουμε περισσότερο. Κι εγώ προτιμώ το "γύπας" από το "όρνιο" και το "ερωδιός" από το "τσικνιάς", από την άλλη πάλι προτιμώ το "φλαμίνγκο" από το "φοινικόπτερο", αλλά τις προτιμήσεις μου τις βασίζω στο προσωπικό που γλωσσικό αίσθημα, πράγμα που δεν συνιστά και επιχείρημα για να τις βάλω σε ένα εγχειρίδιο ως "καλύτερες". Φυσικά χρησιμοποιώ αυτά που εγώ προτιμώ, όταν μιλώ γι' αυτά τα πλάσματα, κι ας γράφει η ΕΟΕ ό,τι θέλει, αλλά όταν μεταφράζω χρησιμοποιώ τα εγχειρίδια. 

Ξαναλέω πάντως ότι κάποιο σκεπτικό θα είχαν οι άνθρωποι, και μια που δεν το γνωρίζω, δεν μπορώ να επιχειρήσω να το αντικρούσω.


----------



## Aiden23 (Apr 20, 2013)

Η Aorati Melani # 26 με επιπλήττει για τη γ(κ)ρίνια μου. Γιατί; Η ίδια εμφανίζεται ως συνήγορος της Ε.Ο.Ε. και παρ’ όλα αυτά παραδέχεται ότι «κάποιες επιλογές της είναι μάλλον ατυχείς». Και στο # 30, μιλώντας για τη γλωσσική δραστηριότητα της Ε.Ο.Ε., μέσα σε πέντε γραμμές αναφέρει τέσσερις φορές την έκφραση «καλώς ή κακώς» και μια φορά την έκφραση «σωστά ή λάθος». Με άλλα λόγια αμφισβητεί την ορθότητα σχεδόν κάθε τους δράσης. Γιατί τη δική μου κριτική τη χαρακτηρίζει γ(κ)ρίνια;

Για την ορφεοστριτσίδα, την «εμβληματική» όπως τη χαρακτηρίζει ο Περικλής, θα επιμείνω λίγο περισσότερο. Όχι για την ίδια τη συγκεκριμένη λέξη. Κυρίως γιατί η συνύπαρξη των δύο συνθετικών της αποτελεί χαρακτηριστικό δείγμα της χαλαρότητας, της ανευθυνότητας, της προχειρότητας με την οποία εργάστηκαν οι ορνιθολόγοι στην επιλογή ή στη δημιουργία των «νέων» ονομασιών των πτηνών. Πιστεύω ότι ο Nickel, που είναι τόσο ικανός και δημοκρατικός συζητητής, ακόμη κι αν μου καταλογίσει σχολαστικότητα, δεν θα μου καταλογίσει κακή πρόθεση ή εμπάθεια.
Γράφει στο # 31:


> Η ορφεοστριτσίδα είναι ένα «εκπληκτικό» όνομα, επειδή κάνει αυτό το φτιαχτό πάντρεμα ανάμεσα σε μια εύηχη ελληνική λέξη από κυριώνυμο και μια καραλαϊκή και για κάποιους κακόηχη, δημιουργώντας ένα τερατάκι…



Μα πώς να μην είναι τερατάκι, αφού αποτελεί καρπό ενός παρά φύσιν γάμου;



> Αλλά εδώ το πρόβλημα το έχει η υπαρκτή λαϊκή λέξη, η στριτσίδα, όχι η προσθήκη που έκανε η Ε.Ο.Ε.



Ε, όχι κι έτσι. Αν είχε πρόβλημα η «καραλαϊκή» λέξη, γιατί έπρεπε να την πληρώσει ο πανάρχαιος και μελωδικός Ορφέας; Τι έφταιξε; Το μόνο του σφάλμα ήταν ότι περνούσε ανύποπτος παίζοντας τη λύρα του έξω από τα γραφεία της Ε.Ο.Ε., την ώρα που οι εμβριθείς ορνιθολόγοι έψαχναν εναγωνίως γαμπρό για τη στριτσίδα τους.

Το ζήτημα είναι υποκειμενικό, το παραδέχομαι. Εγώ θεωρώ τη συνύπαρξη των δύο συνθετικών (Ορφέας και στριτσίδα) όχι «καταπληκτική» αλλά ατυχέστατη, ακαλαίσθητη και ανιστόρητη. Ο δημιουργός της λέξης αυτής ήταν σίγουρα πολύ τολμηρός, μέχρι θρασύτητος. Αλλά δεν αρκεί η τόλμη για να γίνει κάποιος γλωσσοπλάστης, και μάλιστα σε μια ιστορική γλώσσα, όπως είναι η ελληνική. Αλλοίμονο αν όλες οι γλωσσοπλασίες της ελληνικής γλώσσας, αρχαίας και νέας, γίνονταν μ’ αυτού του είδους τις συνταγές. Αφού όμως η λέξη ενθουσιάζει τον Νickel, προτείνω κι εγώ μερικές με την ίδια γλωσσοπλαστική τεχνική. Θα περιοριστώ μόνο στη μαγειρική: «Σωκρατοχαλβάς», (είναι ο χαλβάς που κατασκεύασε ένας ζαχαροπλάστης ονόματι Σωκράτης). «Σοφοκλοτζατζίκι» (ο σεφ λεγόταν Σοφοκλής). Λουκουλλοπίλαφο (άρεσε πολύ στον Λούκουλλο, αν και δεν είμαι απολύτως βέβαιος γι’ αυτό) κτλ. Είναι διαδικασία εύκολη και πολύ παραγωγική. Δοκιμάστε κι εσείς.
Φοιτητής κάποτε στην Αθήνα είδα στο δρόμο ένα βυτίο που περνούσε να γράφει με μεγάλα γράμματα (ζητώ εκ των προτέρων συγγνώμη): «ΕΚΚΕΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΒΟΘΡΩΝ – Η ΣΑΠΦΩ». Η συνύπαρξη ήταν βέβαια γελοία. Ταυτόχρονα όμως κάτι μέσα μου επαναστάτησε μόλις φαντάστηκα τη γλυκιά ποιήτρια της Λέσβου με εργατική φόρμα και χοντρά γάντια να κρατά τη μάνικα κτλ.
Επιμύθιο: Απαιτείται μια στοιχειώδης ευαισθησία για το γλωσσικό «πάντρεμα» λέξεων ή εκφράσεων. Οι λέξεις της ελληνικής έχουν ιστορία χιλιετιών.


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2013)

Το μενού σου είναι υπέροχο, μόνο που ξέχασες το πινδαρογιουβέτσι, τους αισχυλοντολμάδες και τους λυκουργοκεφτέδες, αλλά πάν' απ' όλα, τους περικλολουκουμάδες!


----------



## Pericles (Apr 20, 2013)

Ο Άιντεν εξέφρασε ακριβώς αυτό που σκέφτομαι κι αισθάνομαι κι εγώ.



nickel said:


> ...αλλά πάν' απ' όλα, τους περικλολουκουμάδες!



Επιφυλάσσομαι!


----------



## Pericles (Apr 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> Η _ορφεοστριτσίδα_ ότι είναι «εκπληκτικό όνομα» επειδή κάνει αυτό το φτιαχτό πάντρεμα ανάμεσα σε μια εύηχη ελληνική λέξη από κυριώνυμο και μια καραλαϊκή και για κάποιους κακόηχη, δημιουργώντας ένα τερατάκι που δύσκολα μπορεί να αποδώσει τον _melodious warbler_ ή να συναγωνιστεί την _υπολαΐδα_. Αλλά εδώ το πρόβλημα το έχει η υπαρκτή λαϊκή λέξη, η _στριτσίδα_, όχι η προσθήκη που έκανε η ΕΟΕ.





Aiden23 said:


> Μα πώς να μην είναι τερατάκι, αφού αποτελεί καρπό ενός παρά φύσιν γάμου;



Λοιπόν, το ξανασκέφτηκα. Φταίει στο ακέραιο η ΕΟΕ που έκανε το προξενιό, και όχι το ασύμβατο των γονέων. Έστω ότι το πουλί του Ορφέα δεν ήταν η στριτσίδα, αλλά ένα με αρχαίο όνομα: ο πελαργός, η αηδών, ο αετός. Και πάλι δε θα λεγόταν ποτέ Ορφεοπελαργός, Ορφε(ο)αηδών, Ορφε(ο)αετός. Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος μηχανισμός στην ελληνική γλώσσα. Το σπίτι του Μήτσου δεν είναι Μητσόσπιτο. Τέτοιες λέξεις (μητσόσπιτο) χρησιμοποιούν καμιά φορά οι παρέες ως εσωτερικά αστεία. Και ο λόγος που είναι αστεία είναι ακριβώς επειδή είναι αντικανονικές!

Τα σκέφτηκα όλα αυτά όταν θυμήθηκα την Μπιγκόβεσπα, τη βέσπα (μηχανάκι) του φίλου που στην παρέα είχε το παρατσούκλι Μπίγκος.


----------



## Resident (Apr 21, 2013)

Pericles said:


> Λοιπόν, το ξανασκέφτηκα. Φταίει στο ακέραιο η ΕΟΕ που έκανε το προξενιό, και όχι το ασύμβατο των γονέων. Έστω ότι το πουλί του Ορφέα δεν ήταν η στριτσίδα, αλλά ένα με αρχαίο όνομα: ο πελαργός, η αηδών, ο αετός. Και πάλι δε θα λεγόταν ποτέ Ορφεοπελαργός, Ορφε(ο)αηδών, Ορφε(ο)αετός. Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος μηχανισμός στην ελληνική γλώσσα. Το σπίτι του Μήτσου δεν είναι Μητσόσπιτο. Τέτοιες λέξεις (μητσόσπιτο) χρησιμοποιούν καμιά φορά οι παρέες ως εσωτερικά αστεία. Και ο λόγος που είναι αστεία είναι ακριβώς επειδή είναι αντικανονικές!
> 
> Τα σκέφτηκα όλα αυτά όταν θυμήθηκα την Μπιγκόβεσπα, τη βέσπα (μηχανάκι) του φίλου που στην παρέα είχε το παρατσούκλι Μπίγκος.



Σχετικά με το πουλί του Ορφέα και τις αντιρρήσεις σου, σου θυμίζω το άλογο του Przewalski. Επίσης, δεν είμαι ορνιθολόγος αλλά γνωρίζω ότι η ΕΟΕ είναι ανοικτή σε όλους είτε για επικοινωνία είτε για εγγραφή ως μέλη. Οι όποιες αντιρρήσεις για την ονοματολογία θα ήταν πιο παραγωγικές αν απευθυνόντουσαν στην ΕΟΕ συνοδευόμενες με την σχετική επιχειρηματολογία. Το ορφεοστριτσίδα και τα υπόλοιπα (λιοστριτσίδα, ωχροστριτσίδα, κιτρινοστριτσίδα, σταχτοστριτσίδα) δεν με απωθούν αισθητικά. Μια χαρά είναι.


----------



## Pericles (Apr 21, 2013)

Resident said:


> σου θυμίζω το άλογο του Przewalski. .


 Δεν το γνωρίζω. Με βοηθάς; 



Resident said:


> Το ορφεοστριτσίδα και τα υπόλοιπα (λιοστριτσίδα, ωχροστριτσίδα, κιτρινοστριτσίδα, σταχτοστριτσίδα) δεν με απωθούν αισθητικά. Μια χαρά είναι.


 Η αισθητική όμως είναι υποκειμενική. Το ότι τα κύρια ονόματα δε γίνονται πρώτα συνθετικά σε σύνθετα αυτής της έννοιας είναι αντικειμενικό. Η λέξη είναι αντιγραμματική. ___________________ Συγγνώμη. Συνηθισμένος από άλλα φόρουμ νόμιζα ότι αν γράψω δεύτερο μήνυμα καπάκι με το πρώτο θα μου τα συγχωνεύσει σε ένα. Δε θέλω να καταχρώμαι το χώρο.



Μωδ says: Συγχώνευση χειροκίνητη εξετελέσθη. Όσο για το χώρο, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, ελεύθερα.


----------



## Resident (Apr 22, 2013)

Pericles said:


> Δεν το γνωρίζω. Με βοηθάς;



Άλογα της Μογγολίας. Είδος προς εξαφάνιση.


----------



## Resident (Apr 22, 2013)

Pericles said:


> Η αισθητική όμως είναι υποκειμενική. Το ότι τα κύρια ονόματα δε γίνονται πρώτα συνθετικά σε σύνθετα αυτής της έννοιας είναι αντικειμενικό. Η λέξη είναι αντιγραμματική.



Δεν συμφωνώ. Ειδκά στα ορυκτά, η χρήση κύριων ονομάτων ή τοπωνύμιων για την δημιουργία ονομάτων είναι συνήθης, π.χ., Θεοφραστίτης, Karrooite και πάει λέγοντας.


----------



## Earion (Apr 22, 2013)

Aiden23 said:


> Εγώ θεωρώ τη συνύπαρξη των δύο συνθετικών (Ορφέας και στριτσίδα) όχι «καταπληκτική» αλλά ατυχέστατη, ακαλαίσθητη και ανιστόρητη. Ο δημιουργός της λέξης αυτής ήταν σίγουρα πολύ τολμηρός, μέχρι θρασύτητος. Αλλά δεν αρκεί η τόλμη για να γίνει κάποιος γλωσσοπλάστης, και μάλιστα σε μια ιστορική γλώσσα, όπως είναι η ελληνική. Αλλοίμονο αν όλες οι γλωσσοπλασίες της ελληνικής γλώσσας, αρχαίας και νέας, γίνονταν μ’ αυτού του είδους τις συνταγές. ... Επιμύθιο: Απαιτείται μια στοιχειώδης ευαισθησία για το γλωσσικό «πάντρεμα» λέξεων ή εκφράσεων. Οι λέξεις της ελληνικής έχουν ιστορία χιλιετιών.



Βλέπω πως γενικεύετε και δεν έχετε δίκιο. Θα σας θυμίσω μόνο τη φανουρόπιτα, τη βασιλόπιτα, τη Φιλιππούπολη, την Αλεξανδρούπολη, και εντελώς πρόχειρα το Γιαννοχώρι. Με φιλοπαίγμονα διάθεση θα σας παραπέμψω στο (δικό μου) Νικόκαστρο, που, αν δεν είχε εσωτερική λογική βασισμένη στη γλώσσα, δεν θα λειτουργούσε ως πάσα για να σημειώσει ο Θέμης το εξαιρετικά θεαματικό του γκολ με ανάποδο ψαλίδι.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 22, 2013)

Και τι να πει η μπουκαμβίλια, η φούξια, η καμέλια... :):)
Ναι, καταλαβαίνω ότι εκείνο που ξενίζει είναι η ένωση ενός κύριου ονόματος με ένα εντελώς άσχετο ουσιαστικό, και όχι απλώς η πρόσθεση μιας κατάληξης. Ούτε και προτίθεμαι να υπερασπιστώ την Ορφεο...αυτή, που για να την προφέρω χρειάστηκε να τη διαβάσω τρεις φορές. Απλώς θα ενώσω τη φωνή μου με των συλΛεξιλόγων στην παράκληση να μη γενικεύουμε με τόση αυστηρότητα. ;)


----------



## Marinos (Apr 22, 2013)

Resident said:


> Άλογα της Μογγολίας. Είδος προς εξαφάνιση.



Ήξερα τον Πρζεβάλσκι, το άλογό του, ότι ήταν ο πρώτος Ευρωπαίος που είδε τη λίμνη Λοπ Νορ (σήμερα εξαφανισμένη...)· αυτό που δεν ήξερα, είναι ο αστικός μύθος ότι ήταν λέει κρυφός πατέρας του Στάλιν (a.k.a. Σταύρος Παπαδόπουλος).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2013)

Απορία. Εκείνο το ζ του Πρζεβάλσκι προφέρεται;


----------



## Marinos (Apr 22, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Απορία. Εκείνο το ζ του Πρζεβάλσκι προφέρεται;



[prʐɛˈvalʲskʲi] λέει, στα ρωσικά όμως. Στα πολωνικά δεν ξέρω.

edit: Πshεβάλσκι, αν κρίνω από αυτό ή αυτό.


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2013)

Marinos said:


> [prʐɛˈvalʲskʲi] λέει, στα ρωσικά όμως. Στα πολωνικά δεν ξέρω.
> 
> edit: Πshεβάλσκι, αν κρίνω από αυτό ή αυτό.



Przewalski's horse (pronounced: /ʃɨˈvælski/ shə-VAL-skee or /zɨˈvɑːlski/ zə-VAHL-skee; Polish: [pʂɛˈvalski]; _Equus ferus przewalskii_, Mongolian: Тахь, Takhi) or Dzungarian horse, is a rare and endangered subspecies of wild horse (_Equus ferus_) native to the steppes of central Asia, specifically Mongolia.

Επίσης: 
Przevalski's Parrotbill or Rusty-throated Parrotbill (_Paradoxornis przewalskii_)
Przewalski's Finch or Przevalski's Finch (_Urocynchramus pylzowi_)
Przevalski's Partridge or Rusty-necklaced Partridge (_Alectoris magna_)
Przevalski's Redstart (_Phoenicurus alaschanicus_)
Przewalski's gazelle (_Procapra przewalskii_)
Przewalski's gerbil (_Brachiones przewalskii_)
Przewalski's steppe lemming (_Eolagurus przewalskii_)
Przewalski's golden ray (_Ligularia przewalskii_)
Thorold's deer (_Cervus albirostris_, The former genus however, is named after Przhevalsky [_Przewalskium_] and the species name [_albirostris]_ come from the Latin words _albus_ [white] and _rostrum_ [snout], referring to the white muzzle and lips.)

 Πʃεβαλσκιάδα.


----------



## Resident (Apr 22, 2013)

daeman said:


> Przewalski's horse (pronounced: /ʃɨˈvælski/ shə-VAL-skee or /zɨˈvɑːlski/ zə-VAHL-skee; Polish: [pʂɛˈvalski]; _Equus ferus przewalskii_, Mongolian: Тахь, Takhi) or Dzungarian horse, is a rare and endangered subspecies of wild horse (_Equus ferus_) native to the steppes of central Asia, specifically Mongolia.
> 
> Επίσης:
> Przevalski's Parrotbill or Rusty-throated Parrotbill (_Paradoxornis przewalskii_)
> ...



Τελικά δεν άφησε ζώο που να μην του δώσει το όνομα του .


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2013)

Resident said:


> Τελικά δεν άφησε ζώο που να μην του δώσει το όνομα του .






> Przhevalsky is commemorated by the plant genus _Przewalskia (Solanaceae) Maxim_. His name is eponymic with more than 80 plant species as well.



Δεν πάει πίσω στα φυτά!


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2013)

Resident said:


> Τελικά δεν άφησε ζώο που να μην του δώσει το όνομα του .





nickel said:


> Δεν πάει πίσω στα φυτά!



_Przewalskiornis imperialisticus rapacius_.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 22, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ναι, καταλαβαίνω ότι εκείνο που ξενίζει είναι η ένωση ενός κύριου ονόματος με ένα εντελώς άσχετο ουσιαστικό, και όχι απλώς η πρόσθεση μιας κατάληξης.


Κι εγώ το καταλαβαίνω, και νομίζω ότι τα παραδείγματα που δόθηκαν δεν αφορούν αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις. Ειδικά στην περίπτωση του Πρζεβάλσκι ή όπως-αλλιώς-τονε-λένε, αυτός ήταν που ανακάλυψε το έρμο το άλογο, έχει μια διαφορά.

Αλήθεια ξέρει κανείς γιατί την είπαν έτσι, την ορφεοστριτσίδα; Τι σχέση (υποτίθεται ότι) έχει με τον Ορφέα; Αν αναφέρθηκε ήδη και μου ξέφυγε, συμπαθάτε με.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αλήθεια ξέρει κανείς γιατί την είπαν έτσι, την ορφεοστριτσίδα; Τι σχέση (υποτίθεται ότι) έχει με τον Ορφέα; Αν αναφέρθηκε ήδη και μου ξέφυγε, συμπαθάτε με.



Δεν αναφέρθηκε, αλλά υποθέτω ότι ήθελαν να μεταφέρουν το _melodious_ της αγγλικής ονομασίας (_melodious warbler_) και όχι το _polyglotta_ της λατινικής.


----------



## cougr (Apr 22, 2013)

Δεν θα πρέπει να συγχέεται λοιπόν με το Orphean Warbler, όπως θα υπέθετε κανείς.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2013)

cougr said:


> Δεν θα πρέπει να συγχέεται λοιπόν με το Orphean Warbler, όπως θα υπέθετε κανείς.



Πολύ ωραίο! Ένα μπερδεματάκι το έχουν κάνει. Τα δυο πουλιά συναντώνται σε επίπεδο τάξης (order), στα στρουθιόμορφα.
Και αυτός ο Ορφέας γίνεται *δενδροτσιροβάκος*! (_Sylvia hortensis_)
http://www.ornithologiki.gr/page_cn.php?tID=1637&aID=665
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orphean_Warbler


----------



## Pericles (Apr 22, 2013)

Δε βλέπω πού κολλάει το άλογο του Πρζεβάλσκι με την Ορφεοστριτσίδα. Αν το έλεγαν Πρζεβαλσκάλογο ή Πρζεβάλσκιππο (ή ίσως Πρζεβάλσχιππο, για να σεβαστούμε και τη δασεία), να το συζητάγαμε.

Η Φιλιππούπολη και η βασιλόπιττα είναι πιο έγκυρα αντεπιχειρήματα. Αλλά και πάλι:

α) Υπάρχουν πολλά τοπωνύμια που αποτελούν *νόθα* σύνθετα από ανθρωπωνύμιο (συνήθως το όνομα κάποιου υπαρκτού ή μυθικού ιδρυτή) + το είδος του τόπου (πόλη, νησί): _Κωνσταντίνου πόλις, Φιλίπππου πόλις, Αλεξάνδρου πόλις_, και πολλά παρόμοια, και _Πέλοπος νήσος_ (που δεν ξέρω αν έχει άλλο ανάλογο). Νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να μιλάμε για μια αρκετά εξειδικευμένη και κλειστή ομάδα, που δε μας επιτρέπει να αμφισβητήσουμε ότι «*το σπίτι του Μήτσου δε λέγεται Μητσόσπιτο*».

β) Για τη βασιλόπιττα και τη φανουρόπιττα, αν ισχυριστώ κατ' ανάλογο τρόπο ότι αποτελούν την εξειδικευμένη και κλειστή κατηγορία εδεσμάτων που σχετίζονται με θρησκευτικά εξωεκκλησιαστικά έθιμα και που αφιερώνονται σε κάποιον άγιο, ομολογώ πως θα φανεί ότι το τραβάω από τα μαλλιά. Αντ' αυτού περιορίζομαι να πω ότι, ως φυσικός ομιλητής της Ελληνικής, το σπίτι του Μήτσου δε μου πάει να το πω Μητσόσπιτο. Ούτε τη χελώνα του Χέρμαν (testudo Hermanni- η κοινή στεριανή χελώνα που συναντάμε συνήθως στην Ελλάδα στους αγρούς) Χερμανοχελώνα. Υπάρχει η κουκουβάγια της Αθηνάς, γλαυξ η Αθηνά, αλλά Αθηνόγλαυκα ή Αθηνοκουκουβάγια δε θα τη λέγαμε. Και γενικώς υπάρχουν στις επιστήμες ένα σωρό πράγματα που λέγονται «το χ του Ψ» (όπου Ψ = ανθρωπωνύμιο) και δεν τα κάνουμε μονολεκτικά σύνθετα. Άρα, ούτε και τη στριτσίδα που έχει τις ιδιότητες του Ορφέως στέκει να την πούμε Ορφεοστριτσίδα, ή έστω Ορφεοϋπολαΐδα, και τούτο για λόγους όχι αισθητικούς* (η Ορφεοϋπολαΐς δεν είναι και πολύ καλύτερη!!) αλλά ετυμολογικούς. 

Αν βέβαια επιμένετε τόσο πολύ ότι η βασιλόπιττα αναιρεί τον κανόνα του μη Μητσόσπιτου, να πάω πάσο.

__________________________________________
*Και αισθητικώς έχω σοβαρότατες αντιρρήσεις προς την Ορνιθολογική, αλλά δεν μπορώ να επιχειρηματολογήσω στη βάση του «δε μ' αρέσει». Άμα του αλλουνού του αρέσει, δε μου πίπτει λόγος.


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2013)

...
Άμα θέλει κανείς να λεξι*ππ*λάσει αναλόγως, έχουμε κατάλληλο νήμα: *Λεξιπλασίες: Ιππολογισμοί*.
Εκεί να δω πώς θα αιτιολογήσουμε τον ψευάλσκιππο (σύμφωνα με την προφορά του). Εμένα πάντως με προκαλεί να του χώσω ένα δέλτα εμβόλιμο και να γίνει πθευδόθ ή να το απλοποιήσω σε ψευάλογο κατά το ψωράλογο. Ωραία ιδέα αυτή για τη δασεία. Αυτήν λοιπόν σεβαστήκαμε στον χίππη. ;)

Δίκιο έχεις, εδώ (θα 'πρεπε να) μιλάμε μόνο για πτηνά (πετούμενα ή όχι), αν και πίσω έχει ο ίππος τα φτερά, στον ιππουργίτη, μια που πιάσαμε τα μιξογενή.

Και καλωσόρισμα, Περικλή, δεν θυμάμαι να σου έχω πει. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 22, 2013)

Τώρα που ανέφερες την (φανταστική) "αθηνόγλαυκα" θυμήθηκα την _Tyto alba _(barn owl), που στον προηγούμενο οδηγό πεδίου την έλεγαν _πεπλόγλαυκα_, και ομολογώ πως όταν με ρωτούσε το παιδάκι μου "αυτό πώς το λένε" δεν πήγαινε η γλώσσα μου να πω τέτοιο γλωσσοδέτη.
Στον νέο οδηγό πεδίου την λένε Τυτώ - Ανθρωποπούλι στον τίτλο του λήμματος, ενώ μέσα στο κείμενο του λήμματος αναφέρεται και το Χαροπούλι. 

Εγώ να πω την αλήθεια, δεν ξέρω τι θα επέλεγα. Το Τυτώ είναι σύντομο και εύηχο, αλλά μου ακούγεται κάπως, τι να πω, παρωχημένο. Είμαι σίγουρη πως οι αρχαιολάτρες της παρέας θα το λατρέψουν, εγώ πάλι νιώθω αρκετά παραξενα χρησιμοποιώντας πανάρχαιες ονομασίες με πανάρχαια γραμματική μορφή (αυτό το -ώ πιο πολύ σε Σαπφώ και σε Ερατώ μου κάνει παρά σε Φιλιώ και σε Μαντώ, δεν βρίσκετε; ) ως "κοινές" ονομασίες ενός πουλιού. Τι στην ευχή, στο χωριό άμα δουν ένα τέτοιο "τυτώ" θα πούνε; Το Ανθρωποπούλι πάλι είναι λίγο μακρυνάρι, θα ήθελα κάτι πιο συμμαζεμένο και πιο εύηχο (θέμα γούστου αυτό βέβαια), αναρωτιέμαι πού το κατέγραψαν - απ' το μυαλό τους πάντως δεν θα το έβγαλαν. Το Χαροπούλι πάλι είναι λίγο θρίλερ και με απωθεί ελαφρώς.

Όπως βλέπετε, κι εγώ έχω τις αντιρρήσεις και τους προβληματισμούς μου για τις κοινές ονομασίες που έχει επιλέξει η ΕΟΕ, έχω και τα γούστα και τις προτιμήσεις μου. Αλλά να, για να κάνω πραγματική κριτική, θα ήθελα να έχω κάνει και πραγματική έρευνα πρώτα, να έχω και πραγματικές προτάσεις. (Αυτό που κάνουμε εδώ είναι ψιλοκουβέντα, αποσπασματικό και χωρίς σοβαρή τεκμηρίωση.) Γι' αυτό βολεύομαι με ό,τι έχουν κάνει εκείνοι, τους είμαι ειλικρινά ευγνώμων, και κοιτάζω όποτε μπορώ να βάζω κι εγώ κάνα λιθαράκι στο οικοδόμημα (όπως τότε με τους πιγκουίνους, π.χ.), ελπίζοντας να μην εκβαρβαρίσουμε υπερβολικά τη γλώσσα. ;)

Φυσικά δεν πιστεύω ότι οφείλουν όλοι να μοιραστούν τη δική μου οπτική, καθένας έχει την άποψή του και καλό είναι να πέφτουν όλες στο τραπέζι. :)


----------



## Aiden23 (Apr 22, 2013)

Δεν θα ασχοληθώ με τα απειλούμενα άλογα της Μογγολίας, αρκετά γράφτηκαν ήδη και αρκετές πληροφορίες υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο. Θα ξαναγυρίσω στο βασικό θέμα μας. Πολλοί από τους συζητητές αναρωτιούνται με ποια κριτήρια γίνεται η επιλογή μίας μόνο από τις πολλές λαϊκές ονομασίες κάθε πτηνού, η οποία στη συνέχεια ανακηρύσσεται «κοινή». Για παράδειγμα η Aorati Melani στο # 34:


> Ξαναλέω πάντως ότι κάποιο σκεπτικό θα είχαν οι άνθρωποι, και μια που δεν το γνωρίζω, δεν μπορώ να επιχειρήσω να το αντικρούσω.


Εγώ βρήκα μια ένδειξη και σας την παρουσιάζω. Αναφέρεται στο πασίγνωστο χελιδόνι (Hirundo rustica) που ανήκει στην οικογένεια Χελιδονίδαι (Hirundidae) και στο πετροχελίδονο (Apus αpus) που ανήκει στην οικογένεια Αποδίδαι (Apodidae). Εξωτερικά μοιάζουν πολύ, γι’ αυτό και ο λαός τους έδωσε παραπλήσια ονόματα.
Στο εναρκτήριο άρθρο αυτού του ιστότοπου (# 1), στην πρώτη πρόταση, αναφέρθηκα στο βιβλίο της Ε.Ο.Ε. «Όλα τα πουλιά της Ελλάδας». Γράφουν λοιπόν εκεί οι ορνιθολόγοι:
«Σταχτάρα: το γνωστό πετροχελίδονο των παραδόσεων και των δημοτικών τραγουδιών. Ωστόσο είναι προτιμότερο να την λέμε “σταχτάρα”, για να μη δημιουργείται σύγχυση με τα πραγματικά χελιδόνια, τα οποία της μοιάζουν εξωτερικά, αλλά δεν συγγενεύουν καθόλου με τη σταχτάρα».
Θαυμάστε λογική! Ώστε «για να μη δημιουργείται σύγχυση». Για να μη μπερδεύονται ποιοι; Η αγράμματη γιαγιά μου και όλοι οι άνθρωποι του λαού; Αυτοί πάντα θα μπερδεύονται και δεν τους νοιάζει καθόλου. Μήπως οι ορνιθολόγοι; Μα καλά, δεν έχουν πτυχία; Κι ένα πουλί που πετά 50 ή 100 μέτρα μακριά σου (γιατί βέβαια δεν είναι κότα), από το όνομα θα το ξεχωρίσεις; Μήπως πρέπει να τους κρεμάσουμε και πινακίδες για να διευκολύνουμε τους ορνιθολόγους στην ταύτιση;
Παραδέχονται ότι το πετροχελίδονο είναι γνωστό σε όλους, αναφέρεται στις παραδόσεις και στα δημοτικά τραγούδια. Δεν μπορούν όμως να το ξεχωρίσουν από το χελιδόνι, γι’ αυτό και το βάφτισαν «σταχτάρα». Το Microsoft Wοrd αγνοεί τη λέξη και την κοκκινίζει, ενώ γνωρίζει το πετροχελίδονο. Ωστόσο αυτοί θέλουν να μας την επιβάλουν, γιατί, όπως λένε, τους εξυπηρετεί. Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό θα έπρεπε να αλλάξουμε και το όνομα της στρουθοκαμήλου, «για να μη δημιουργείται σύγχυση» με την πραγματική καμήλα, του ιπποπόταμου για να μην τον μπερδεύουν με το πραγματικό άλογο, του σκυλόψαρου για να μη νομίσουν ότι πρόκειται για το σκύλο της γειτόνισσας κτλ. Αυτά είναι τα σοβαρά κριτήρια της ονοματοθεσίας τους;
Earion # 43


> Βλέπω πως γενικεύετε και δεν έχετε δίκιο. Θα σας θυμίσω μόνο τη φανουρόπιτα, τη βασιλόπιτα, τη Φιλιππούπολη, την Αλεξανδρούπολη, και εντελώς πρόχειρα το Γιαννοχώρι


Τις λέξεις φανουρόπιτα, βασιλόπιτα, κτλ. τις έφτιαξε ο λαός και τις αποδέχομαι ανεπιφύλακτα. Η ορφεοστριτσίδα όμως κατασκευάστηκε in vitro, εν ψυχρώ, μέσα στα γραφεία της E.O.E., από επιστήμονες ορνιθολόγους. Δεν έχει το ελαφρυντικό της λαϊκής προέλευσης.
Δεν είπα ότι δεν επιτρέπεται το πρώτο συνθετικό να είναι κύριο όνομα. Χαρακτήρισα τη σύνθεση ακαλαίσθητη, όχι γραμματικώς λανθασμένη. Υπάρχουν όμως κάποιες οριακές περιπτώσεις τέτοιας σύνθεσης. Ο Περικλής διατύπωσε την άποψη κι αυτός σου απαντά στο # 56.
Διαφωνείς για το ότι απαιτείται στοιχειώδης ευαισθησία στη δημιουργία νέων συνθέτων και γενικά νέων λέξεων;
Με την ευκαιρία να πω κάτι για τον προβληματισμό του Εαρίωνα στο # 28: 


> Το χέρι τρέμει … Ο πυρετός… Ξεχάστηκα πολύ,
> ασάλευτο ένα μαραμπού στην όχθη να κοιτάζω.
> Εννοείτε ότι θα βάζατε στη θέση του μαραμπού τον λεπτόπτιλο τον βαλαντιοφόρο; Και ότι αυτό θα είναι ποίηση; Μήπως παρασύρεστε;


Εκτιμώ το ενδιαφέρον σου για τη λογοτεχνία, δεν συμμερίζομαι όμως την ανησυχία σου μήπως οι αρχαίες ή αρχαιοπρεπείς ονομασίες εισβάλουν στην ποίηση και αναστατώσουν την έξοχη στιχουργία του Καββαδία. Ας πειραματιστούμε:
«…ασάλευτο ένα λεπτόπτιλο βαλαντιοφόρο (:μαραμπού) στην όχθη να κοιτάζω».
Δεν νομίζω πως θα δούμε τέτοια εκτρώματα, γιατί η λογοτεχνία που έχει εκδοθεί είναι κατοχυρωμένη. Αλλού βρίσκονται τα ξέφραγα αμπέλια. Ένα απ’ αυτά είναι και η ονοματολογία των πτηνών.
Σε δυο βδομάδες θα γιορτάσουμε το ελληνικό Πάσχα. Για φαντάσου όταν θα έχεις πιεί τα ποτηράκια σου, θα ψήνεται ο οβελίας και θα παίζει το κλαρίνο καλαματιανό, ν’ ακούσεις από το λαϊκό τραγουδιστή το πασίγνωστο τραγούδι:
«Μου παρήγγειλε τ’ αηδόνι με τη σταχτάρα (βλέπε παραπάνω)
να του πλέξω τη φωλιά του με τα χρυσοκούκουλά του».
Ελπίζω να μην το ακούσουμε κι αυτό, με τη φόρα που έχει πάρει η Ε.Ο.Ε.
Συμπαθώ τον Καββαδία και το συγκεκριμένο ποίημα. Αλλά θα σταματούσα κι εγώ στο σημείο που σταμάτησες, και δεν θα μετέφερα στην παρέα της Λεξιλογίας τον μελαγχολικό αυτοχαρακτηρισμό των δύο επόμενων (και τελευταίων) στίχων.
Ο Περικλής στο # 56, υποσημείωση, γράφει:


> Και αισθητικώς έχω σοβαρότατες αντιρρήσεις προς την Ορνιθολογική, αλλά δεν μπορώ να επιχειρηματολογήσω στη βάση του “δε μ’ αρέσει”. Άμα του αλλουνού του αρέσει, δεν μου πίπτει λόγος.


Αν οι ορνιθολόγοι επέλεγαν ή κατασκεύαζαν τις ονομασίες αυτές για να τις χρησιμοποιούν στο σπίτι με την οικογένειά τους ή στο καφενείο με τους φίλους τους, θα συμφωνούσα κι εγώ. Εδώ όμως πρόκειται για καθιέρωση ονοματολογίας, άρα για δημόσιο λόγο. Όλους μάς ενδιαφέρει η αισθητική των λέξεων, γιατί θα έρθει μια στιγμή να τις χρησιμοποιήσουμε κι εμείς και τα παιδιά μας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 22, 2013)

Ναι, η σταχτάρα είναι ένα καλό παράδειγμα. Προσωπικά μου αρέσει το συγκεκριμένο όνομα, και βρίσκω σωστό και το σκεπτικό. Απόψεις είναι αυτές.

Όσον αφορά την καθιέρωση πάντως, δεν νομίζω πως συντρέχει λόγος ανησυχίας. Η χρήση είναι που θα καθιερώσει ή όχι τα ονόματα, και σίγουρα μπορούμε να εμπιστευτούμε τους χρήστες της γλώσσας ότι θα κάνουν το καλύτερο δυνατό για τους ίδιους, που είναι και το ζητούμενο, τελικά. 

Η γιαγιά σου πάντα θα λέει πετροχελίδονο ώσπου να πεθάνει. Εγώ στο παιδί μου θα πω σταχτάρα και πετροχελίδονο. Εσύ στο παιδί σου θα πεις μόνο πετροχελίδονο. Κάποιος άλλος θα πει στο παιδί του μόνο σταχτάρα. Μεγαλώνοντας τα παιδιά θα ακούσουν και τα δύο, από διάφορους ανθρώπους. Θα χρησιμοποιήσουν περισσότερο αυτό που "τους κάθεται καλύτερα στη γλώσσα", είτε το πιο εύηχο (υποκειμενικά πάντα) είτε αυτό που πάντα έλεγε η γιαγιά τους / ο μπαμπάς τους / η μαμά τους / ο δάσκαλος. Μπορεί και να επικρατήσει η σταχτάρα, μπορεί και όχι. Εσύ κι εγώ μπορούμε μόνο να προωθήσουμε όσο μπορούμε την ονομασία της προτίμησής μας, με τόσο μεγαλύτερη ενέργεια όση είναι και η σημασία του ζητήματος για τον καθένα μας. 

Και αυτό κάνουμε ήδη, άλλωστε, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Earion (Apr 22, 2013)

Ελάτε τώρα, αγαπητέ Περικλή, μη με παρασύρετε σε μια συζήτηση όπου εγώ θα σας φέρνω παραδείγματα κι εσείς θα τα αναιρείτε, γιατί θα καταστρέψουμε μια ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση. Για να σας αποστομώσω (αστειεύομαι έτσι;) θα σας πω ότι ψάχνοντας στο Διαδίκτυο και γιαννόσπιτο βρήκα, και γιωργόσπιτο, και νικόσπιτο, και παναγιωτόσπιτο, ακόμα και βαγγελόσπιτο, και βεβαίως το αγαπημένο σας μητσόσπιτο! Όχι, δεν θα τα επικαλεστώ, γιατί θα μου πείτε ότι όλα τους είναι αστεϊσμοί που γίνονται στο Φέισμπουκ. Είδατε όμως ότι τα σηκώνει η γλώσσα; Σ’ αυτό ακριβώς επιδιώκω να σας επιστήσω την προσοχή: στις αφάνταστες συνθετικές δυνατότητες της ελληνικής. Και *Δημαρόγγονα *μπορεί να φτιάξει, και *βενιζελόμουτρο*, ακριβώς όπως η αρχαία έφτιαχνε *Διονυσιόδωρο *και *Αθηνογένη*, όλα πάνω στο πρότυπο του «ο Χ του Ψ». Εγώ θα δεχτώ ότι το «μητσόσπιτο» δεν είναι διαδεδομένο, μάλλον επειδή το σπίτι του Μήτσου συνηθέστερα το λέμε «το Μητσέικο»· και τα υπόλοιπα στο Φέισμπουκ να δεχτώ ότι είναι καλαμπούρια. Αλλά κι εσείς μην αρνηθείτε ότι στα ελληνικά μπορεί άνετα να γίνει σύνθεση ουσιαστικού με πρώτο συνθετικό κύριο όνομα.

Τώρα για την ουσία της συζήτησης: Σπαταλήσαμε αρκετό χρόνο και χώρο για να καταλήξουμε σε αυτά που έπρεπε από τη αρχή και γρήγορα να συμφωνήσουμε, αυτά δηλαδή που επιγραμματικά σημειώνει ο Nickel στο #31. Η επίσημη και καθαρά επιστημονική ονοματολογία είναι η λατινική· η ελληνική γλώσσα έχει τη δυνατότητα (αξιοθαύμαστη) να τα εξελληνίσει. Αλλά και αυτή η ονοματολογία (ο Πανδίων ο αλιάετος, η Στεάτορνις η καρίπειος) είναι για τη χρήση αποκλειστικά και μόνο των επιστημόνων, αφού είναι προφανές ότι δεν μπορεί να προορίζεται για κάτι άλλο. Βεβαίως και περιέχει ονομασίες ευρύτερα γνωστές και χρησιμοποιούμενες, όπως ο κορυδαλλός και ο ερωδιός· αυτά τα χρησιμοποιούν όσοι έχουν πάει σχολείο και είναι μάλλον κάτοικοι των αστικών κέντρων. Στην ύπαιθρο, οι φορείς του λαϊκού πολιτισμού (ή ό,τι τέλος πάντων έχει απομείνει από αυτόν σήμερα) γνωρίζουν και χρησιμοποιούν πολλές και διάφορες ονομασίες με κατά τόπους παραλλαγές. Σημειωτέον --και αυτό δεν είδα να το τονίζει κανείς-- *η λαϊκή ονοματολογία δεν είναι πλήρης*. *Δεν* ονοματίζει όλα τα είδη. Ο χωρικός *δεν* ενδιαφέρεται να δώσει ονόματα σε είδη που δεν του είναι χρήσιμα με τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπο. Άρα, από τη στιγμή που οι ορνιθολόγοι εξετάζουν και κατηγοριοποιούν εξαντλητικά την ελληνική ορνιθοπανίδα, σημειώνονται κενά στη λαϊκή ονοματολογία, τα οποία ζητούν πλήρωση. Επιπλέον, λάβετε υπόψη σας και μιαν άλλη κοινωνική διάσταση: μέχρι κάποια περίοδο, ας πούμε χοντρικά μέχρι πριν από μια τριακονταετία, δεν είχε αναπτυχθεί το ενδιαφέρον για παρατήρηση της φύσης, η ενασχόληση με περιβαλλοντικές δραστηριότητες, η αντίληψη περί οικολογίας και τα παρόμοια. Αυτά είναι απόρροια της ανόδου του βιοτικού και του μορφωτικού επιπέδου των αστικών στρωμάτων. Εκεί λοιπόν, από τη στιγμή που άρχισε να υπάρχει κόσμος που ενδιαφερόταν ερασιτεχνικά (εσείς πέστε το τουριστικά) για το περιβάλλον, έγινε αισθητό το κενό. Αυτό ακριβώς το ενδιάμεσο κενό ήρθε να γεμίσει η Ορνιθολογική. Τα χαρακτηριστικά του πληθυσμού στον οποίο απευθύνεται είναι: κάτοικοι μάλλον των αστικών περιοχών, με μορφωτικό επίπεδο μάλλον υψηλό, ηλικία μάλλον μικρή, και κοινωνικοοικονομικό επίπεδο μάλλον ανώτερο. Μη μου πείτε ότι θα μιλούσατε σ’ αυτό το κοινό για την υπολαΐδα, όση ποίηση κι αν περιέχουν οι ήχοι της. Το ζητούμενο ήταν να μπει μια τάξη (είδατε τι μπέρδεμα δημιουργεί ο κορυδαλλός που δηλώνει ολόκληρη οικογένεια;), να επιλεγεί κάτι που να μη δημιουργεί σύγχυση, και υποθέτω ότι θα λειτούργησαν κι άλλα κριτήρια που δεν τα ξέρω. Ήταν όλες οι επιλογές επιτυχείς; Ασφαλώς όχι. Ανθρώπινο δημιούργημα είναι. Αλλά ο καθένας βλέπει διαφορετικά σφάλματα. Για παράδειγμα, αυτό που εσείς σημειώσατε φευγαλέα, ότι οι Φαλακροκορακίδαι, οι Ερωδιίδαι, οι Δρυοκολαπτίδαι γράφτηκαν με αι, για τα δικά μου γούστα είναι ανεπίτρεπτη υποχώρηση. Για το άλλο, ότι ως προς τον αριθμό συλλαβών των νεολογικών σύνθετων, φτάνουν πολύ συχνά τις 6, τις 7, κάποτε και τις 8, όπως π.χ. στη λέξη: «μαυροπεριστερόκοτα», έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο, θα έπρεπε να αποφευχθεί. Όπως θα έπρεπε να αποφευχθεί και η παπιόπαπια ή όπως τη λένε τέλος πάντων. Αλλά από εκεί ώς το να απορρίψουμε τη σιταρήθρα και τον καρβουνιάρη, το βρίσκω μεγάλο άλμα.

Δεν σας αρέσει αυτό το σμήνος οι υπέροχες λαϊκές ονομασίες που μας αναφέρατε:
Ένιωσα ότι η γλώσσα μου απειλείται από ένα σμήνος αρπακτικών, που όλα εξορμούν από τους καταλόγους της Ε.Ο.Ε: τσικνιάδες, καπακλήδες, κιρκίρια, σαρσέλες, φερεντίνια, γκισάρια, τσίφτες και τσιφτάδες, σαΐνια και διπλοσάινα, καλαμοκανάδες, τουρλίδες, κατσουλιέρηδες, χουχουριστές, γαϊδουροκεφαλάδες, καρατζάδες, καλιακούδες, ασπροκώλες και ασπροκωλίνες, χαβαρόνια, τσαρτσάρες, στριτσίδες, τσιροβάκοι, βλάχοι και σκουρόβλαχοι.

Τι κρίμα! Εμένα μ’ αρέσει. Κι όχι μόνο αυτά, έχει κι άλλα. Κάποιο περασμένο Πάσχα έκανα διακοπές στη λίμνη Κερκίνη και ενθουσιάστηκα με ό,τι είδα, και πάνω απ’ όλα από τη *χουλιαρομύτα *και το *στριφοβουτηχτάρι*! Γιατί μου τα παραλείψατε;


Υ. Γ. Τον σκορδαλό το πουλί τον ξέρει καλά ο Δαεμάνος· εγώ μέχρι τώρα ήξερα μόνο αυτόν εδώ:





 


Υ.Γ. 2. Περικλή και Aiden, εκ των υστέρων αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι σας μπερδεύω και σας απαντώ σαν να είσαστε ένας. Συγγνώμη, δεν με παρεξηγείτε, έτσι; Και παρέλειψα να σας καλωσορίσω. Καλώς ήρθατε λοιπόν. Εδώ θα βρείτε ανθρώπους που νοιάζονται, όπως κι εσείς, για τη γλώσσα.

Υ.Γ. 3. Ως προς τα της ποίησης, απαντώ με συντομία ότι υπάρχει χώρος στην ποίηση και για το μαραμπού και για τον λεπτόπτιλο (δεν ξέρω αν χωράει και το βαλαντιοφόρος!). Ένας Εμπειρίκος, φερειπείν, θα μπορούσε να τον είχε βάλει δίπλα στον αίγαγρο.


----------



## Aiden23 (Apr 23, 2013)

Αυτό το thread δέχτηκε πάνω από 5.000 επισκέψεις σε διάστημα λιγότερο από δέκα μήνες, και μάλιστα για ένα θέμα τόσο εξειδικευμένο, όπως είναι η ονοματολογία των πτηνών, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει έντονο ενδιαφέρον, ότι οι Νεοέλληνες νοιάζονται όχι μόνο για τα συγκεκριμένα ονόματα, αλλά και γενικότερα για τη γλώσσα τους. Γι’ αυτό δυσκολεύομαι να εξηγήσω την κραυγαλέα απουσία των Ορνιθολόγων της Ε.Ο.Ε. Φαίνεται πως έχουν πάρα πολλή δουλειά και δεν τους μένει καθόλου χρόνος. Ή μήπως μας βλέπουν αφ’ υψηλού με το χαμόγελο του σοφού προς τους ασόφους (όσοι απ’ αυτούς μας παρακολουθούν) οικτίροντας την αμάθειά μας, διασκεδάζοντας με τους αφελείς προβληματισμούς μας και στοιχηματίζοντας μεταξύ τους για το ποιο θα είναι το επόμενο σφάλμα μας;
Ορισμένοι από τους συζητητές (π.χ. ο Daeman, η Aorati Melani, ο Nickel και πρόσφατα ο Earion) υπερασπίστηκαν με θέρμη ορισμένες ή όλες τις θέσεις της Ε.Ο.Ε., και οι απόψεις τους είναι σεβαστές, όπως πρέπει να γίνεται σε κάθε δημοκρατικό διάλογο. Οι ίδιοι όμως δηλώνουν ότι δεν εκπροσωπούν την Ε.Ο.Ε. Γι’ αυτό και κάθε τόσο πιθανολογούμε όλοι κι αναρωτιόμαστε: Γιατί άραγε διάλεξαν αυτή την ονομασία, γιατί κατάργησαν την άλλη, με ποιο σκεπτικό δημιούργησαν μια νέα, ποια σχέση έχει ο Ορφέας με τη στριτσίδα και τους υποχρέωσαν να συγκατοικήσουν, και άλλα διάφορα. Ποιος, γιατί, πώς, πότε. Σαν αστυνομικό μυθιστόρημα.
Ο Κώστας Παπακωνσταντίνου (# 14 από την Αόρατη Μελάνη) έγραφε στις 11 Ιουλίου 2012):


> Οφείλουμε κάποια στιγμή να κάνουμε μια συνολική ανασκόπηση της ιστορίας της ελληνικής ονοματολογία πουλιών.


Συμπληρώθηκαν ήδη εννιά μήνες, μπήκαμε στον δέκατο, αλλά η ανασκόπηση δεν εμφανίστηκε. Είναι προφανές ότι υπάρχει σοβαρή δυστοκία. Άντε, καλή λευτεριά. Ελπίζω πάντως να μην έχουμε καμιά τερατογένεση, να μη γεννηθεί πάλι κανένα «τερατάκι», γιατί η Ε.Ο.Ε. μας έχει συνηθίσει σε κάτι τέτοια (ορφεοστριτσίδες, χουλιαρόπαπιες, μαυροπεριστερόκοτες κτλ.). Να, κάτι τέτοιες τερατώδεις λέξεις διάβασε (και κατασκεύασε στο # 36) ο Nickel και από το γέλιο χτυπιέται στο πάτωμα από το Σάββατο το βράδυ.
Μου άρεσε η τελευταία ανάρτηση του Εαρίωνα (# 61) με τις νηφάλιες τοποθετήσεις του και την κοινωνιολογική διάσταση που δίνει στο ζήτημα. Σχολιάζω δύο σημεία:
Εarion # 61:


> Για παράδειγμα, αυτό που εσείς σημειώσατε φευγαλέα, ότι οι Φαλακροκορακίδαι, οι Ερωδιίδαι, οι Δρυοκολαπτίδαι γράφτηκαν με αι, για τα δικά μου γούστα είναι ανεπίτρεπτη υποχώρηση.


Το αι στο τέλος της λέξης «Φαλακροκορακίδαι» κτλ. δεν το εγκρίνω ούτε εγώ. Βλέπεις τη γλώσσα που γράφω. Απλώς επεσήμανα τις αντιφάσεις των ορνιθολόγων. Μέσα σε κάθε σελίδα τους βλέπουμε: από τη μια Δρυοκολαπτίδαι, Ερωδιίδαι κτλ. κι από την άλλη Τσικλιτάρες και κατσουλιέρηδες. Γιατί τόση προχειρότητα; Ζήλεψαν τη δόξα του Μποστ; Αλλά εκείνος ήταν γελοιογράφος.
Earion # 61, Υ. Γ. 2:


> Περικλή και Aiden, εκ των υστέρων αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι σας μπερδεύω και σας απαντώ σαν να είσαστε ένας. Συγγνώμη, δεν με παρεξηγείτε, έτσι;


Περικλή, μας μπερδεύουν. Δημιουργούμε σύγχυση, κι αυτό δεν προμηνύει τίποτε καλό. Λες να μετονομάσουν τον ένα από τους δυο μας σε «σταχτάρα»; Πολύ το φοβάμαι. Κι ο κλήρος πέφτει μάλλον σ’ εμένα που τους το θύμισα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 23, 2013)

Aiden23 said:


> Αυτό το thread δέχτηκε πάνω από 5.000 επισκέψεις σε διάστημα λιγότερο από δέκα μήνες, και μάλιστα για ένα θέμα τόσο εξειδικευμένο, όπως είναι η ονοματολογία των πτηνών, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει έντονο ενδιαφέρον, ότι οι Νεοέλληνες νοιάζονται όχι μόνο για τα συγκεκριμένα ονόματα, αλλά και γενικότερα για τη γλώσσα τους. Γι’ αυτό δυσκολεύομαι να εξηγήσω την κραυγαλέα απουσία των Ορνιθολόγων της Ε.Ο.Ε. Φαίνεται πως έχουν πάρα πολλή δουλειά και δεν τους μένει καθόλου χρόνος. Ή μήπως μας βλέπουν αφ’ υψηλού με το χαμόγελο του σοφού προς τους ασόφους (όσοι απ’ αυτούς μας παρακολουθούν) οικτίροντας την αμάθειά μας, διασκεδάζοντας με τους αφελείς προβληματισμούς μας και στοιχηματίζοντας μεταξύ τους για το ποιο θα είναι το επόμενο σφάλμα μας;



Ευκαιρία να αφήσω το αποτύπωμά μου σε αυτό το νήμα, όπου ως τώρα έχω ευχαρίστως περιοριστεί στον ρόλο του φιλόμαθου αναγνώστη, για να κάνω απλώς και μόνο μία παρατήρηση (που είναι εκτός του κυρίου θέματος, γι' αυτό και γκρίζα).

Αγαπητέ Aiden, μην είστε καθόλου σίγουρος ότι μας διαβάζουν. Γνωρίζουμε τεκμηριωμένα και από πολλά άλλα θέματα, που αφορούν πολλές άλλες ειδικότητες, ότι «δεν μας διαβάζουν», ή αν μας διαβάζουν δεν θεωρούν εαυτούς αρμόδιους ή εξουσιοδοτημένους να δώσουν απαντήσεις, ή δεν θεωρούν υποχρέωσή τους να προσφέρουν οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια ή εξήγηση κλπ κλπ.

Επιπλέον, πολλοί απλώς δεν γνωρίζουν ικανοποιητικά αυτό το μέσο διαλόγου· πολλοί, βλέποντας τα επιθετικά σχόλια σε άλλους ιστοτόπους μπορεί να φοβούνται ότι θα υποστούν λεκτικό λιντσάρισμα όταν διατυπώσουν την άποψή τους σε ανοιχτό χώρο συζήτησης μεταξύ γνωστών και αγνώστων, επαϊόντων και μη. 

Σε δύσκολες περιπτώσεις, όταν έχει χρειαστεί, ψάχνουμε να βρούμε ειδικούς που γνωρίζουμε για να τους παρακινήσουμε να απαντήσουν, αλλά όποιος έχει μια γενικότερη εποπτεία της Λεξιλογίας, γνωρίζει ότι τα αποτελέσματα που πετυχαίνουμε δεν είναι πάντα αυτά που θα μας ικανοποιούσαν.

Συνεχίστε λοιπόν την παραγωγική σας συζήτηση εδώ, όπως ως τώρα, με παραδείγματα και αντιπαραδείγματα --και όποιοι διαβάζουν και καταλάβουν, κάτι μαθαίνουν. Οι υπόλοιποι, είμαι βέβαιος, κάτι καλύτερο και πιο ωφέλιμο θα έχουν σίγουρα να κάνουν.


----------



## Pericles (Apr 24, 2013)

Aiden23 said:


> «Μου παρήγγειλε τ’ αηδόνι με τη σταχτάρα (βλέπε παραπάνω)
> να του πλέξω τη φωλιά του με τα χρυσοκούκουλά του».



Νομίζω ότι λέει _χρυσοπούπουλα_. Και ως γνωστόν, χρυσά πούπουλα δεν έχει η κάθε σταχτάρα αλλά μόνο η χρυσοπουπουλοσταχτάρα. Το χρυσοπουπουλοπετροχελίδονο ντε!
_________________________________________________



Earion said:


> Ελάτε τώρα, αγαπητέ Περικλή, μη με παρασύρετε σε μια συζήτηση όπου εγώ θα σας φέρνω παραδείγματα κι εσείς θα τα αναιρείτε, γιατί θα καταστρέψουμε μια ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση. Για να σας αποστομώσω (αστειεύομαι έτσι;) θα σας πω ότι ψάχνοντας στο Διαδίκτυο και γιαννόσπιτο βρήκα, και γιωργόσπιτο, και νικόσπιτο, και παναγιωτόσπιτο, ακόμα και βαγγελόσπιτο, και βεβαίως το αγαπημένο σας μητσόσπιτο! Όχι, δεν θα τα επικαλεστώ, γιατί θα μου πείτε ότι όλα τους είναι αστεϊσμοί που γίνονται στο Φέισμπουκ. Είδατε όμως ότι τα σηκώνει η γλώσσα; Σ’ αυτό ακριβώς επιδιώκω να σας επιστήσω την προσοχή: στις αφάνταστες συνθετικές δυνατότητες της ελληνικής. Και *Δημαρόγγονα *μπορεί να φτιάξει, και *βενιζελόμουτρο*, ακριβώς όπως η αρχαία έφτιαχνε *Διονυσιόδωρο *και *Αθηνογένη*, όλα πάνω στο πρότυπο του «ο Χ του Ψ». Εγώ θα δεχτώ ότι το «μητσόσπιτο» δεν είναι διαδεδομένο, μάλλον επειδή το σπίτι του Μήτσου συνηθέστερα το λέμε «το Μητσέικο»· και τα υπόλοιπα στο Φέισμπουκ να δεχτώ ότι είναι καλαμπούρια. Αλλά κι εσείς μην αρνηθείτε ότι στα ελληνικά μπορεί άνετα να γίνει σύνθεση ουσιαστικού με πρώτο συνθετικό κύριο όνομα.



Βεβαίως και το αρνούμαι! Ακριβώς το γεγονός ότι είναι αστεϊσμοί αυτό αποδεικνύει. Αν η γλώσσα το επέτρεπε όπως επιτρέπει το «μαχαιροπίρουνο», δε θα γελούσε κανείς!

Αγαπητέ Εαρίων, πρώτα απ' όλα οφείλω να εξάρω τον εξαιρετικά φιλικό τρόπο που διατυπώνετε τις διαφωνίες σας. Σας ευχαριστώ! Εγώ δεν τα καταφέρνω τόσο καλά και φοβάμαι μήπως φανώ εριστικός, ακόμα δεν μπήκα στο σάιτ. 

Επί του θέματος, το ότι η γλώσσα έχει θαυμαστές συνθετικές ή άλλες ικανότητες δε σημαίνει ότι γίνονται τα πάντα. Γίνονται όσα λέει ο κανόνας (είτε τον γράφει η γραμματική είτε όχι). Κι αν σ' ένα κανόνα παρατηρούνται εξαιρέσεις και διαπιστωθεί ότι αυτές οι εξαιρέσεις έχουν -όλες μαζί ή ανά ομάδες- κάτι κοινό μεταξύ τους, κοιτάμε μήπως κι αυτές αποτελούν κανόνα, οπότε ο γενικότερος κανόνας πρέπει να αναδιατυπωθεί. 

Μέχρι στιγμής ο κανόνας «το χ του Ψ δεν μπορεί να εκφραστεί μονολεκτικά με σύνθετο» δεν έχει αποδειχθεί λανθασμένος. Απλώς μας είχαν διαφύγει κάποιοι επιμέρους κανόνες που ρυθμίζουν τις εξαιρέσεις του: *υπό ορισμένους όρους* η σύνθεση επιτρέπεται. Ερμούπολη / Αλεξανδρούπολη κλπ., Παπαδόγγονας / Δημαρόγγονας / Μαυροειδόγγονας (πραγματικό!) κλπ., φανουρόπιττα / βασιλόπιττα κλπ.. (Σύνθετα τύπου Διονυσιόδωρος *δεν *επιτρέπονται. Επιτρέπονταν παλιότερα - άλλο αυτό.)

Αλλά να σας πω και κάτι άλλο; Εμείς εδώ, μ' όλην αυτή τη φλυαρία μας, προσπαθούμε (μπορεί και λανθασμένα -εις ό,τι με αφορά δεν είμαι ο πάπας) να κωδικοποιήσουμε αυτό που με τρόπο μη επιστημονικό μάς λέει το γλωσσικό μας ένστικτο. Κάποιος άλλος μπορεί πολύ πιο απλά να έλεγε "μου πάει - δε μου πάει". Οι ορνιθολόγοι όμως μού δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι δεν έκαναν ούτε καν το δεύτερο! *Πρόκειται περί προχειροδουλειάς*. Δε λέω «κακώς έγιναν λάθη», άνθρωποι είμαστε. Λέω όμως «κακώς, κάκιστα δεν εξαντλήθηκε κάθε *προσπάθεια *να μη γίνουν λάθη». 



Earion said:


> Ο χωρικός *δεν* ενδιαφέρεται να δώσει ονόματα σε είδη που δεν του είναι χρήσιμα με τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπο.



Πολύ καίρια παρατήρηση. Θυμίζω το κοινώς λεγόμενο για τις 70 λέξεις που έχουν οι Εσκιμώοι για το χιόνι: εκείνους, τους ενδιαφέρει αν το χιόνι είναι έτσι ή αλλιώς!



Earion said:


> ... θα έπρεπε να αποφευχθεί και η παπιόπαπια ή όπως τη λένε τέλος πάντων. Αλλά από εκεί ώς το να απορρίψουμε τη σιταρήθρα και τον καρβουνιάρη, το βρίσκω μεγάλο άλμα.
> 
> Δεν σας αρέσει αυτό το σμήνος οι υπέροχες λαϊκές ονομασίες που μας αναφέρατε:
> Ένιωσα ότι η γλώσσα μου απειλείται από ένα σμήνος αρπακτικών, που όλα εξορμούν από τους καταλόγους της Ε.Ο.Ε: τσικνιάδες, καπακλήδες, κιρκίρια, σαρσέλες, φερεντίνια, γκισάρια, τσίφτες και τσιφτάδες, σαΐνια και διπλοσάινα, καλαμοκανάδες, τουρλίδες, κατσουλιέρηδες, χουχουριστές, γαϊδουροκεφαλάδες, καρατζάδες, καλιακούδες, ασπροκώλες και ασπροκωλίνες, χαβαρόνια, τσαρτσάρες, στριτσίδες, τσιροβάκοι, βλάχοι και σκουρόβλαχοι.
> ...



Μα ένα λεπτό! Αυτές είναι πραγματικές λαϊκές ονομασίες, και κάνουν μπαμ από χιλιόμετρο! Ακόμη και η χουλιαρομύτα. Μόνο το στριφοβουτηχτάρι όχι. Αν τυχόν κάνω λάθος και είναι φτιαχτές, τότε είναι εξαιρετικά καλοφτιαγμένες, και μπράβο στην ΕΟΕ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2013)

Λέω από παλιά, στα φόρουμ των μεταφραστών όπου συμμετέχω, πως, όταν μας ξενίζει ένας νεολογισμός, αρκεί να σταθούμε μπροστά στον καθρέφτη μας και να τον επαναλάβουμε μερικές φορές, μέχρι να πάψει να μας ξενίζει. Έτσι και με την _ορφεοστριτσίδα_: πες πες εδώ μέσα, τη συνήθισα. Σηκώθηκα σήμερα, είπα «ορφεοστριτσίδα» και χαμογέλασα με αγαλλίαση. Ναι, η αντίφαση που εμπεριέχει μπορεί, εκεί που στην αρχή προκαλούσε θυμηδία, να φτάσει να προκαλεί την αρχαία θυμηδία, ψυχική ευχαρίστηση δηλαδή.

Και, για να λυθεί το ζήτημα με τη σύνθεση όπου το πρώτο συνθετικό είναι κυριώνυμο: Δεν συνηθίζεται στα ελληνικά. Δεν θα πούμε αυγουστοφέγγαρο με την άνεση που θα φτιάξει το August moon ο Εγγλέζος, ο οποίος το ουσιαστικό του το κάνει επίθετο και το noun + noun το κάνει καινούρια λέξη πριν προλάβεις να πεις κύμινο. 

Ωστόσο, η γλώσσα μας, ακόμα κι αν δεν έχει την ίδια ευκολία, δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη τεχνική δυσκολία. Ξεφύλλισα τη Γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη να δω τι θα αλιεύσω. Δεν έκανε ιδιαίτερη μνεία, ούτε όμως και αποκλεισμούς. Σαββατοκύριακο, Μαγιάπριλο, Νικολοβάρβαρα, Πασκαλόγιορτα, όσα θέλετε με εθνωνυμικά (π.χ. Ελληνοαμερικανός, Ελληνοαμερικάνικος, Τουρκομερίτης), τα γνωστά Αλεξανδρούπολη, Χριστούγεννα. Οι αρχαίοι είχαν τον ορφεοτελεστή (=ιεροφάντης). Δεν θα διστάσω, αν το αποτέλεσμα έχει την απαιτούμενη καλαισθησία, να φτιάξω σύνθετα: οι ελενόφιλοι, οι σαμαρόφοβοι, τα βενιζελόκαστρα, οι κουβελοδισταγμοί, οι μανδραβελοφάγοι, οι συριζοπασόκοι και οι πασοκοσυριζαίοι (από ακρωνύμια, παρακαλώ) και μη με προκαλέσετε γιατί θα βάλω τον daeman να γεμίσει δυο σελίδες! 

Όταν υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα, γιατί να θέλουμε εμείς να τη στερηθούμε; Επομένως, θα δεχτώ τη σύνθεση του όρου _ορφεοστριτσίδα_, θα εξακολουθήσω να επισημαίνω ότι είναι αστείο το πάντρεμα του ποιητικού ονόματος με τον καραλαϊκό ήχο της _στριτσίδας_, αλλά δεν θα σταθώ στις μικροδιαφωνίες μου για να ακυρώσω το σημαντικό έργο που κάνουν πολλοί τέτοιοι φορείς για την ορολογία.

Συμμερίζομαι τις απόψεις που διατυπώθηκαν ότι ίσως θα πρέπει να βελτιωθούν οι τρόποι ζύμωσης. Ας είμαστε ανοιχτοί στη συζήτηση, στη γλωσσική εξέλιξη, στη φιλότιμη προσπάθεια των άλλων, και θα βρούμε άκρη.


----------



## Aiden23 (Apr 24, 2013)

Πρέπει λοιπόν να επικρατήσει μια κοινή ονομασία για κάθε είδος. Πρέπει να πεταχτεί στα σκουπίδια όλη η επιστημονική και γλωσσική –γλωσσοπλαστική κληρονομιά του παρελθόντος: Θυελλοπόρος ο κοινός, Υδροβάτης ο πελαγικός, Χαραδριός ο αλεξανδρινός, Ωκεανοδρόμος ο λευκόουρος, Πανδίων ο αλιάετος, Γυπάετος ο πωγωνίας… Κάθε λέξη κι ένας κόσμος, κάθε λέξη κι ένα κόσμημα της γλώσσας. Λυπάμαι που βλέπω τους ορνιθολόγους να πετούν μαζικά στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων λέξεις σαν κι αυτές, που μου θυμίζουν τις καλύτερες στιγμές της νεοελληνικής γλωσσοπλασίας.
Τον Παλαμά:
«Και δεν ήτανε στρατοί / πολεμόχαρων αυτοκρατόρων / κάτω από τη σκέπη των αϊτών / των τροπαιοφόρων, / δεν τους φέρνανε οι αρμάδες / από πάγους και βοριάδες / ταυροσκυθικούς / τους δειλούς τραντάζοντας γιαλούς / μέσ’ στα δρακοντόφαντα μονόξυλα, / δεν τους φέρνανε οι αρμάδες!»
Και τον Ελύτη: 
«Χαίρε η Καιομένη και χαίρε η Χλωρή /χαίρε η Αμεταμέλητη με το πρωραίο σπαθί. / Χαίρε η Ονειροτόκος, χαίρε η Πελαγινή, χαίρε η Αγκυροφόρος και η Πενταστέρινη.» 
Ή ακόμη: «Τα κορίτσια, η πόα της ουτοπίας, / τα ηλιοβόρα και τα σεληνοβάμονα.»
Όλα να καταργηθούν, όλα να εξαφανιστούν, γιατί «παρέλκουν». Θα αντικατασταθούν από τους καταλόγους της Ε.Ο.Ε.: βαλκανοτσικλιτάρα, μαυροπεριστερόκοτα, πουπουλόπαπια, σακουλοπαπαδίτσα, τουρκοτσοπανάκος, στριφοβουτηχτάρι, ασπροκωλίνα, σουλτανοπουλάδα…. και άλλα αξιοθαύμαστα. Αυτά δεν «παρέλκουν», αυτά είναι απολύτως απαραίτητα.

Και γιατί πρέπει όλες οι ονομασίες να είναι μονολεκτικές; Λένε οι ορνιθολόγοι ότι ακολουθούν τη διεθνή πρακτική. Μα η διεθνής πρακτική απαιτεί να υπάρχει η επιστημονική ονομασία γραμμένη στα λατινικά, που αποτελείται κατά κανόνα από δύο λέξεις, από τις οποίες η πρώτη καθορίζει το γένος και η δεύτερη το είδος. Αυτό είναι όχι μόνο καθιερωμένο, αλλά και πολύτιμο για τον επιστήμονα, καθώς και για τον μη εξειδικευμένο λάτρη της ονιθοπανίδας.
Παράδειγμα: στην οικογένεια Μυιοθηρίδες (Muscicapidae) ανήκει το πτηνό που έχει την επιστημονική ονομασία Ficedula hypoleuca (Συκαλίς η υπόλευκος). Θα μπορούσαν να το ονομάσουν π. χ. «συκαλίδα υπόλευκη» ή «υπόλευκο συκοφάγο» ή κάτι παραπλήσιο. Η λέξη «συκαλίς» μαρτυρείται ήδη στον Αριστοτέλη και στον Αιλιανό. Το λατινικό (και διεθνές) Ficedula σημαίνει ακριβώς «συκοφάγος», από το ficus (:σύκο) και το ρήμα edo (:τρώγω). Οι ορνιθολόγοι μας το βάφτισαν μαυρομυγοχάφτη (διαπίστωσαν φαίνεται κάποια σημαντική αλλαγή στις διαιτολογικές του συνήθειες). Τέλος πάντων. Πού είναι τώρα το γένος και πού το είδος; Όλα ένας αχταρμάς. Και ορίστε οι συνέπειες: Τι σημαίνει μαυρομυγοχάφτης; Το πτηνό που χάφτει μόνο μαύρες μύγες; Ή μήπως το πτηνό που είναι μαύρο και χάφτει μύγες αδιακρίτως χρώματος; Με τις μονολεκτικές ονομασίες, ακόμη κι οι επιστήμονες χάνουν τον μπούσουλα.
Αυτά δεν τα βλέπουν οι ορνιθολόγοι; Άλλος πρέπει να τους τα πει; Κι όσον αφορά τις ονομασίες στις επιμέρους γλώσσες, για παράδειγμα στα αγγλικά και γαλλικά (υποθέτω και σε άλλες γλώσσες), η ονομασία αποτελείται πάλι από δύο, τρεις ή και περισσότερες λέξεις. Είναι περιγραφικές ονομασίες που ορίζουν το γένος και τα είδη του. Συνήθως είναι νοηματικά αντίστοιχες με τις διεθνείς. Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν καθιερώνουν ως «εθνική» την ονομασία που έχει το πτηνό στο χωριό του ονοματοθέτη.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2013)

Βιαστικά: αν το «λοιπόν» στην αρχή του μηνύματός σου δείχνει συμπεράσματα που προκύπτουν από το δικό μου γραπτό, δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς προέκυψαν αυτά τα συμπεράσματα, κυρίως επειδή προσέχω πάντα να δείχνω πολύ σεβασμό σε κάθε δουλεμένη μορφή της ελληνικής. Αν, πάλι, το «λοιπόν» δίνει συνέχεια σε αυτό που λέω για τη ζύμωση και έχουμε συνέχεια της ζύμωσης, καμιά αντίρρηση, ας ζυμωθούμε.


----------



## Earion (Apr 24, 2013)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί φέρνετε παραδείγματα από τον Παλαμά και τον Ελύτη. Σε τι χρησιμεύουν; Πώς υποστηρίζουν τα επιχειρήματά σας;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 24, 2013)

Παρακολουθώ αυτήν την συζήτηση από την αρχή της, και τη βρίσκω πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα. Ήθελα μόνο να παρατηρήσω κάτι σχετικά με αυτό:


Aiden23 said:


> Τι σημαίνει μαυρομυγοχάφτης; Το πτηνό που χάφτει μόνο μαύρες μύγες; Ή μήπως το πτηνό που είναι μαύρο και χάφτει μύγες αδιακρίτως χρώματος; Με τις μονολεκτικές ονομασίες, ακόμη κι οι επιστήμονες χάνουν τον μπούσουλα.


Νομίζω πως δεν είναι απαραίτητο η ονομασία ενός πουλιού (ή, κατ' επέκταση, οποιουδήποτε άλλου ζώου ή πράγματος) να μεταβιβάζει όλες τις πληροφορίες για το τι είναι αυτό στο οποίο αναφέρεται - αυτό που ο Σωσίρ αποκαλεί αυθαιρεσία σημαίνοντος/σημαινομένου. Παρ' όλ' αυτά, σε ό,τι αφορά το συγκεκριμένο είδος, βλέπω στην αγγλική Βίκι ότι το πουλάκι αυτό ονομάζεται European Pied Flycatcher (παρεμπ., προτίμηση στις μύγες αναφέρει και η γαλλική αλλά και η πορτογαλική ονομασία του).


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2013)

Και πάλι βιαστικά: _ficedula_ και _συκαλίς / συκαλλίς_ δίνουν λανθασμένη εικόνα για τις διατροφικές συνήθειες του πουλιού. Δεν είναι λοιπόν περίεργο που ο Πάπυρος έχει υιοθετήσει την ορολογία της Εταιρείας. Σας δίνω εικόνα του σχετικού λήμματος μια και δεν προλαβαίνω να ψηφιοποιήσω:


----------



## Aiden23 (Apr 24, 2013)

Nickel # 65.


> Λέω από παλιά, στα φόρουμ των μεταφραστών όπου συμμετέχω, πως, όταν μας ξενίζει ένας νεολογισμός, αρκεί να σταθούμε μπροστά στον καθρέφτη μας και να τον επαναλάβουμε μερικές φορές, μέχρι να πάψει να μας ξενίζει. Έτσι και με την ορφεοστριτσίδα: πες πες εδώ μέσα, τη συνήθισα. Σηκώθηκα σήμερα, είπα «ορφεοστριτσίδα» και χαμογέλασα με αγαλλίαση. Ναι, η αντίφαση που εμπεριέχει μπορεί, εκεί που στην αρχή προκαλούσε θυμηδία, να φτάσει να προκαλεί την αρχαία θυμηδία, ψυχική ευχαρίστηση δηλαδή.


Κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε βέβαια για να μην τρελαθούμε. Εσύ επινόησες αυτό τον τρόπο και μας διαβεβαιώνεις για την αποτελεσματικότητά του. Ο ίδιος όμως λες λίγο παρακάτω: 
1) ότι το αποτέλεσμα της σύνθεσης πρέπει να έχει την απαιτούμενη ευαισθησία.
2) Ότι είναι αστείο το πάντρεμα του ποιητικού ονόματος με τον καραλαϊκό ήχο της στριτσίδας.
3) Ότι πρέπει να βελτιωθούν οι τρόποι ζύμωσης.
Μ’ αυτά συμφωνώ απολύτως. Το ζητούμενο είναι «η απαραίτητη ευαισθησία». Εγώ ζητώ λιγότερα και θα έλεγα: «η στοιχειώδης ευαισθησία». Αν δεν ισχύει αυτή η προϋπόθεση, τι νόημα θα έχουν οι δυο σελίδες των νεολογικών συνθέτων του Daeman ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου; Φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα πρόκειται πια για θεμιτή ή έστω ανεκτή γλωσσοπλασία, αλλά για βιασμό της γλώσσας.
Δεν συμφωνώ όμως και με την πρώτη σου παράγραφο, που περιέχει μια γενικευμένη συνταγή επανάπαυσης και ανεξέλεγκτης αποδοχής, επικίνδυνη για τη γλώσσα, και μάλιστα μέσα στην καταιγίδα των νεολογισμών που μας τριγυρίζει.

Nickel # 67:


> Βιαστικά: αν το «λοιπόν» στην αρχή του μηνύματός σου δείχνει συμπεράσματα που προκύπτουν από το δικό μου γραπτό, δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς προέκυψαν αυτά τα συμπεράσματα, κυρίως επειδή προσέχω πάντα να δείχνω πολύ σεβασμό σε κάθε δουλεμένη μορφή της ελληνικής. Αν, πάλι, το «λοιπόν» δίνει συνέχεια σε αυτό που λέω για τη ζύμωση και έχουμε συνέχεια της ζύμωσης, καμιά αντίρρηση, ας ζυμωθούμε.


Το «λοιπόν» στην αρχή του # 66 δεν αποτελεί συμπέρασμα των δικών σου απόψεων της προηγούμενης ανάρτησης, αλλά θέσεων που διατυπώθηκαν αρκετές φορές στα προηγούμενα από πολλούς. Έχεις δίκιο να απορείς, ήταν παράλειψή μου που δεν το διευκρίνισα. Πιστεύω όμως ότι φαίνεται κι από το περιεχόμενο.

Earion # 68.


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί φέρνετε παραδείγματα από τον Παλαμά και τον Ελύτη. Σε τι χρησιμεύουν; Πώς υποστηρίζουν τα επιχειρήματά σας;


Νομίζω πως ήμουν σαφής: «Λυπάμαι που βλέπω τους ορνιθολόγους να πετούν μαζικά στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων λέξεις σαν κι αυτές (δηλ. τόσο ποιητικές, τόσο εκφραστικές, τόσο εύηχες κτλ.), που μου θυμίζουν (δηλ. μπορούν να συγκριθούν με …) τις καλύτερες στιγμές της νεοελληνικής γλωσσοπλασίας, δηλ. τους ποιητικούς νεολογισμούς του Παλαμά, του Ελύτη κτλ.». Αν δεν έχω γίνει κατανοητός ούτε τώρα, σημαίνει ότι τα ελληνικά μου δεν είναι πολύ καλά και πρέπει να τα βελτιώσω.


----------



## Pericles (Apr 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν είναι λοιπόν περίεργο που ο Πάπυρος έχει υιοθετήσει την ορολογία της Εταιρείας.



Λέγε-λέγε, στο τέλος θα πιστέψουμε ότι αυτές οι ονομασίες υπάρχουν. Αυτό γίνεται στην πολιτική, γίνεται στη διαφήμιση, αλλά για τη γλώσσα το βρίσκω κάπως όχι φυσικό.

(Βέβαια δεν μπορώ να πω ότι ο "μυγοχάφτης" μ' ενοχλεί, γλωσσικά δεν υπολείπεται σε τίποτε του "συκοφάγου", του "μελισσοφάγου" κλπ., ούτε ισχυρίστηκε κανείς ότι όλες οι ονομασίες της Ορνιθολογικής είναι προβληματικές.)

Τελικά Εαρίων δεν απορώ που με μπέρδεψες με τον Άιντεν. Παρόλο που δήλωσα ότι δε θα συνεχίσω τη συζήτηση για τις παλιές ελληνικές ονομασίες (Πανδίων ο αλιάετος κλπ.), και που γενικώς προσπαθώ να τα πω λίγο μετριοπαθέστερα απ' όσο τα αισθάνομαι, οι ενδόμυχες θέσεις μου ταυτίζονται πλήρως με τις εκπεφρασμένες δικές του.


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2013)

Aiden, σε σχέση με το #71, πάλι βιαστικά: Για τη δημιουργία νέων όρων υπάρχει ολόκληρο ISO. Για την επιτυχία των καινούργιων λέξεων που φτιάχνονται καθημερινά, στα σοβαρά ή για πλάκα, δηλαδή για το ποιες είναι πιθανό να επιζήσουν και ποιες όχι, έχουν γραφτεί βιβλία ολόκληρα. Οπότε δεν θα ήθελα, μέσα από μια χαλαρή και ενίοτε χιουμοριστική συζήτηση εδώ, να δημιουργηθούν λανθασμένες εντυπώσεις: δεν προτρέπω σε «επανάπαυση και ανεξέλεγκτη αποδοχή». Ο τρόπος που οι διαμεσολαβητές (ορολόγοι, μεταφραστές, δημοσιογράφοι, πανεπιστημιακοί) και η αγορά (οι αναγνώστες, οι χρήστες εγχειριδίων) διαχειρίζονται και χειρίζονται τους νέους όρους είναι μια πολύ πολύπλοκη υπόθεση. Πριν συμφωνήσει ή διαφωνήσει ο μεταφραστής, για παράδειγμα, θα πρέπει να γνωρίζει πολλές λεπτομέρειες της διεργασίας. Για να κρίνουμε τους όρους που συζητάμε εδώ δεν αρκεί να είμαστε του χώρου (ζωολόγοι ή ορνιθολόγοι, που οι περισσότεροι δεν είμαστε). Πρέπει να ξέρουμε και με ποιον τρόπο κατέληξαν στις επιλογές τους. Και αυτό ισχύει σε όλα τα πεδία. Αν λοιπόν ένας μεταφραστής διαφωνεί με κάποιον όρο που θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσει (δεν αλλάζει ένας όρος από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη, οπωσδήποτε όχι επειδή κάποιος αποφάσισε απλώς ότι δεν του αρέσει), τότε η συμβουλή μου είναι η επανάληψη που λέγαμε. Το επόμενο βήμα είναι η απόκτηση της γνώσης που απαιτείται για να αντικρούσεις την ορολογία που έχει επικρατήσει και η επαφή με τους αρμόδιους φορείς με το αίτημα να αλλάξει. Και οι ευχές μας για καλή τύχη. Πάντως, εδώ μια κυρία έκανε το Γουδί Γουδή!

Ωστόσο, ο προσεκτικός παρατηρητής μπορεί να αντιληφθεί ότι το κυριότερο πρόβλημά σας δεν είναι η _ορφεοστριτσίδα_ ή η όποια άστοχη σύνθεση. Το κύριο πρόβλημά σας είναι ότι λαϊκοί όροι σαν τη _στριτσίδα_ έχουν εκτοπίσει τις ποιητικές λόγιες λέξεις σαν την _υπολαΐδα_. Κυρίως δηλαδή θρηνείτε το ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα έχει καταλήξει στο λαϊκό λεξιλόγιο παραμερίζοντας το λόγιο, το πιο έντεχνο, αυτό που θυμίζει τη γλωσσοπλασία του Ελύτη. Τι κρίμα, δηλαδή, που ο τσοπάνης, ο κυνηγός, ο ναυτικός, ο μάγειρας, ο κομπιουτεράς, δεν είναι ποιητές σαν τον Ελύτη. Τι ελπίδα υπάρχει να ξαναβρούμε την ποίηση αν ο κυνηγός μάς επιβάλλει τη _στριτσίδα_ και ο Πάπυρος μας σερβίρει μόνο αυτήν και τον _σταχτομυγοχάφτη_;

Θα γίνει λοιπόν πιο τίμια η συζήτησή μας αν βρούμε τις πραγματικές ρίζες του προβλήματος ή της διαφωνίας μας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 25, 2013)

nickel said:


> όταν μας ξενίζει ένας νεολογισμός, αρκεί να σταθούμε μπροστά στον καθρέφτη μας και να τον επαναλάβουμε μερικές φορές, μέχρι να πάψει να μας ξενίζει. Έτσι και με την _ορφεοστριτσίδα_: πες πες εδώ μέσα, τη συνήθισα. Σηκώθηκα σήμερα, είπα «ορφεοστριτσίδα» και χαμογέλασα με αγαλλίαση.


Μου θύμισες αυτό:

"I can't believe that!" said Alice.
"Can't you?" the Queen said in a pitying tone. "Try again: draw a long breath, and shut your eyes."
Alice laughed. "There's no use trying," she said: "one can't believe impossible things."
"I daresay you haven't had much practice," said the Queen. "When I was your age, I always did it for half-an-hour a day. Why, sometimes I've believed as many as six impossible things before breakfast."
_Through the looking-glass_

Για την ουσία της συζήτησης νομίζω πως έχω ήδη πει όλα όσα θα μπορούσα να πω. Απλώς ανακεφαλαιώνω:
- Ελληνική επιστημονική ονοματολογία δεν υπάρχει ούτε υπήρξε ποτέ (υπήρξε μόνο απόδοση στα ελληνικά της διεθνούς ονοματολογίας, και όχι για όλα τα είδη, ούτε με κάποιο συστηματοποιημένο τρόπο).
- Οι λαϊκές ονομασίες δεν καλύπτουν όλα τα υπάρχοντα είδη, ούτε καν του ελλαδικού χώρου, ενώ συχνά έχουμε περισσότερα του ενός ονόματα για κάθε είδος, και επίσης το ίδιο όνομα μπορεί να αναφέρεται σε διάφορα είδη ή σε γένη ή σε ολόκληρες οικογένειες, με επιπλέον τοπικές παραλλαγές.
- Συνεπεία των παραπάνω, προκειμένου να υπάρξουν κοινές νεοελληνικές ονομασίες για όλα τα είδη, θα πρέπει να γίνει μια επιλογή και στη συνέχεια να γίνει και γλωσσοπλασία. Τα κριτήρια της γλωσσοπλασίας μπορούν να συζητηθούν, αλλά δεν μπορεί να δοθεί απόλυτη αρχή για "ορθά" κριτήρια.
- Η αισθητική των λέξεων είναι υποκειμενική και μπορούμε να συζητάμε αιώνες χωρίς να συμφωνήσουμε και χωρίς να υπάρχει λόγος να συμφωνήσουμε. Και αν είναι να μην απολαμβάνουμε καν την κουβέντα, ας μένει καλύτερα το βύσσινο.
- Η αξία μιας λέξης δεν κρίνεται από το πόσο αρχαία είναι ή από το αν έχει ελληνική ρίζα, αλλά από το αν εξυπηρετεί τους χρήστες της. Αυτό δεν μπορούμε να το αποφασίσουμε εμείς εδώ με συζήτηση, αυτό θα κριθεί στην πράξη και μόνο.

Καλή μέρα σε όλους.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 25, 2013)

Και όμως, δεν υφίσταται απλώς το δίπολο επιστημονική ονομασία vs. λαϊκή ονομασία· ως φαίνεται υπάρχει κανονικότατα και «*επίσημη κοινή ονομασία*», διότι προφανώς απαιτείται σε νομοθετήματα κττ. Αντιγράφω από το _*Κραυγή Ιχθύος*_ (σελ. 92):
Για κάθε είδος δίνονται οι ακόλουθες πληροφορίες:
Η πλήρης ισχύουσα *επιστημονική ονομασία*, με βάση τη FishBase που ακολουθεί το Eschmeyer 2009 (με μόνη εξαίρεση τη μένουλα _Spicara maena_ και την τσέρουλα _Spicara flexuosa_).
Η επίσημη *κοινή ονομασία* (από τη FishBase) σε έξι γλώσσες (EL, EN, FR, IT, DE, ES). Σε ό,τι αφορά τις ελληνικές κοινές ονομασίες, αυτές δίνονται σύμφωνα με τους Economidis & Koutrakis (2001). Για κάθε είδος σημειώνεται μόνο μία κύρια κοινή ονομασία, αφού σε κάθε επιστημονικό όνομα πρέπει να αντιστοιχεί ένα μοναδικό κοινό όνομα για να αποφεύγονται παρερμηνείες από τυχόν αναντιστοιχίες ή/και ταυτωνυμίες. Παρ' όλα αυτά, σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις αποφασίσαμε, για τη διευκόλυνση των αναγνωστών από διαφορετικές περιοχές, να δίνουμε σε παρένθεση και επιπλέον κοινές ονομασίες μόνο όταν αυτές είναι μοναδικές.
[...]


----------



## Zazula (Apr 25, 2013)

Και από το _*Αμφίβια και ερπετά της Ελλάδας — Οδηγός αναγνώρισης*_ (σελ. 24-25):Το κάθε είδος ονομάζεται προφανώς διαφορετικά σε κάθε γλώσσα, αλλά ακόμα και μέσα στα όρια μιας χώρας μπορεί να έχει διαφορετικές ονομασίες. Ένα καλό παράδειγμα από τον χώρο των ερπετών είναι η τρανόσαυρα (_Lacerta trilineata_), για την οποία εναλλακτικά γνωστά ονόματα είναι τα κολισαύρα, τσαπερδόνα, μεγαλογουστέρα και θεριοσαπίτα. Αντίστοιχα, στα αγγλικά λέγεται Balkan green lizard, στα γερμανικά Riesen-Smaragdeidechse και στα γαλλικά Lézard vert à trois raies.
[...]
Τα λεγόμενα *δημώδη ονόματα* (τρανόσαυρα στο παράδειγμα που χρησιμοποιήσαμε προηγουμένως) χρησιμοποιούνται εξίσου, από ειδικούς και μη, σε κάθε χώρα. Στις διεθνείς συναντήσεις όμως και στα επιστημονικά περιοδικά χρησιμοποιούνται αποκλειστικά τα λατινικά ονόματα με αναφορά και των δημωδών στα αγγλικά.​Να επισημάνω πάντως ότι στην αναλυτική παρουσίαση των ειδών, στο _Lacerta trilineata_ δίνει μόνον τα τραυνόσαυρα και θεριοσαπίτα, ενώ το τσαπερδόνα είναι στο _Hellenolacerta graeca_ και τα κολισαύρα & μεγαλογουστέρα δεν δίνονται.


----------



## Aiden23 (Apr 25, 2013)

Nickel # 73
Συμφωνώ με την πρώτη σου παράγραφο. Έχω επιφυλάξεις μόνο για τη μέθοδο της επανάληψης των νεολογισμών μπροστά στον καθρέφτη. Αυτή όμως είναι μια υποκειμενική προσπάθεια αντιμετώπισης του προβλήματος και είναι προφανές ότι περιέχει ισχυρή δόση αστειότητας.

Για τη δεύτερη παράγραφο, όπου μου κάνεις και ψυχανάλυση, ως ένα βαθμό εύστοχη (έχουμε γνωριστεί πια στην παρέα), λες ότι «θρηνώ το ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα έχει καταλήξει στο λαϊκό λεξιλόγιο παραμερίζοντας το λόγιο». Κάπως έτσι είναι. Κι όσο για το δραματικό ρήμα «θρηνώ» στην αρχή, τέλος πάντων… Κι εγώ σου έχω πει πολλά κατά καιρούς.
Αμέσως παρακάτω διατυπώνεις μια άποψη που υποτίθεται ότι είναι δικό μου συμπέρασμα: «Τι κρίμα δηλαδή που ο τσοπάνης, ο κυνηγός, ο ναυτικός, ο μάγειρας, ο κομπιουτεράς, δεν είναι ποιητές σαν τον Ελύτη». 
Δεν έχεις δίκιο, δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν έχω την απαίτηση να γίνει ο άνθρωπος του λαού Παλαμάς ή Ελύτης (και γιατί να γίνει;). Έτσι έμαθαν τη γλώσσα, έτσι τη μιλούν. Και δεν έχουν καμιά ευθύνη οι άνθρωποι του λαού. Γιατί ο λόγος τους είναι «ιδιωτικός», και διαλεκτικός πολλές φορές. Και πρακτικά ο ιδιωτικός λόγος που χρησιμοποιεί ο βοσκός της Πίνδου ή ο ψαράς της Καλύμνου, δεν επηρεάζει το σύνολο της νεοελληνικής γλώσσας. Δεν επιβάλλει λέξεις ούτε καταργεί. 
Όμως ο Πάπυρος (και τα άλλα λεξικά) καθώς και η Ε.Ο.Ε., δεν βρίσκονται στο απυρόβλητο. Έχουν σοβαρές ευθύνες γιατί αρθρώνουν «δημόσιο» λόγο, ο οποίος, είτε το θέλουν είτε όχι, επηρεάζει σημαντικά, στο παρόν και κυρίως στο μέλλον, τη γλωσσική εξέλιξη. Έχουν σοβαρές ευθύνες γιατί επιβάλλουν γλωσσικές συμπεριφορές, γιατί επιλέγουν αυθαίρετα μιαν από τις λαϊκές ονομασίες και «μας σερβίρουν μόνο αυτή» (Nickel, # 73), γιατί επιδιώκουν, συνειδητά ή ασυνείδητα να καταργήσουν (στο «δημόσιο» γραπτό λόγο) όλες τις άλλες λαϊκές ονομασίες και το σύνολο των λέξεων της λόγιας κληρονομιάς. Τι καλά που θα ήταν αν έδειχναν οι φορείς αυτοί στοιχειώδη υπευθυνότητα και «την απαιτούμενη ευαισθησία» (Nickel, # 65).


----------



## Pericles (Apr 26, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ωστόσο, ο προσεκτικός παρατηρητής μπορεί να αντιληφθεί ότι το κυριότερο πρόβλημά σας δεν είναι η _ορφεοστριτσίδα_ ή η όποια άστοχη σύνθεση. Το κύριο πρόβλημά σας είναι ότι λαϊκοί όροι σαν τη _στριτσίδα_ έχουν εκτοπίσει τις ποιητικές λόγιες λέξεις σαν την _υπολαΐδα_. Κυρίως δηλαδή θρηνείτε το ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα έχει καταλήξει στο λαϊκό λεξιλόγιο παραμερίζοντας το λόγιο, το πιο έντεχνο, αυτό που θυμίζει τη γλωσσοπλασία του Ελύτη. Τι κρίμα, δηλαδή, που ο τσοπάνης, ο κυνηγός, ο ναυτικός, ο μάγειρας, ο κομπιουτεράς, δεν είναι ποιητές σαν τον Ελύτη. Τι ελπίδα υπάρχει να ξαναβρούμε την ποίηση αν ο κυνηγός μάς επιβάλλει τη _στριτσίδα_ και ο Πάπυρος μας σερβίρει μόνο αυτήν και τον _σταχτομυγοχάφτη_;
> 
> Θα γίνει λοιπόν πιο τίμια η συζήτησή μας αν βρούμε τις πραγματικές ρίζες του προβλήματος ή της διαφωνίας μας.



Μιας και ήδη τονίστηκε η έντονη σύμπτωση απόψεων μεταξύ Άιντεν και εμού, ας μου επιτραπεί να απαντήσω κι εγώ σ' αυτή την παρατήρηση:

Η διάγνωση είναι εν μέρει σωστή. Προσωπικά, πράγματι με θλίβει η κατάργηση των λέξεων τύπου «υπολαΐς». Ωστόσο επέμεινα να τις αφήσω έξω από τη συζήτηση -το υπογραμμίζω σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα-, γιατί οι ονομασίες της ΕΟΕ δεν ήρθαν να αντικαταστήσουν αυτές αλλά να κάνουν άλλη δουλειά. Και παρά ταύτα διατηρώ τις σοβαρές αντιρρήσεις μου για τις ονομασίες της ΕΟΕ, όχι μόνο συγκρίνοντάς τες με τις άλλες αλλά και από μόνες τους. Γιατί;
Όχι γιατί απαξιώνω τη λαϊκή γλώσσα. Ο τσομπάνης, ο ναυτικός και όλη η παλιοπαρέα τους ξέρουν μια χαρά ελληνικά και τους περιχαίρομαι και προσπαθώ να διδαχτώ από αυτούς ό,τι μπορώ. Αλλά γιατί οι ονομασίες της ΕΟΕ, που *δεν προέρχονται από κυνηγούς και τσομπάνηδες αλλά από επιστήμονες*, βαστάνε μια γκλίτσα και θαρρούν ότι μ' αυτό έγιναν βοσκοί και απέκτησαν όλη την κληρονομημένη από γενεών λαϊκή γνώση του βοσκού. Άμα ήταν έτσι εύκολο, όλοι τα γίδια θα φυλάγαμε!

(Κάποτε συζητούσα μ' ένα βοσκό ο οποίος επέμενε ότι το δασκαλήκι είναι γελοία εύκολη δουλειά: διαβάζεις λέει το μάθημα και πας και το λες στα παιδιά, ε και; Ο μόνος τρόπος με τον οποίο κατάφερα να τον πείσω ότι δεν είναι τόσο απλό ήταν όταν το συνέκρινα με τη δική του δουλειά: νομίζεις, του λέω, ότι άμα κάτσει ο πρώτος τυχών να φυλάξει τα γίδια, θα τα καταφέρει; Ε, βάλε στη θέση των γιδιών τα παιδιά!)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 27, 2013)

Με πρόλαβε ο Ζάζουλας, ήθελα να αναφέρω ότι δεν συμβαίνει μόνο στα πουλιά αυτό, και να σας βάλω και μερικά παραδείγματα:

Από το βιβλίο Θηλαστικά και ερπετά της Ελλάδας, Ελεύθερος τύπος 1996, με επιμέλεια επιστημόνων του Πανεπιστημίου Πάτρας και του Μουσείου Γουλανδρή. 
*
Μεγαλολευκοδοντομυγαλή
Μικρολευκοδοντομυγαλή
Τραχυδερμοπιπιστρέλλη
Βραχυρυγχονυχτερίδα
Ευρυπτερυγονυχτερίδα
Κιτρινολαιμοθαμνοποντικός
Βαλκανοαναβολιός
Στενορυγχοδέλφινο*
Ωραία, έτσι; Εντάξει Ορφέα δεν έχουν μέσα, αλλά ό,τι μπορούν κάνουν.

Όπως βλέπετε, δεν έχει μόνο η ΕΟΕ το προνόμιο της δημιουργίας γλωσσοδετών.

Σχετικά με τις επίσημες κοινές ονομασίες, όντως υπάρχουν όπως είπε ο Ζάζουλας, αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον είναι πλήρες το σύστημα (δηλαδή για όλους τους οργανισμούς) ούτε τι σημαίνει πραγματικά "επίσημο" (κρατικά θεσμοθετημένο, ας πούμε με κάποιο νόμο ή κάποια οδηγία της ΕΕ; ή απλώς χαίρει μεγάλου κύρους στους επιστημονικούς κύκλους; πώς εν τέλει δημιουργείται και πώς γίνεται αποδεκτό; ). Επίσης συνήθως οι λίστες γίνονται χωριστά για διάφορες ομάδες (ας πούμε για τα πουλιά η ΕΟΕ, για τα ψάρια το ΕΚΕΒΙ, για τα ερπετά-αμφίβια η ΕΕΕ ή η ΕΖΕ) και ίσως να μην είναι πάντα πλήρης (η λίστα των Κουτράκη-Οικονόμου, την οποία έχω κι εγώ, έχει μόνο τα αλιεύσιμα είδη και φυσικά μόνο τα ελληνικά - για άλλα είδη, όταν έχω θέμα, στέλνω ένα μέιλ στον Μάνο Κουτράκη και κάνουμε αυτοσχεδιασμούς, όπως κάναμε με τον Παπακωνσταντίνου για τους πιγκουίνους).


----------



## Pericles (Apr 27, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Από το βιβλίο Θηλαστικά και ερπετά της Ελλάδας, Ελεύθερος τύπος 1996, με επιμέλεια επιστημόνων του Πανεπιστημίου Πάτρας και του Μουσείου Γουλανδρή.
> *
> Μεγαλολευκοδοντομυγαλή
> Μικρολευκοδοντομυγαλή
> ...



Ελπίζω να κάνεις πλάκα, έτσι; 
Είμαι βέβαιος ότι κάνεις πλάκα. 
Δε θα δεχτώ ποτέ να πιστέψω ότι κάποιος έγραψε αυτές τις λέξεις. Ακόμη κι αν το δω με τα μάτια μου, ο νους μου δεν το χωράει.

Και οι επιστήμονες του Πανεπιστημίου Πάτρας είναι ακόμη ελεύθεροι; Τι κάνει η Δικαιοσύνη; Πού είναι το κράτος;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 27, 2013)

Χε χε, δυστυχώς έχει χαλάσει το σκάνερ μου. Αν όμως θες να βεβαιωθείς, σίγουρα θα το έχουν στην εθνική βιβλιοθήκη. Πάρε μερικά ακόμη:

Ευρυπτερυγονυχτερίδα
Μεχελιορινόλοφη
Μακροωτομυωτίδα 
Μακροποδομυωτίδα
Οξυγναθομυωτίδα
Λυεκογυροπιπιστρέλλη
(στις νυχτερίδες κυρίως έδωσαν ρέστα, όπως βλέπετε)
Ταινιοθαμνοποντικός

Στα θηλαστικά και στα ερπετά τα πράματα είναι κάπως καλύτερα (όχι και τέλεια όμως), γιατί φαίνεται πως υπήρχαν περισσότερες κοινές ονομασίες πρόχειρες.

Σκέψου όμως, τι να κάνουν οι έρμοι; Πάνε στο χωριό, ρωτάνε "Αυτό το ζούδι πώς το λέτε εδώ;" "Νυχτερίδα." τους απαντάνε. Και τ' άλλο παραπέρα; "νυχτερίδα κι εκείνο" τους απαντάνε. "Κι αυτό εκεί;" "Ποντικό." "Και τ' άλλο παραδίπλα"; "Ποντικό κι αυτό." Δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν μπορούσαν να τα αφήσουν όλα νυχερίδες, ούτε γιατί δεν τους βόλευε να έχουν διωνυμικό/τριωνυμικό κοινό όνομα (έστω, "επίσημο" κοινό), ας πούμε Τραχύδερμη Πιπιστρέλλη αντί για Τραχυδερμοπιπιστρέλλη, Μεγάλη Λευκόδοντη Μυγαλή αντί για Μεγαλολευκοδοντομυγαλή. Θα ήθελα ειλικρινά να μάθω.


AoratiMelani said:


> (η λίστα των Κουτράκη-Οικονόμου, την οποία έχω κι εγώ, έχει μόνο τα αλιεύσιμα είδη και φυσικά μόνο τα ελληνικά)


Μια διόρθωση εδώ και συγγνώμη για την παραδρομή: η λίστα έχει μόνο αλιεύσιμα, όχι όμως μόνο ελληνικά, έχει και του εξωτερικού.


----------



## Aiden23 (Apr 27, 2013)

Aorati Melani, # 79 και # 81.
Μεγαλολευκοδοντομυγαλή, τραχυδερμοπιπιστρέλλη, κιτρινολαιμοθαμνοποντικός ευρυπτερυγονυχτερίδα κτλ. Αγνοούσα παντελώς την ύπαρξη των λέξεων αυτών της νεοελληνικής. Τις λένε απέξω, ή κάθε φορά που πρέπει στα επιστημονικά (!) τους συνέδρια να αναφερθούν σ’ αυτά τα δυστυχή πλάσματα, βγάζουν από τις τσέπες τους τα σκονάκια; Εγώ δεν θα μπορούσα ποτέ να τις μάθω. Πάντα μου προκαλούσε πανικό στην παιδική μου ηλικία η λέξη «σκουληκομυρμηγκοτρυποσκουληκομεταξοσκουληκότρυπα».

Τώρα πια, με όσα διάβασα, δεν αντέχω. Θα σας γράψω τη μεγαλύτερη λέξη του κόσμου, που την ύπαρξή της ανέφερα ήδη στο # 1, για να τη μάθουν όσοι δεν τη ξέρουν. Είναι βέβαια ελληνική, και μάλιστα του Αριστοφάνη. Αποτελείται από 26 επιμέρους συνθετικά, 76 συλλαβές και 164 γράμματα. Βάζω παύλες για να φαίνονται τα συνθετικά της, η λέξη όμως είναι ενιαία. Πάρτε βαθιά ανάσα. Δεν θα επαρκέσει μια ανάσα, θα πάρετε αρκετές ώσπου να την προφέρετε:
«*Λεπαδο-τεμαχο-γαλεο-κρανιο-λειψανο-δριμ-υποτριμματο-σιλφιο-καραβο-μελιτο-κατακεχυμενο-κιχλ-επι-κοσσυφο-φαττο-περιστερ-αλεκτρυον-οπτο-κεφαλιο-κιγκλο-πελειο-λαγωο-σιραιο-βαφη-τραγανο-πτερύγων*»!
Το λεξικό των Liddell-Scott γράφει ως ερμήνευμα: «κωμική λέξις εν Αριστοφάνει, Εκκλησιάζουσαι, στίχ. 1169-1174. Όνομα εδέσματος παρεσκευασμένου εκ παντός είδους ηδυσμάτων, ιχθύων, κρεάτων, πτηνών και καρυκευμάτων». Καλή μας όρεξη! Βέβαια ήταν έμπνευση και κατόρθωμα του Αριστοφάνη η σύνθεση αυτή. Αλλά εκείνος την έγραψε σε χαρτί (πάπυρο). Όμως ποιος να ήταν άραγε ο ηθοποιός (πραγματικό σαΐνι) που την πρόφερε πάνω στη σκηνή;
Ας συνεχίσουν οι λαμπροί μας επιστήμονες να προσθέτουν συνθετικά. Έχουν να διανύσουν μακρύ δρόμο ακόμη ώσπου να φτάσουν το ρεκόρ του Αριστοφάνη.

Υ.Γ. Ως γνωστόν ο Αριστοφάνης δεν ήταν επιστήμονας, ήταν κωμικός. Αλλά έτσι όπως εξελίσσονται τα πράγματα, οι δυο έννοιες αρχίζουν να μπερδεύονται


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2013)

...
Από την τρίτη ανάρτηση του παρόντος νήματος, πριν από δέκα μήνες:



daeman said:


> [...] Επίσης, για την αριστοφανική συνθετική λεξιπλασία: turducken.



ο σύνδεσμος παραπέμπει εκεί:



Earion said:


> Θέλει πολλή προσπάθεια ακόμα για να φτάσουμε τις αριστοφανικές
> *λοπαδοτεμαχοσελαχογαλεοκρανιολειψανοδριμυποτριμματοσιλφιολιπαρομελιτοπαστοπεταλιδο *.... [παραλείπονται πολλά γράμματα] ... *στραγαλοπετμεζοφτερουγόδιπλες*.
> Λίγη εξάσκηση βρε παιδιά! Σκουριάσαμε!



Για γλαύκες και σκώπες δεν θα μιλήσω τώρα. Εν καιρώ, γιατί έχουμε μεγάλη βδομάδα μπροστά μας. Συνεχίστε τη «δίκη των ορνιθολόγων», ερήμην τους. Απ' ό,τι βλέπω, δεν λείπει το όξος και η χολή. Μην ξεχνάτε όμως ότι όσοι σιωπούν δεν το κάνουν απαραιτήτως επειδή δεν μπορούν να απαντήσουν· πολύ συχνά δεν ευκαιρούν, ή δεν θέλουν να κακοκαρδίσουν. 
Καλή Ανάσταση.


----------



## Aiden23 (Apr 28, 2013)

Daeman, # 83
Οι γλωσσοπλαστικές σου επιδόσεις στο turducken # 5 είναι αξιοθαύμαστες. Και η συνταγή του Εαρίωνα (επίσης στο turducken # 8) φαντάζομαι ότι θα είναι ιδιαίτερα νόστιμη. Εγώ δεν πρωτοτύπησα. Σας μετέφερα απλώς τη γνήσια αριστοφανική λέξη. Περιλαμβάνει μόνο τα υλικά. Δοσολογία και εκτέλεση κατά βούλησιν.
Η πρόταση με «τις γλαύκες και τους σκώπες» έχει βέβαια μεταφορικό νόημα. Δεν είναι όμως σαφές, ούτε διευκρινίζεις σε ποιους αναφέρεται.
Αλλά αυτό το «όξος και χολή» προφανώς υποδηλώνει ότι:
εμείς που διατυπώνουμε τις αντιρρήσεις μας ερήμην των αντιδίκων, είμαστε ο Πιλάτος, ο Άννας, ο Καϊάφας και γενικώς ο αχάριστος και ανάλγητος εβραϊκός όχλος (Περικλή, τα καρφιά!), 
ενώ οι ορνιθολόγοι, που εργάζονται σκληρά, που έχουν ακαταμάχητα αντεπιχειρήματα αλλά δεν τα λένε «για να μη μας κακοκαρδίσουν», είναι ο Πάσχων Χριστός. Μεγάλη η χάρη Τους!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 29, 2013)

Εμένα λίγο ξιδάκι μου αρέσει, νοστιμίζει τη σαλάτα. :laugh:

Άντε και Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους μας!


----------



## Pericles (Apr 29, 2013)

Μα τι λέτε; 
Εγώ αγαπάω πολύ τους ορνιθολόγους. (Δηλαδή δεν έχω γνωρίσει και κανέναν, αλλά αν γνώριζα θα είχα όλη την καλή διάθεση να τον αγαπήσω πολύ.) Αυτό δε με εμποδίζει να κάνω και την κριτική μου. Οι ονομασίες έχουν τεθεί σε δημόσια κυκλοφορία, πράγμα που καθιστά αυτονόητο το δικαίωμα της κριτικής. Δε θα καθόμουν να ασχοληθώ αν τα έλεγαν μεταξύ τους: δε θα μου έπεφτε λόγος.
Όσο για το ότι δεν απαντούν, μπορεί πολύ απλά να μην έχουν υπόψη τους τη συζήτηση ή και το φόρουμ. Δε νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε οπωσδήποτε να απαντήσουν ή ότι είναι άδικο να μην ακουστούν (έτσι κι αλλιώς δε γίνεται δίκη). 
Καλή Ανάσταση κι από μένα, αν δεν τα ξαναπούμε ενδιαμέσως.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Mar 20, 2016)

Γιώργης Παυλόπουλος

*Πού είναι τα πουλιά;*

_Στον Μιχάλη Πιερή_​
Πού είναι τα πουλιά;

Ατσάραντοι και λιάροι κι αητομάχια
συκοφάγοι και κατσουλιέρες και κοτσύφια
τσουτσουλιάνοι και τσαλαπετεινοί και τσόνοι
καλημάνες και καλατζάκια και τσιμιάλια
τσιπιριάνοι και τσικουλήθρες και σπέντζοι
τετεντίτσες και τουρλουμπούκια και κίσσες
καλοκερήθρες και σηκονούρες και ασπροκόλια
μπεκανότα και δοδόνες και κολοτριβιδόνες
ξυλοτρούπιδες και σπίγγοι και τρουποφράχτες
κοκκινονούρες και τρυγονόλιαροι και μυγουσάκια
γαϊταρίθια και σβουρίτζια και σγουρδούλια
θεοπούλια και μυγούδια και σπίνοι;

Πού είναι ο κοκκινολαίμης;

Πού είναι τα παπιά;
Κρινέλια και γερμάνια και ψαλίδες
ξυλόκοτες και μπάλιζες και σουγλοκόλια
γερατζούλια και ντελίδες και μαυρόπαπα
ψαροφάγοι και τουρλίδες και ζαγόρνα
λαγοτουρλίδες και τσιλιβίδια και βουτουλάδες;

Πού είναι ο Μολοχτός κι ο Πάπουζας;
Η Αβοκέτα κι ο Καλαμοκανάς;

Πού είναι οι συκοπούλες, οι βουλγάρες κι οι σιταρίθρες
τα βατοπούλια, τα κουφαηδόνια κι οι αερογάμηδες
οι φάσες και οι σπαθομύτες
τα κιρκινέζια κι οι χαλκοκουρούνες;

Πού είναι
ο μπούφος, ο χουχουλόγιωργας κι ο κούκος
ο νυχτοκόρακας, ο γκιόνης κι ο καράπαπας;

Πού είναι
τα ξεφτέρια, τα γεράκια και οι αετοί;

Πού είναι ο Ντρένιος, ο Καλογιάννης και ο Μπέτος;

Πού είναι οι Μαυροσκούφηδες;​


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 20, 2016)

Τι ωραίο! Χίλια ευχαριστώ! 


Paradiper_Du said:


> Γιώργης Παυλόπουλος


Περιττό να πω ότι διάβασα "Πουλόπουλος".


Paradiper_Du said:


> τσουτσουλιάνοι και τσαλαπετεινοί


Είχα την εντύπωση ότι τσουτσουλιάνος και τσαλαπετεινός είναι συνώνυμα, κάνω λάθος;


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Τι ωραίο! Χίλια ευχαριστώ!



Κι άλλα χίλια, με τα χίλια, από μειδιώντα χείλια! 



AoratiMelani said:


> Περιττό να πω ότι διάβασα "Πουλόπουλος".



Επίσης. Κάνουν πουλάκια τα μάτια μας. 



AoratiMelani said:


> Είχα την εντύπωση ότι τσουτσουλιάνος και τσαλαπετεινός είναι συνώνυμα, κάνω λάθος;



Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ο τσουτσουλιάνος είναι η _Galerida cristata_, ο κορυδαλλός με το λοφίο, ο κατσουλιέρης.
Ενώ ο τσαλαπετεινός είναι _Upupa epops,_ ο έποψ που έκανε «εποποί ποποπό» στους Όρνιθες του Αριστοφάνη. 

Στην κορυφαία σύγχρονη μεταφορά του έργου του Αριστοφάνη, Όρνιθες (1959), σε σκηνοθεσία Καρόλου Κουν και μουσική του Μάνου Χατζιδάκι, η απόδοση του Βασίλη Ρώτα είναι αποδεικτική της ετυμολογίας του πτηνού. Ο Ρώτας «παίζει» με την αρχαία λέξη, προσπαθώντας να τη συνδυάσει με αντίστοιχη σύγχρονη, έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να μελοποιηθεί από τον Χατζιδάκι. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι εντυπωσιακό: «Πού, πού, πού, πού, πού, πού 'ναι αυτός που μας εκάλεσε; Πού, πού, πού, πού, σε ποιο μέρος βόσκει;...» (Πάροδος/Είσοδος και επίθεση των πουλιών). Αλλά και η δεύτερη, μόλις, σκηνή της παράστασης επονομάζεται «Προσκλητήριο του Έποπα».






_Πού πού πού πού πού πού 'ναι αυτός
που μας εκάλεσε;
Πού πού πού πού σε ποιο μέρος βόσκει;_
Tι τι τι τι τι τι τι 'ν' η αιτία;
Ποιο ποιο ποιο ποιο ποιο ποιος ο λόγος;
Πώς, πούθε, ποιοι 'ναι,
πού 'ναι, πες μας, δε θα πεις;




Spoiler



A, προδοθήκαμε, επάθαμε ανόσια,
τούτος ήτανε φίλος μας κι έβοσκε
στα χωράφια μαζί μας σαν σύντροφος.
Καταπάτησε νόμους αρχαίους
και τους όρκους των όρνιων επρόδωσε.

Με δόλο εδώ μας κάλεσε
κοντά σε γένος άνομο
που πάντα εχτρός μας στάθηκε
πάντα τροφή μας έκανε.

Αμή με τούτο τ' όρνιο μας
ύστερα θα τα ειπούμε
μόνον ετούτοι οι γέροι λέω,
ευθύς να το πληρώσουν:
κομμάτια να τους κάνουμε
κομμάτια να τους φάμε
Α, προδοθήκαμε, πάθαμε ανόσια.

Εμπρός, απάνω τους ριχτείτε,
εμπρός με ορμή σκοτώστε τους,
εμπρός με τις φτερούγες σας
παντού περικυκλώστε τους
κι οι δυο τους να βογκήξουνε
να φάνε χώμα οι μύτες τους
γιατί ούτε σκιερό βουνό
ούτε κι αιθέριο σύννεφο
ούτε και πέλαγο ψαρό
μπορεί να τους γλιτώσει αυτούς
από τα νύχια τούτα μου.
E! μην κοντοστεκόσαστε,
εμπρός να τους μαδήσουμε,
απάνω τους, νυχιές, τσιμπιές-
πού 'ν' ο ταξίαρχος; εμπρός,
να προχωρήσει το ελαφρό.

Αέρα, κελελέφ!
χαμηλώστε μπρος τις μύτες,
μην κοντοστεκόσαστε,
βάρα, χτύπα, μάδα, δείρε,
το τσουκάλι σπάσε πρώτα.



Έπεα πτερόεντα.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Mar 20, 2016)

*Αέρα* κι *ελελεύ*!

:laugh:


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2016)

Paradiper_Du said:


> *Αέρα* κι *ελελεύ*!
> 
> :laugh:



Έα, τις ο ορυμαγδός;



daeman said:


> ...



 τσίου


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 21, 2016)

daeman said:


> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ο τσουτσουλιάνος είναι η _Galerida cristata_, ο κορυδαλλός με το λοφίο, ο κατσουλιέρης.


Όντως, δίκιο έχεις! Ευχαριστώ.


----------

